# Fulchino Vineyard



## AlFulchino

brief info: 


This is a second year vineyard...


1100 vines were planted in 2007 
and 350 in 2008...


there are somewhere around 14 varieties in all.




Location is in Southern NH....




here are some pictures:


a Vine that I am allowing some clusters to remain on....I have removed most others








A vine...loose type clusters




a 


earlier in the season enjoying the wonderful activity of weed control 








a week ago ago 







Vinesa couple of weeksago just a beautiful vine....not the most vigorous of vines but quick enough


----------



## Wade E

Great pics Al. Some of us are very jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman

Al your vines are doing great. You are indeed doing a great job with the training and babying them and it shows. You should like the Sabrevois and make sure you keep tending them. I had a couple guests yesterday I met a couple years ago at the Willsboro project. He is from the Cornell Fruit Program and they both judge wine competitions in the Finger Lakes. We sampled about 8 wines from the trial I made last autumn. Thier favorite red was made from Sabrevois. It has really come around very nicely. Earlier It had a hint of bacon like the typical Sabrevois can sometimes get, but it is gone now with just a hint of smokieness now. It blends in very nicely with the flavors. The body is good and the color is great. They also liked the Petite Amie and LaCrescent(both whites). They tend to agree with me on the Marquette - it is nice but mine turned out a bit thin. The body just isn't quite there. Good flavors though. It's always good to get others opinions on your wines to help you know if you are making a good style or not.


----------



## Waldo

Great looking vineyard Al....I gotta ask though..How long does it take to do weed control with that sprayer you are using ?
Visited your web page......"You ain't just playing around are ya " 
Very nice and look forward to your contribution to the forum.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Very impressive....Your doing a great job there. 
Please keep posting photos.


----------



## Bert

Very nice pictures Al.....And I agree with Wade...Some of us are very jealous...Very nice job...



...


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Wade and Bert....but seriouslyno need to be jealous ( esp when my back gets a bit tired)....  ...i sometimes set before myself projects a bit bigger than i am and then i realize how small i am  so i just walk each day one step towards it 


Rich....thanks for the comments on the wines you had..i am soooo looking forward to making wine..of the varieties that you have mentioned I have the marquette, sabrevois and la crescent.....are you saying the marquette wine is thin as a general rule but has nice flavors? or are you saying that the particular wine that you made is a bit thin? and implying vinological practices can be used to beef this up?




NW, thank you, i will add some from time to time...i still have some advances to make vis-a-vis sprating program, pruning/training techniques ANDand i have to put better end posts in ( i was pressed for time last year) and hopefully nets will come next year...but i am wondering aloud here to anyone w thoughts on teh subject.......will I ***realyy*** need bird netting?


Waldo.....i have learned this over time....i used to go thru and prune everything...then do the weed control for the rows and the weeds would get WAY ahead of me if i followed that process because the pruning if done properly in each cycle could take 10-14 days...and if i had rain then longer...so what i do now is make sure i prune 4 rows each day and immediately spray glyphosphate....so one two gallon finished mix nowadays will do 4+ rows (each row is either 200 or 250 feet long, but w this procedure i am doing more of a maintenance weed control than a full fledge killing war on the b*st*rds, so i can do it in about a half hour or so....when i was *behind* it could take all day.....so i had enough of that!  as you can imagine..maybe some day i will get some Surfan, i hear that is good for pre-emergent when the vines are at least 3 yrs old


And the website is a no rush project...if i comehome and have an idea i plunk it on the site...my daughter tinkers w it from time to time as well...i look at it as let a year or two or ten go by and maybe something will come of it!  ok maybe twenty years  *Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## AlFulchino

b


----------



## grapeman

Al, about the Marquette wine- we all thought mine was a bit thin-lacking a good backbone. I can't say why it is like that because the experts say it makes a good wine. I think it is something that can be corrected with a small mixture. I have another wine from a mis-named variety that has plenty of structure and tannins, so I'm going to try a bit of a blend with them.


You have a good variety of vines. Here this year we saw extreme shoot brittleness with the Prairie Star and a fe of those vines won't have a crop they lost so many shoots- so watch out for that. In general we aren't real happy with the Landot Noir vine- real late breaking and poor growth habit. At the other vineyard the Frontenac Gris and Cayuga White seem to be exhibiting poor cluster fill again and strange growth. We are thinking that the 2-4d used on that site in other fields may be affecting them. Last year a lot of the berries would drop while picking even though they were disease free and weren't over-ripe. I think you have a nice mix of varieties and should be able to make some excellent wine from them.


As for bird netting- yes I think it will be mandatory for you- unless you only want to get a few gallons NEXT year. Between small birds, turkeys deer and racoons- they will strip the vines in no time. They are a good barometer to tell you when they are ripe though!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Looking good indeed! You've done a fabulous job there Al!


----------



## AlFulchino

thank you JW




question for the group..did anyone notice the unhealthy looking old leaf near the clusters? i can take a better pic if it helps...any thoughts on what that is..older leaves on several vines have this....


----------



## grapeman

Al more leaves will show it as the season progresses. It is nothing to worry about. It's sort of like people gtting older- they show their age a bit. If the whole vine was affected then I would say there was something wrong. Don't believe it is a deficiency because the end of the vine would be affected also. Sometimes nutrients are pulled out of the older leaves if growth is really vigorous to sustain the new growth if the roots can't keep up. I have noticed it happens more often in young vines. Don't expect everything to be perfect all the time. You will drive yourself nuts with worry.


----------



## AlFulchino

you may not realize it but you really put me at ease w this...i am learning very very slowly that i dont have to be 100% perfect w these vines....i worry about deficiencies, disease, weeds and on and on if i see the slightest things.....but as i have learned thru people such as yourself...there WILL be disease pressures and effects...i dont have to have a sterile vineyard, just one under control


as for these leaves yes it is all on the older ones, not any of the new ones...so i am assuming by this that each year my fruiting wire area will have the lowest and oldest leaves...so near and at the end of each year i will see *not perfect* leaves surrounding the fruit! correct?


if you could later in the year show a picture of your older leaves i would appreciate that very much so i can benchmark thank you


----------



## grapeman

Different varieties exhibit different mature leaf patterns. You will notice that red varieties exhibit redder leaves sooner as autumn and vine maturity arrives. White varieties just start having yellow leaves. I will try to show you mature leaves after a bit as autumn approaches. In the meanwhile enjoy what heat we get for summer!


----------



## OilnH2O

If you'd like, I can show you how the little Bambi's will keep your leaves from getting too old!


----------



## AlFulchino

i suppose you have feathered friends that will harvest my grapes for me as well?


thanks for the offer , but you keep them


----------



## OilnH2O

Ok -- in all seriousness, what I _DO_ use is mylar reflective tape -- blows in the wind and scatters light/reflections. I use it to give a visual reference to the deer netting (very similar to bird netting, just sized differently) so the deer don't blow through it at night. Don't know how effective it is with birds, because my vines are so young -- and I pinch off all the baby grapes!



I have seen it in many vinyards, however....


----------



## AlFulchino

i have been advised to get the bird netting that nothing else will work...so that is on my agenda for next season along w someposts to handle them....i like seeing the cardinals and the yellow finches and other birds...but every time i see them in the vineyard i cant help but wonder if they are finding my grapes today.....i had better not turn into Capt Queage(sp?) from Caine Mutiny or whatever that movie title is


----------



## AlFulchino

I am thinking of adding a few vines next year...Coret Noir and Noiret...has anyone here had any experience w these vines?


i.e.: Vigor, pruning, trellissing systems, spraying, harveting, and most importantly eating and winemaking and overwintering


----------



## grapeman

Al there is 12 vines of Noiret growing at Willsboro- 4 years old. I have both at home, second year. Last year at Willboro the Noiret wer beautiful grapes with very handsome clusters. They were a victim to quite a bit of poor set with shatter with all the rain this year. The clusters are looking better but won't be as handsome as last year. The vines have also lost some of their vigor and in general are less thrifty. Double A offers grafted vines with this variety and I think one would benefit from them for just this reason above. 


We have a misnamed variety in the trial that some of us believe could be Corot Noir, but after growing them here for 2 years and seeing the leaves, growth etc, I don't think so now. I have left a few clusters on the Corot Noir to compare with those and try myself.


I am training them both for VSP and have the cordons laid down now. 


If you make it over this autumn or even sooner, we can check them out at both sites(25 miles apart).


----------



## AlFulchino

great i look forward to it...thanks for the info on the two varieties..i always appreciate the input...i plan on either adding some vines or removing some and replacing


today i was pruning and tying cordons on some marquette vines and i found one cordon on one vine that was LOADED w foliar phyloxera....i removed all leaves w the infestation...BUt would you recommend a spray at this time to prevent a spread? I have an SO/Elite spray due in the middle of the upcoming week..i could add something if i had to


also, i have occasionally seen in my vineyard a wound on the canes that is very red and swelled surrounding what looks like a split that has healed over....hopefully i gave enough info to describe this,...i didnt have the camera w me today.....the wound is usually near a node area...the wound is not open nor is it wet...thanks for any info on this - al


----------



## grapeman

There are only a few sprays available for phyloxxera that are effective. We don't bother to spray for them unless it gets horrendous. Look in the NY Penn Guide for info.


http://ipmguidelines.org/grapes/content/CH05/default.asp


The cracked canes are probably phomopsis cane and leaf spot also in the guide. You aren't going to get a sterile environment and will need to accept a few LITTLE problems. It's when they get bigger that you need action- The premise of Integrated Pest Management.


----------



## AlFulchino

as always thanks...the questions arise from being a bit ignorant...not having experience and wanting to make sure i don't let things get out of hand..... 


the phyloxera that i saw last year and ealy this year were both on one vine on outside rows...todays discovery was in the *middle* of the vineyard....one vine doesn't make it horrendous then... 


as to the phomopsis...i dont see a ton but i see enough that it is not uncommon to see...and i have sprayed enough....my ignorance is that i have no way of knowing if i (compared to say your vineyard) have it under control....


how often do you see phomopsis in your vineyard these days? what was your worse outbreak if you had one...and if you had a bad outbreak...did it do any long term damage?....i am looking to compare so i can guage whether to increase sprays or accept where I am now


al*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## grapeman

Al as long as you spray either on a routine schedule or when action thresholds occur, and use the proper fungicide/pesticide, you will maintain generally acceptable coverage and control. Don't strive for total elimination- we don't want a sterile environment or overly contaminated produce/fruit.


I generally don't see much phomopsis, but there are a few vines here and there that exhibit a few spots of it. As long as I keep things under control, I don't worry about it.


----------



## AlFulchino

something i came across that may be of use to others 


http://www.suttonag.com/BirdNetPrices.html



<TABLE height=250 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=275 border=0 cool gridx="16" gridy="16" showgridx showgridy ="#f1e2ff"><T>
<T>
<TR height=52>
<TD vAlign=top align=middle width=265 colSpan=5 height=52 xpos="5" csheight="52" content>*PREMIUM GRADE BIRD NET, 14'
*_14-feet wide x 5,000 feet long roll on_
_fiberboard core. Approximately 200 lbs._</TD>
<TD width=4 height=52><SPACER width="4" height="52" ="block"></TD>
<TD width=1 height=52><SPACER width="1" height="52" ="block"></TD></TR>
<TR height=82>
<TD width=38 colSpan=3 height=82><SPACER width="38" height="82" ="block"></TD>
<TD vAlign=top width=200 height=82 xpos="38" csheight="79" content>
<DIV align=left>
<UL>
<LI>1 - 4 Rolls: $548.50/roll 
<LI>5 - 9 Rolls: $535/roll 
<LI>10-20 Rolls: $520/roll 
<LI>21+ Rolls: $495/roll </LI>[/list]</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>


and



<TABLE height=112 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=275 =#f1e2ff border=0 cool gridx="16" gridy="16" showgridx showgridy>
<T>
<TR height=65>
<TD vAlign=top width=265 colSpan=3 height=65 xpos="5" content csheight="62">
<DIV align=center>*PREMIUM GRADE BIRD NET, CROSS-CUT* 


_3.5-feet (42-inches) wide x 5,000-feet long on fiberboard core. Approxomately 45 lbs._</TD>
<TD width=4 height=65><SPACER ="block" width="4" height="65"></TD>
<TD width=1 height=65><SPACER ="block" width="1" height="65"></TD></TR>
<TR height=41>
<TD width=31 colSpan=2 height=41><SPACER ="block" width="31" height="41"></TD>
<TD vAlign=top width=213 height=41 xpos="31" content csheight="31">
<DIV align=left>
<UL>
<LI>1-12 rolls: $149.50/roll 
<LI>13 + rolls: $139.50/roll </LI>[/list]</TD></TR></T></TABLE>*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## grapeman

Thanks for the link to the bird net. I am going to give them a call.It is $1400 delivered here for 14'x5000 from OVS. This sound like a better price. I am also getting a 1600 foot roll of the VineSide netting for some VSP vines to try.


How much rain did you get over the weekend. I had over 2.5 inches from Fiday to Sunday and another half inch today. Heavy rain expected Wednesday. What is a guy going to do about spraying?


----------



## AlFulchino

rain....rain...rain...we got a ton yesterday and my topsoil ( about two feet of organic matter took it in just barely...then tis afternoon the skies openned up and in an hours time gave us 2.5 inches....half of the vineyard is under water anywhere from 1- 6 inches deep...i am a bit sick over it....i cant prune of tie vines and i was half way thru w this round of attention to the vines...i need to spray between wednesday and saturday.....i hope the tractor can make it thru the muck...there is 50 feet of sand under the topsoil...but even w/o rain during the next week it could take all of those days to show the vine floor again...i am hearing more rain is on the way


*****


glad to have helped w the link.....let me know how you make out w Sutton and Vineside


*****


----------



## grapeman

I understand the feeling of helplessness in getting things done. I have a ton of things to do and evertime I get done my normal job, it starts raining. I hope you dry out soon.


----------



## AlFulchino

question question question!!!


ok while pruning today i came upon a new question for the experts! and it comes because thsi year i have left some clusters on to taste and test...and i am needing some information in preparation for next seasons viticulture practices


here is what i noticed....as the leaves above a cluster age and the growing tip grows onward away from the cluster, these older leaves can age, maybe yellow and even drop away......this implies that the shoot that the cluster hangs on may get very very long and unmanageable...


should the leaves not be aging? yellowing? etc? The growing cane is overall healthy and they get pretty fat


am i expressing this ok enough to obtain an answer?


i am using vsp and scott henry so specifically in the scott henry i will have to continually prune or pinch the growing tip and that will increase laterals on the cane that the cluster is at the base of and i am fearing a very dense canopy


thanks!!!!


----------



## grapeman

Next year when you leave a bunch of clusters, it will change the nature of the beast(vine). The extra crop load will keep those shoots in check somewhat better, keeping them shorter. You will get some canes that just plain will get big no matter what. Wait as long as you can to cut them back. They will push laterals, but waiting longer keeps it down. Periodically you may need to go in and just plain thin them out until the vine settles down a bit. There is no one answer or solution for you so you just need to find what works best in your case.


----------



## AlFulchino

ok.....but if next year the cane gets long and the older leaves yellow and age....at some point i have to cut the cane and the laterals will be so late in developing how iwll they produce enough food for the cluster?


----------



## grapeman

It isn't just the leaves on the same shoot as the cluster that make the food to ripen the fruit. The whole vine provides food for all the clusters. While it is true that the localized leaves are most efficient because of their proximity, the whole vine contributes. Trust the vine that it knows how to best ripen the fruit with what it has. I swear sometimes they are smarter than some thinking entities.


----------



## AlFulchino

ok thank you...from reading on the other *place* i had been under the impression that we were seeking 7-15 leave outward from the cluster...thanks for the correction!


----------



## OilnH2O

Beware of the _"dark side"_ Al !!!


----------



## AlFulchino

the dark side...thats good and has a certain appropriateness


i was hounded by the dark side behind the scenes.....there is a story i have not told  and wont bother too..its in the past


----------



## OilnH2O

If the "hounds" haunt the "other site" I'm not surprised!


----------



## AlFulchino

on a vineyard note...i forget if i related that we had over ten inches of rain last week and the week before ( all in all it was in an eight day period)...and today we had 1.25 inches just after i got to a point where i was able to walk thru most of the vineyard w no troble..although about 15% of the rows still were a muddy mush..i am starting to see signs of real stress on the vines....one week was not bad but the fact that in the ensuing week (last) and this week we keep getting these little 1/2 and 1+ inch storms every day but two makes one want to grow rice instead of grapes... 


i have some marquette showing color and hint of sugar..also a hint of sugar in teh cayuga and the la Crosse


hope everyone else is doing well! and is drier....*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Bone dry here....we need some of your rain badly.....As dry as it is there is still mildew on some of the grapes, lilacs, other trees and shrubs and some roses.

We need rain for our field crops.

The wheat is ripening....the soybeans are blooming...the corn is in full tassel and silk....We are surrounded with a hedge of corn....the sweet smell of all that pollen has our allergies in full gear. We need rain to make grain and to fill the berries for wine. 

We never complain about too much rain up here.


----------



## AlFulchino

i normally would not complain either....lawns are healthy as our flowers and so many other things, but even local farmers are losing top soil on their many sloped acres and have had a lot of tomatoes split open while green......i have been fortunate that none of the mildews have affected the vines..i give credit to he sprays....the only issue i still feel i have not controlled is phomopsis....but the roots cannot take much more of being in the water....we normally get 42 inches of precip in a calendar year...well in the last two weeks we have had almost 12....if the weather was also giving us days of dry heat and maybe some steady breezes in between it would be different...but the air has been thick in between the rains and steady slow rains as well as teh downpours...it is the oddest year i can recall in my 49 years.


i have only been to Minnesota once and it reminded me l a lot of new england in many ways until you get to the westert part near the Dakota's..beautiful coutry!


----------



## AlFulchino

update...now over 17 inches in the last month...we had four seperate downpours today alone


i pumped off one area yesterday...it filled back up today ....mother nature wins


----------



## NorthernWinos

That's just too much rain.....






Seems the I-states in the mid-west got too much this spring...now it's your turn in the barrel.

We got 1.28" last night....Will help our poor crops fill out....
South of us they got up to 7 inches in 10-12 hours.....I envied their rain yesterday as the radar showed the storm just sitting in one spot.....

Yes....Mother Nature has the last word.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Al - I haven't seen any real signs of fungal disease in the vineyard this summer either...... and I have not sprayed much at all!
I commented to my wife this evening that I haven't seen the mildews on much of anything in the gardens yet. Usually the squash is taking it on the chin by now and the tomatoes also, but they aren't. I think it has to do with the crazy weather conditions we've had to endure, but I don't know just what it would be. She said it was probably the cool conditions.


----------



## AlFulchino

Bilbo..i had attributed it to one of two things...the rain was just washing the bad guys right to the soil and swamping them...OR manybe in combination w my heavy % of SO in my mix when i did use manzoceb early in the season and later elite and pristine (2x)..i am not sure which it is,,i just see NO pm or dm at all and very little berry damage....but i know the pm is around because i see it on some of our veggies and also in the woods nearby


NW...glad u got some rain...i have sort of resigned myself to being in a situation i cannot control...i feel a bit like they must have felt in the dustbowl days....i tried resenting it...that didnt work


----------



## grapeman

Al, these rains are certainly tough to endure. We WILL get through it! A few vines may languish, but they should eventually come back when the rain quits. It may be next year though.


I can tell you that after my visit to Cornell at Geneva the last two days, there are EXTREME measure to introduce new highly resistant varieties from Cornell. I had the most eye opening and pleasant stay there. More than I could have ever dreamed or expected. I am going to start a post in General Chit Chat a describe just a bit of it.


----------



## AlFulchino

looking FORWARD to the disease resistant varieties.....actually i am VERY suprised i did not have a catastrophe disease wise this last month 


todays update...no rain...all sun and in the eighties..so i took the boots and socks of and waded////yes waded out to a deep area *just below my knees*in a row and ran a pipe///electricity and a pump and pumped all day....i dug a small trench from about10 - 12rows and ran the water down to something manageable..i may resume the same area tomorrow..or if the weather looks goodand dry i may move to another 14 row area and repeat what i did today...the rows very close to the greenhouse have some La Cross vines and are pretty light green...one thing i did to channel water was run the tractor up and down each row and any rows that have a lot of water were just mushy enough that the tire tracks left deep rust for the water to pool up in and this means the vine rows themselves and often much of the middle of the tractor row is exposed to air and not water this saving the trunks 


if i can get a few more seriously warn sunny and dry days i will be able to get the vines nack to resuming lignification and other things



*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## NorthernWinos

I guess you've had a lot of rain...That's sounds devastating to have that much water sitting around in your vines...

Rain that doesn't stop must make you feel as vulnerable as when we sit here watching it rain all around us.

We might get showers again....but we usually miss out.....Must be living on a ridge...the clouds divide and leave.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Could you install a French Drain through that low area and keep it drained???? 

Or dig a tile pipe down there???

Or...is being too wet not usually an issue???


----------



## AlFulchino

i am going to raise the low area up....i found out from a farmer who has been around awhile that a previous owner removed topsoil from the place some 20-30 years ago....so the rain itself plus the runof that i received from other places (not my own) led to this....so over time I am going to restore the terrain little by little and slope it 


the farmer also told me that in 50 plus years of farming he had never seen what we endured...aparently he has lost a lot of topsoil during this stretch and things like pumpkins were trying to set their fruit in standing water


its just an overall mess...i will just have to do the best i can and hope that the more yellow vines pull thru


Usually i can handle some pretty heavy storms....just one simple normal weather week of some sun clears things up


----------



## AlFulchino

i am hoping someone can assist me here...I have one out of 100 vines that has an issue that I have not diagnosed....it is a second year vine...it showed reasonable growth up until about a month ago...then i noticed the symptoms you see in the pictures attached......the growing tips seem ok...so my first thought was maybe i got too much SO on it or the temp was a bit too high for the SO...but it seems odd that it would be just the one vine...every one around it is just fine.....here are the pics...any hep is appreciated - al


----------



## AlFulchino

ugh..i will try again...loaded the pics twice and nothing to show for it


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## grapeman

It is hard to see from the pictures just what is going on. My guess is that the roots had been weakened somehow and then you got all the rains. It could be just too much for the poor vine. I woiuld mark it somehow and monitor next year. If it doesn't staighten out, replace it.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks...i am leaning against the rain issue beacuse these vines sit in a good area...and the issue started about a month ago...too ealry for the rain to be an issue..i feel confident that water can be ruled out...esp since to the right..to the left..in front and in back the vines are about as good as they can be....the second picture is good when it is larger but i had to shrink the picture too much to get it to fit on here.....it seems odd that the new growth would seem the way it should






****
side note...i have been approached by a town and a landowner to inquire about my installing vineyards for them...pretty cool if it actually takes place


----------



## grapeman

Yeah that is cool Al. Hope they come through for you. Would you just plant and install the trellising or would they expect you to do ALL the work? 


That vine may just be a bad one. Once in a while you just get a sickly one for no apparent reason. One thing you can check is to make sure no name tag was attached to the vine in the bundle. I had two almost die this year because the name tags had gotten buried up with soil, so I didn't see them and assumed they were gone. The vines grew, the tags didn't and it almost killed the vines. When I saw them wilting I dug down along the stem and there were the tags, streched tightly around the vines.


Have you checked any grape berries yet for brix. I got a surprise today. Frontenac is 16 brix, St. Pepin is a solid 16 brix and Canadice Seedless was almost 17 brix. I guess I will need to start monitoring them for progress!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Those name tags are deadly...I have seen fruit trees where people leave the tags on and they have grown into the trees....don't know how the trees have faired.

Out little town has lined the newly widened and tarred street with ornamental red leaved crabapple trees and all the tags are around the little trunks...When we go to town I make a point of going and loosening up a few tags...I should call around and see who's in charge and mention that the tags could do harm.

When spraying with a baking powder solution yesterday I saw a few grapes have some colored berries on some clusters....After having the pink berry/mold syndrome I am not sure if it is veraison or disease. I notice the green clusters have a blue/green hue to the color, like a blue glow....almost like a blue blurry halo...Installing the nets tomorrow so will check out all the loaded vines.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Rich...on one...i have a chance to use the land myself long term...it is supposed to be available in about a year....i would be able to to as i see fit on a high profile site....on the second piece of land i would likely be taken in as an overseer and or operator for the landowner
****


Good idea on the tag..i will check that tomorrow!......
****


J
******


Hi Northern......what do you use the baking powder solution for? and what is the mixture? Any temp limitations? How often etc? Thanks!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Al Fulchino said:


> Hi Northern......what do you use the baking powder solution for? and what is the mixture? Any temp limitations? How often etc? Thanks!



Appleman suggested baking soda for powdery mildew...I have also read about using it elsewhere but kind of forgot about it.

I have been spraying every week or 10 days and the disease seems to be n control...this was the 3rd time spraying...I did mix a fungicide with it the first time...but now with harvest in the future...or...perhaps in the future, if God's willing and we have a late fall.

I don't know about temperature limitations...Our temps have been running in the 80*F's by day and 50*s at night...lots of temp changes...Now we are in the low 90*s and 60*s. it had been dry but with heavy dew, had 1.31" of rain 8 days ago...might rain this Friday.

As for my mixing formula...like my cooking...A little is good...more might be better.



I started with a few tablespoons per gallon [as suggested]....Used a little more this time as I had another chemical on the spoon so just opened the box and dumped some in and shook it up real good....

Will get a good look at the grapes tomorrow, might clip off some of the diseased clusters or at least parts of them, then put up the nets...Hope I bought enough clothes pins to pin them up. 

More later.
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## AlFulchino

ok thanks...have you ever used stylet oil?..if so how does it compare w the baking soda?

I have to spray later this week...probably using elite and jms s/o..i have a very dry stretch coming and that is glad to see because some of the vines need air to the roots real bad...but overall most have made it through the rain...hopefully now i can just get some good lignification before the season ends....i will be happier w that than getting *any* grapes this year....


----------



## AlFulchino

took my first readings on berries that are almost there taste wise anyways


without the temp adjustment Marquette came in at 17...with the adjustment it was 17.78....seeds are mid brown w the tips just starting to lose their green.....i also tested a white...Lacrosse and a vine under stress from too much water..it came in at 15.7...i forgot to test the Millot because it is also tasting pretty darn good.....


all in all not bad......i didnt test the rest because i know where they stand...not ready


is anyone still fertilizing???? is anyone planning to do a post harvest fertilization?


----------



## grapeman

Al have used the Baking Soda myself last year. Ideally you use it for a preventative spray, but it can really dry the stuff up also. I had a mild infection last year, applied it and the mildew dried up within hours to never return. I used1 boxe of baking soda per 50 gallons water and sprayed a half acre with it. Here is a link 
http://gardening.about.com/od/gardenproblems/qt/PowderyMildew.htm
and another
http://www.gardenguides.com/pests/tips/powderymildew.asp
and another
http://www.gardenguides.com/pests/tips/powderymildew.asp
you get the idea.


It isn't label approved for this use, so when I use it it is merely for making my garden smell fresher!


----------



## Nebraska-Wino

Hi Al... (also hi Richard....)


Wow.. it has been a looooog time since I was here.....




I too took refractometer readings today....


My Marquettes are at 19 to 21 with seeds just starting to turn brown ... won't be long now...


My St Croix are only at 15 but will be picked at a lower brix so they are getting close too...but seeds are still greenish...


My Concords (for jams/jelly) are just now going thru veraison!


I'll be picking Edelweiss this weekend at a local vineyard/winery. This is probably the first variety here in Nebraska that will be ready for picking (picked at a low brix on purpose).


The fun is just starting !!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

Thanks Richard...but you *didn't* use it this year....why? Found something you are happy with such as SO?


************


Hey there Roger!!!!! Wow..great numbers! I am planning on EATING all my grapes this year and buying some from Richard if the timing works out.....I just dont think I have enough from each variety to make much wine with....maybe Frontenac and F Gris, Millot, Marquette and a few others....so i may just eat them!


Are your concords sour? I am not familar w concords, but my native grapes down by our play court are plump, purple, good size but still pretty darn sour and i think they may be concord...they never get sweet enough to eat as a table grape.


How often will you take readings? I am thinking of applying Elite and SO in the next few days depending on temps and rain...


Anyone know of any issues regarding lead time to harvest? I cant find any on it that suggest I shouldnt...since i am estimating a mid sept or later harvest.


Later after harvest i will go back to manzoceb and SO..probably first of Oct and again mid Oct...we have an expected frost late Oct ( it will be light...i dont expect i will be spraying at that time.




One last item....what do you all feel regarding a late fall pre-pruning to leave ONLY the trunk and newly formed cordons...and removing all laterals from the cordons......is it not advised? will i be protecting the bud and vine by waiting til late feb or early to mid march to prune all the way back to the cordon?


whats everyone's idea on leaving a spur to overwinter?


----------



## Wade E

Out of curiosity, why would you pick at a low brix on purpose?


----------



## grapeman

First Wade, you pick Edelweiss and Cayuga White at a reduced brix to make the wine before they take on too many foxy flavors. By picking a bit sooner, you don't get overwhelmed by the foxiness and the acids are a bit better to balance the wine overall. 

Al, I didn't use the Baking Soda this year because as I say it is a preventative mainly and readily washes off- why do you suppose I didn't use it?






I have never used Stylet oil in my life. Won't say I never will, but around here I don't believe it is the "Magic Bullet" it is out west.


Lead time orpre- harvest interval should be on the label of everything you use- somewhere. Generallu 12-21 days.


I would be reluctant to prune too short too soon. If you have a cold winter and leave the shoots about 2-4 inches on the cordons, it leaves a bit of insurance against frost damage. If they don't get hit bad, go back and just cut them shorter them. You can always take more off, but it is harder to put it back on.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

One last item....what do you all feel regarding a late fall pre-pruning to leave ONLY the trunk and newly formed cordons...and removing all laterals from the cordons......is it not advised? will i be protecting the bud and vine by waiting til late feb or early to mid march to prune all the way back to the cordon?

Hi Al,
No one can know what to expect for upcoming winter conditions (except maybe the Old Farmers Almanac guy



), but if we get a hard winter with little snow cover, my fear would be that pre-pruned vines might see freeze damage at the cut ends and you would lose some of your cordon spurs. I guess you have to weigh things against how much labor you are looking at in early spring in doing a full pruning then rather than pre-prune earlier. In spite of global warming's effects, it is probably still prudent to expect the usual cold here in New England. One way to work it is to long prune in early April and then finish pruning to desired spur length shortly before bud break. Apical nodes might take it on the chin after long pruning but the lower buds stay better protected during the odd late frost.
It's all a game - sometimes we win, and sometimes not...
Bill

By the way, I can now announce that I have veraison underway on Reliance and Frontenac Gris as of today! Just don't ask me why it is SO late this year. It has been a very strange year.


----------



## AlFulchino

Baking soda...because you didnt have any mildew issues????if so that is great....i have not had any either, but i am attributing it to SO...please educate me on this one!  if it never returned last year...was it the b/soda or are you just not susceptible in your area..that would be unusual


Thanks for the advice on the pruning...so I ***CAN*** pre -prune after the leaves fall off in the fall and take all the very excess wood off...i will leave some long spurs and then reduce them next year...that makes perfect sense...thanks for sharing this! thsi will really spread out the workload and help me reduce overwintering possibly infected wood.


i will recheck the elite label...i have it across the street and will check in the am...if it is 12-21 days i will not be able to spray it.


****


Hi Bill...are you suggesting to not do any pruning this fall? I do worry about the cold...but if i prune far enough away from the cordon.....say 8 buds away....do you think this is too risky?


also...what of a shoot coming off of the trunk? dont prune that until spring?


----------



## grapeman

First off, the Cayuga are nice harvested at about 17-19 brix. You can go higher, but just don't expect to go to far into the 20's which it will. It will begin to lose too much acid and be less tasty in the end.


I had powdery mildew a bit last year and the baking soda dried it right up and it didn't come back. I just didn't think it was plausible to put it on this year to only need to spray again 2 days later. With Elite or something similar, you get forward and backward protection so even though it rained, I was still OK for 10 days to 2 weeks. The spray is more expensive than baking soda, but the time, diesel fuel expenditure and such outweight that little extra cost on a per acre basis.


Yes you can fall prune some to lessen the load later, just don't overdo it. You could easily take extra growth off the trunk.


----------



## Wade E

thanks for the knowledge Rich, would you pick Fox grapes early or late? I am noticing quite a few around here just going through varaison, about when would you pick these as I might try a small batch.


----------



## Nebraska-Wino

Wade... St Croix grapes can suffer from too long of a hang time too ...herbaceousness .. others, like Richard said get foxy.


Al... My concords are always EXTREMELY sour till very very ripe... then all of a sudden they turn sweet and great... a bit of foxyness though ... but I only make jams with them anyway.


I don't have any schedule for taking Brix numbers ... just test a few times a week till they get close to harvest ... then check weather reports and check more often.


Later...


----------



## grapeman

Wade those are best when allowed to ripen as much as they can. They typically are very acid and reqire a bit of dilution to be useable, like 4-6 pounds per gallon. You can't wait too long IMHO, unless the birds beat you. I think everyone has some growing nearby, but you will make better wine out of cultivated grapes. That said, the one I made a couple years ago turned out pretty good. I got them from my brother-in law named John, so I called it John Wine and put the picture of a western outhouse on the label.


----------



## AlFulchino

Roger, thanks for the feedback..i will kep an extra eye on teh grapes nearby and see if i can get them at that sweet moment and do something w them like make jam....if it works then i might trellis them


Richard thanks for the info....very much appreciated


side note- the vines are coming back....rain in the forecast for mon or tues and maybe remnants of Fay later next week.....i actually had people praying for us and the vineyard.....that was a nice feeling*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## Wade E

Thanks Rich as that is what I thought and I probably will lose them all to birds unless you want to come down here with some more bird netting!


----------



## AlFulchino

what is the highest Brix levels you have heard of ay hatrvest regarding the varieties listed below?

Was there a brix level lower for the variety that made it a better wine than the higher brix number?


----------



## grapeman

Al your refractometer and pH meter will be you friends for a while. Between the two of them and possibly something to measure TA, you can figure the best time to harvest. You want the brix as high as it can get with most varieties, until the pH gets above desired levels . By then the TA will be as low as it will practically get. The one exception I see there is Cayuga White. That one you can harvest at about 17 brix. I will list individual brix levels later I have observed in the past. One thing you don't want to do is rush the harvest or you will get too much acid.


----------



## grapeman

Al Fulchino said:


> what is the highest Brix levels you have heard of ay hatrvest regarding the varieties listed below?
> 
> 
> Warning:The values I have listed below were numbers from last year on 3 year old vines. I have limited experience with these.
> 
> Was there a brix level lower for the variety that made it a better wine than the higher brix number?
> 
> 
> LaCrescent - 21.5 - Turned out great with this number
> LaCross - 22 -Very acceptable
> Frontenac - 23 - Should hang as long as possible to lower acid
> " " Gris - 22.5 -Hang longer
> St Croix- 18.6 -let hang a bit longer
> Marquette- 23 - good as is
> Cayuga White- 21 - harvest a bit sooner
> Brianna
> Millot- 23-could have been harvested sooner
> Prairie Star - 21.7 -good numbers
> Foch - 22 - good as is
> Sabrevois - 18.5 - came out great
> St Pepin - 22 - very good numbers
> Landot Noir -20.7 - pretty decent numbers




******Most of these would have gotten a bit higher, but they were harvested with volunteer help on preset days.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## AlFulchino

fantatsic...thats a great guide for me...can you tell me your resulting experience? which ones did you make wine from after gettingthse numbers and harvesting? Would you alter the hang time knowing what you know now excluding volunteer harvesting?


----------



## grapeman

Al I went back and added comments beside them.


----------



## AlFulchino

WOW...WONDERFUL...I donthave enough to make wine from each variety...but i might on the marquette, frontenac and F gris.....if i do i will post what numbers i get and how the resulting wine turned out


----------



## AlFulchino

Rich...what was the approx date of harvest for those numbers?? 


******


----------



## grapeman

Those numbers are quite good Al for all the rain you have had. Don't rush them to harvest since many of these grapes are quite high in acids. If they hang longer they reduce the acid levels. Just keep monitoring the pH to make sure it doesn't get too high for the type(red or white).


The numbers I listed were basically all between mid-September to very early October. We are a bit more north than you so you might be a bit ahead. Also the young vines generally have a very light crop so they ripen a bit quicker. My LaCrosse are loaded and the brix is still about 10. Alos did you do single berry samples? They typically run about 2 points higher than larger samples. Last year the last few we did were 500 and 1000 berry samples. Those made for quite a large sampling and were very time consuming.


----------



## AlFulchino

Thaks for the advice and the dates you mnetioned....i will let them hang longer ( but i might eat those lacross clusters by the greenhouse  )...i dont have enough to be doing 500-1000 berry samples...so i went to different parts of the vineyard for each of the varieties and randomly picked large and small berries


I, too, am quite suprised by the levels because of the rain we had.....we have just gone thru a recent period of one rain day (moderate) in the last 11....and we missed rain today....we should not be seeing more until late in the week when remnants of tropical storm Fay come passing thru


so even if i back two points off the brix readings, the levels still sound decent....it was a fun learning experience.


----------



## OilnH2O

Interesting reading, you guys! And, I agree: "_...a fun learning experience..."

_Although, if I were doing 500 or 1000 grape samples, I'd have to _ferment_ them!


----------



## AlFulchino

do you have a carboy that small?  i need some!


i figure that i will be taking samples every 3-4 days for the next three to six weeks...so my total cluster amount wont handle 500-1000 berries all the way through .....i have to be frugal w the berries


next year hopefully things will be much further along.


----------



## Wade E

Rich, have you tried your wines from last year yet.


----------



## grapeman

wade said:


> Rich, have you tried your wines from last year yet.




YES. And I will need to bottle soon because I am going to need the carboys soon. They are all different and each very nice in it's own way. I am going to have fun blending some of them. Some of them are great standing on their own.


----------



## AlFulchino

while we are talking of the need for new carboys...anyone seen prices yet for california grapes?


----------



## AlFulchino

i have a sourcing question for things like bottles ( i prefer the dark/almost blackishversus clear or green) and corks........i am talking in the neighborhood of 200 gallons of wines worth...so that would be about 1000 bottles


anyone with thoughts on this? TIA


----------



## grapeman

http://www.waterloocontainer.com/


----------



## Wade E

As for corks.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">2320C </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Straight Corks - Fine Vine Wines Perfect Agglomerate #9 X 1.75 (Bag of 1000)


Package of 1000</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$159.99</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>These are awesome corks and if you go to this page you can even take the next step and customize your corks with your name on them.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Wade...gonna hit thatpage next...the customization will be good thank you


Rich, i went there, but getting some connection errors..will try again later


what about grapes...considering that i will be looking for a fair amount of grapes, i am going to hit up my massachusetts guy first to give him a fair shot...any other recommendations?


----------



## AlFulchino

whats everyones thoughst regarding naturla versus the agglomerate corks? both are number 9 as shown below

<TABLE =Catalog id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =table align=default width="2%">
<DIV align=center>10000 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>



</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Customized Agglomerate Corks - #9 X 1.75


Package of 1000</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$160.00</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$160.00 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>Pre-Order </TD>
<TD width="15%">


Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =table align=default width="2%">
<DIV align=center>10001C </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>



</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Natural Corks - #9 X 1.75


Package of 1000</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$389.99</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$389.99 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>Pre-Order </TD>
<TD width="15%">


Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =table align=default width="2%">
<DIV align=center>10000A </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>



</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Setup Charge for Custom Corks


</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$100.00</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$100.00 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>Stocked </TD>
<TD width="15%">


Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Wade E

The perfect agglomerate are a product of having both synthetic and natural so that you get the best of both worlds. They have a special coating on them that makes them easy in easy out and I must say that I love them and have not had any leakers or problems with any of these and have had a few problems with others such as the wine drops coming through and drying up on the face of the cork like a little droplet which I wasnt thrilled about. I dont like the matter of full synthetic or twist offs as they cant possibly let a wine mature or bottle age in my opinion. I know a guy who gets his grapes right at the dock in New Haven Ct.


----------



## AlFulchino

Thanks Wade..I am gonna order 1000 from here on Fine Vines and Wines...i only have to decide about the personalization....


as far as grapes...they come in on the train to everett and chelsea...but i am also going to contact some growers direct


----------



## AlFulchino

Aug 26th 2006 - the grapes continue to improve in taste....enough so that I took the wife in for a tasting...she loved the tastes 

its one thing to see a vine...and row upon row of vines and think they are ALL the same....everyone who hears (locally) that we have these varieties seem oddly ( to me) suprised...to the average person they think the vineyard is all one variety...

i believe that having so many varieties will actually help me plan and carry out harvests much better than if my vineyard was mono-vitus  (new word?)


I still cannot get over the fact that one can spend a day in the sun....look at two years worth of work and then experience a potpourri of different taste sensations in the mouth...to me it is nothing short of a miracle of life...it makes me want to just sit down on the ground and be humbled at how nature is so much bigger than I am


----------



## NorthernWinos

To me harvesting any fruit, vegetable or crop is almost a Religious Experience.....You can't beat it.

Enjoy your fruits of your labor....and the wine of course.


----------



## grapeman

Wait until they get ripe! The flavors continue to develop and improve all through the ripening process. So many of them taste so much better than the supposed table grapes you buy at the market. Too bad most of them have seeds in them! I broght home a small bag of tables grapes yesterday for the family to sample of Mars, Himrod and Canadice. They will be even better in a couple weeks but are excellent right now even. 


My wife, Cindy starts her day with a walk through the vineyard every morning and she doesn't even drink hardly any wine. It is just a relaxing place to be.


----------



## AlFulchino

what is everyone's thoughts on using whiskey barrels for aging wines...i am in the market for either stainless of barrels...but i have t throw this out there for discussion...thank you!


----------



## Wade E

This is a difference in whiskey barrels as compared to wine barrels as Ive read. Whiskey barrels are charred to help smooth out spirits and impurities where as wine barrels are toasted to give aroma and flavor. I dont really know what the difference between charring and toasting truly is though.


----------



## AlFulchino

i recall when i was in my early 20's using whiskey barrels because of the cost...but i dont have any notes to memory to say what it did to the wine...i keep reading that they impart a whiskey taste....and that they are good for reds.


i might be down your way in a week or two or three.....to M&amp;M if i dont go back to Everett.....


I just dont want to do carboys if i am going to do 200 gallons...it just seems unworkable...BUT the positive side of carboys of course is cost and the ABILITY to experiment on small scale and see what is going on.


If anyone comes across tanks/barrels or carboy's please let me know.


----------



## Wade E

Barrels are expensive even the little 1's like I would need and thats the reason I dont have any *YET!*


----------



## grapeman

Al there is another option. I tried to send this company an e-mail and my mail server wouldn't put it throguh so I don't know about the company. The product sounds good and the price isn't too bad.


http://www.flextank.biz/products.htm


If you call them, let me know what you find out. I wanted to know if the 50 gallon tanks could be shipped UPS-saving freight costs.


----------



## Wade E

Those look pretty cool, hope they develop a smaller home version like a 5 or 6 gallon.


----------



## AlFulchino

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 331pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=440 border=0 xtr>
<COLGROUP>
<COL style="WIDTH: 94pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4571" width=125>
<COL style="WIDTH: 97pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4717" width=129>
<COL style="WIDTH: 58pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2816" width=77>
<COL style="WIDTH: 82pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3986" width=109>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 94pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=125 height=17>*Variety/Date/Time*</TD>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 97pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=129>8/25/2008: 3:30PM</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 58pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=77>dry week</TD>
<TD =xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 82pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right width=109 xum="39691.583333333336">8/31/2008 14:00</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>La Crescent</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>18</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>22</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>La Crosse</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">16/23</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>19</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Frontenac</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>15</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>19</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>St Croix</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>18</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Marquette</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>19</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>21</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Cayuga White</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>18</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>19</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Millot</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>19</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>20</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Brianna</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>16</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>20</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Frontenac Gris</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>17</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>20</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Prairie Star</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">N/A</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>15</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Marechel Foch</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>16</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>19</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Sabrevios</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>17</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>17</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>Landot Noir</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>16</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" align=right xum>16</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>St Pepin</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">N/A</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">N/A</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Rich i will check it out


----------



## AlFulchino

This Message was undeliverable due to the following reason:

Each of the following recipients was rejected by a remote mail server.
The reasons given by the server are included to help you determine why
each recipient was rejected.

Recipient: &lt;[email protected]&gt;
Reason: 5.1.1 &lt;[email protected]&gt; recipient rejected


Please reply to [email protected]
if you feel this message to be in error. 


********


i will have to try calling them*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## grapeman

Yep Al that is the same message I got! Not sure what is up. The product looks good, but I'm not sure of the company.


----------



## AlFulchino

http://www.flextank.biz/barrel-replacer.htm



PRICE PAGE


CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## AlFulchino

MY BIG QUESTION is this...is it really wine safe? they will naturally claim it is...and i have NO REASON to doubt the claim...anyone else ever heard anything?


----------



## grapeman

That is what I wanted you to check out the other day. They look like a very reasonable solution for barrel replacements. I wanted to try to order a small one and was wondering if they were shippable by UPS, but I couldn't get an e-mail to the owner-not a good sign. I haven't been brave enough to call there yet. How about you Al?


----------



## AlFulchino

yes, Rich you did tell me about them....i just had some time and i am getting ansty because the grapes seem to be early this year.......i just called them and they wanted to assist me, but i told them i wanted to do more reading first ..and of course get some opinions here


i like the whole oxygen concept....it wil be less romantic....and there may be some other qualities from a barrel that we wont be getting...but the prices MAKE you have to take a long hard look at this....if i purchase, i will report in what i learn...comments are appreciated


----------



## grapeman

I wish they had some of them at a distributor in the East here. I would really like to give them a shot before I get a lot of grapes to do next year. What kind of grapes do you have coming from California this year? 

By the way it looks like the first harvest of some grape varieties will be next weekend-not this one coming up. The dry cool weather had slowed them down, but the rain today along with the warmer weather we had late last week has helped. I will be checking brix and pH at Willsboro again tomorrow and will send you the results soon.


----------



## AlFulchino

ok great..please keep me posted (results and dates)because i *think* i am doing my crush this week for my CA grapes....my own grapes i plan on letting hang longer..we had hot weather right thru to early today...a front went thru and we will have cool weather until next week when we should get back to the low eightties...i am thinking my personal harvest will be late next week or the week after


my CA grapes will be sangiovese/barbera/old vine zin, cab sav...and if i feel really like gambling i may also take the chardonnay...how about you?


----------



## AlFulchino

i just pulled the trigger on four "Soldiers" from Flextank. Shipping costs are a bugger these days...but John in Atlanta worked w me and was very courteous. I should see them in about 1-2 weeks.


I was going to do the 100 and two fifties but the shipping costs on the 100 made it an easier choice to replace w two 50's and now i have flexibility to age thinsg different if i wish......he said they soon hope to be stocking larger ones in NY and I assume costs will come down on shipping.


I will report in during the next year or so letting you all know how the aging vessels perform...by the way they CAN also be used for fermenting...by using a traditional bung and airlock or also for 15 dollars they have their own version


----------



## Wade E

The soldier is a 200 gallon. You bought 4 of those?


----------



## AlFulchino

you are right...i am wrong...the soldier name is for the 200....also it would be *ILLEGAL* for me to make more than I am allowed!


----------



## Wade E

If you were to ferment all of what you have planted, in a few years when they are all producing, what do you believe you could produce as far as gallons just out of curiosity?


----------



## AlFulchino

ok....the tanks i bought today are for what i make w *purchased* grapes....my own vineyard depending on cropping and current number of plants should *hopefully* yields between at minimum 2000 bottles and maybe a maximum of 6-7...I think in all likelihood i would safely be in the 3-5000 range......wanna help????


----------



## Wade E

You are a lot closer then Appleman! You are about 2 1/2 hours away from me compared to Rich's 5 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## AlFulchino

Yes, But Rich probably has more personality than me!


----------



## grapeman

So Al are these coming UPS/FEDEX or Freight? If they are the smaller 50 gallon ones, they should be shippable by a wider host of carriers. The 50's look interesting to me because they come as a variable capacity tank. 


" 


Yes, But Rich probably has more personality than me! 

"End Quote" LOL




You have to be kidding me! I've got the personality of a dead squid!


----------



## AlFulchino

yes they will arrive via UPS....John said they were giving him the best rate...the larger ones are too big for UPS, so he is designing an 80 gallon unit which will fit UPS guidelines and that should get into production soon.


I should have the units late next week or early the week after...oneadditional thing i like is that they fit my current wine cellar
****
my grapes are getting sweeter despite 8 inches of rain since sat nite/sun morning...acid is dropping even the frontenacs are getting nice and dark (still some acid in them)..i am gonna try and let things hang another couple ofweeks despite seeing a few of the older grapes begin to raisin


****


----------



## grapeman

Excellent! The 80 gallon one would be sweet also. I hope they are priced well. I wish they would make them closer to home- maybe they will to accomodate The Finger Lakes/Niagara/Long Island. Heck even Montreal would be great for getting them from. I know a guy who brings things across his farm under his Kilt- it just so happens to straddle the border.


You guys got a lot more rain than we did here. We got a half inch yesterday with the front moving through- Frost in the mountains tonight!


----------



## AlFulchino

holy cow! frost??? wow your gonna have to get a pickin!


apparently they are gonna move some production to Wash state and start storing at more places such as NY state


the price was *right*...when and if you are ready to purchase from them pm me first!


tell tell the kilt guy that straddling for that long can make a man blue!


----------



## grapeman

Don't worry, the frost is in the mountains. We stay about 15 degrees warmer here. It will warm right back up again. I got the numbers today from Willsboro and they are looking good. I will try to remember to send you a copy when I get them in the excel spreadsheet tomorrow. I think the biggest surprise today was the Frontenacs. brix is only in the very low 20's, but the pH is coming up very nicely- like about 3.35.


----------



## AlFulchino

sounds great......hopefully we can do our crush all tomorrow and then i got mum deliveries from friday thru all next week....then things ease up assuming everyone pays their bills in a timely fashion


how high do you hope to get the brix on the frontenacs?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Al Fulchino said:


> sounds great......hopefully we can do our crush all tomorrow and then i got mum deliveries from friday thru all next week....then things ease up assuming everyone pays their bills in a timely fashion
> 
> 
> how high do you hope to get the brix on the frontenacs?



Pictures...Pictures....Us wants pictures!!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

i will most likely take some/many since i also am big on pictures ..meanwhile here is a picyure of my cousin's son holding a bottle of one of our wines at this past sunday's family reunion


----------



## NorthernWinos

Very nice!


----------



## AlFulchino

<t>
<t>
</t></t><table style="width: 97pt; border-collapse: collapse;" xtr="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="129">
<colgroup>
<col style="width: 97pt;" width="129"></colgroup><t><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); width: 97pt; height: 12.75pt;" height="17" width="129">
</td></tr>
<tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
</td></tr>
<tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
</td></tr>
<tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
</td></tr>
<tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
</td></tr>
<tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
</td></tr>
<tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
</td></tr>
<tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> 
</font></font>
between my friend's purchase and mine we polished away about 86 lugs...i will add some pics later...dont expect anything fancy </font></td></tr></t></table>


----------



## grapeman

That should help replenish the cellars!
Nice numbers on the brix. How does the pH run?
You guys must have a de-stemmer/crusher and press or do you rent?
You guys must be a bit pooped by tonight.


----------



## AlFulchino

yep ..a bit tired...my friend is a nice gent of italian descentwhose daughter and son in law happened on the vineyard one day this summer and they brought him by...he loves growing vines and is reasonably new at winemaking..he is 70 years old but doesnt look it or work like it..he was a HUGE help


i dont have a ph number because i didnt get the meter


and after the family reunion last sunday we need more replenishing


yep we do use a crusher destemmer...bought it last year....what a time saver


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## Wade E

I see you have Amarone listed, Did you get Corvina grapes?


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## grapeman

That is one heck of a work area you have there with all the brickwork. You have been holding out there! Those lugs stacked up there are an impressive shot, but the grapes would look even better if I could see them! I just love nice looking clusters of grapes. I just had to bring one home yesterday. It is a bunch of Noiret grapes. They have the most handsome clusters in my opinion. When well formed they are long and slender with a nice small shoulder. The berries are medium in size and nicely packed in the cluster, just right, not too compact. They are a nice deep black with just a hind of a dusting on them. This bunch I brought home was well over a pound. Even though not totally ripe, I just need to take a picture of it to have a goal for mine next year. I do have some bunches of them this year, but figure the turkeys and deer will find them soon.


If you have some more pictures when you are rested up, give us a look.


----------



## AlFulchino

hey Wade...actually i would have to get Molinara and Rhondinella (sp?) as well and no i did not...i didnt make any amarone today...i did two years ago and i am down to 8 bottles..i gotta make somemore soon so i keep it on the list 


Hi Rich..do get us a picture...those grapes sound great!*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## grapeman

I see you went all out and hired a professional California Hand Model specializing in Grapes! Looks like it must be a zin? They surely do look ripe! *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino

hahahaha...hand models are hard to come by so i wore that hat today as well  




we filled seven or eight tubs all together........so its me against the fruit flies in the fruit fly wars starting tomorrow*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## Wade E

I knew that Al, but from what Ive heard Corvina's are the hardest to get, at least thats what I was told cause if I was going to buy grapes and make my own its what I would go for 1st. Thats a very impressive setup you have there and quite the load of work. How many gallons do you estimate you are going to get there?


----------



## AlFulchino

Wade..if you get any corvina...leeeeeeeetttttt me know! 
I expect to be making the limit allowed by law as would be expected on any self respecting American 


the set up isnt anything special and the wasps, fruit flies, chipmunks and fruit flies will surely set up fronts to launch attacks in the unesuing days...the good news is that only the fruit flies will presnet a challenge...the rest will get too tipsy to launch a co-ordinated attack


the grenache was my wife's choice...she tried it for teh first time today and i have to admit i like it as a grape as well....i only bought 3 lugs of that but look forward to experimenting w it



*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks for sharing your photos....

Very impressive.....keep the photos coming if you have time.

Thanks again....a real inspiration.

Love all those empty wooden boxes.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## AlFulchino

sg readings


Barbera - 1.106
Cab Sav - 1.112
Carig - 1.102
Grenache - 1.114
Sang - 1.122
OV Zin - 1.12


----------



## Wade E

Some of those are looking to finish with an abv of 17%


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Wade..i was just sitting down to look the numbers over.....i could have sat out there all morning just drinking the juice....oh boy is it good 


we pretty much got the grapes when they camein




thursdays are a good day to get grapes because like supermarkets they reload for the weekends and the like having it in on thurs because they get a safety net on friday get the delievery but also people get early starts on friday and sat and of course sunday*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## AlFulchino

potential alcohol IF fermented to1.000



Barbera - 14.5
Cab Sav - 15.3
Carig - 14
Grenache - 15.4
Sang - 16.2
OV Zin - 15.1*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## Wade E

Are you going to take them through MLF?


----------



## AlFulchino

nope..never have either...


----------



## grapeman

Those are nice typical high sugar, low acid Cali grapes. No need for MLF.


----------



## AlFulchino

i will likely have to learn when i use my own grapes 


also i have never had to cold soak...although i thought the acid in last years barbera was never going to fade in the taste...but it did*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## grapeman

So how are the grapes doing Al? They must be fermenting by now. It must be fun with that many and another helper to share the chores and procedure.


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Rich....they are beginning...i have been punching down twice a day and probably will take a reading tomorrow....and take it from there. I plan on hopefully doing ten amarone kits soon as well and then of course my own grapes are tasting very nice..i will take readings again this weekend and maybe start harvesting...we ate a lacross and a lacrescent cluster today...even that simple thing is a nice reward!
How are yours coming?


----------



## grapeman

Do your LaCrescent hold the grapes well? Up here,when they start to ripen well, they start to drop some grapes. I had a guy call sor of frantic the other day. He said they were falling off his vines and he was worried. His bris was under 20. That is a potential problem with that variety in the northeast. It does make very good wine though, so it is a tradeoff.


The grapes continue to ripen well and are hanging nicely. The coolish weather(except yesterday) has slowed the progress some, but the flavors are really starting to concentrate. I need to speak with the project leader in the next couple days and we will be setting a few potential pick dates for the next few weeks. Stay tuned.


----------



## AlFulchino

i will stay tuned...i *did* notice today when i removed the cluster that a couple did drop off...i am thinking that flavor concentration could be helped for us all in the northeast be letting things hang to the point that some shrivelling begins..it will be something to experiment with.


----------



## OilnH2O

Very impressive, Al





Just watching this thread for the last week has been both instructive... and (gee!) FUN !!!


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks....i learn the same way....when people talk we all learn


today i had a suprise....i had too much cabernet in one of my primary fermenting tanks....and the lid was lifted four inches off the base tank....had to scoop and make a general mess of things...gonna go out now and punch down and take readings...will report in later tonite


----------



## AlFulchino

b


----------



## grapeman

More cleaning, but that is a lot to press anyways. I don't remember without looking through the threads, do you have a ratchet press or a water bladder press?


----------



## AlFulchino

Thar she blows captain!


----------



## AlFulchino

a ratchet 45#


----------



## grapeman

That will do the job mighty well Al! I guess they did go right to the top!


----------



## AlFulchino

they DID on another one, but the camera was not at hand this mornin'...you should have seen my wide eyed look on my half awake face


picture a sleepy old man with two huge eyes!


----------



## grapeman

That'll wake you up! Give it a good punchdown and go back to bed or get a cup of coffee and all will be well!


----------



## Wade E

That looks a little full there Al!


----------



## AlFulchino

*
*</font><t>
<t>
</t></t><table style="width: 48pt; border-collapse: collapse;" xtr="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="64">
<colgroup></colgroup><col style="width: 48pt;" width="64"><t><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); width: 48pt; height: 12.75pt;" xum="1.0860000000000001" align="right" height="17" width="64">
</td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" xum="" align="right" height="17">
</td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" xum="" align="right" height="17">
</td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" xum="" align="right" height="17">
</td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" xum="1.0660000000000001" align="right" height="17">
</td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" xum="1.0680000000000001" align="right" height="17">b
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## grapeman

You really have to wonder about the company. When I was thinking of trying one of the tanks and had a question, I e-mailed them and it couldn't be delivered- as you did also. Now they can't ell you if the product has shipped or not. I think it is time for a bit of a shakeup within their company!


----------



## AlFulchino

if i dont have a tracking number on Monday, i will explain that they have 24 hours to get me one that shows a reasonableexpected delivery date


ps i went to a birthday party for a cousin tonite and at the event was a another cousin i had not seen in ages....well turns out he lives on or near Champlain Islands (if i have that right)..so we may stop by and see him when we see you


----------



## grapeman

Your cousing probably lives on Grand Isle. If so he isn't far from Snow Farm Vineyards.


----------



## AlFulchino

we pressed these today...and in all about 31-32 gallons were made... 



<t>
</t><table style="width: 97pt; border-collapse: collapse;" xtr="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="129">
<colgroup>
<col style="width: 97pt;" width="129">
</colgroup><t><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); width: 97pt; height: 12.75pt;" height="17" width="129">*Cabernet Savignon*</font></td></tr>
<tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*Carigarne*</font></td></tr>
<tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17">*</font>*
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## AlFulchino

bbb


----------



## grapeman

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Al.


----------



## Wade E

I hope it comes in on time for you and all is well Al. Cant wait to see pics of it in action and then some reviews much later.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks to you both......i will be doing this concurrently w our own harvest during the upcoming 10 days..also visiting Rich and Willsboro...and to complicate matters i am going to start ten amarone kits.....its all like a whirlwind some times...feast or famine


well i better go the UPS site and track those tanks!


happy winemaking


----------



## AlFulchino

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR =sec-row-od>
<TD =sec-pad>SECAUCUS,
NJ, US </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>09/25/2008 </TD>
<TD =sec-pad align=right>12:58 A.M. </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>ARRIVAL SCAN </TD></TR>
<TR =sec-row-ev>
<TD =sec-pad>VERNON,
CA, US </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>09/20/2008 </TD>
<TD =sec-pad align=right>4:12 A.M. </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>DEPARTURE SCAN </TD></TR>
<TR =sec-row-ev>
<TD =sec-pad></TD>
<TD =sec-pad>09/20/2008 </TD>
<TD =sec-pad align=right>2:02 A.M. </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>ARRIVAL SCAN </TD></TR>
<TR =sec-row-od>
<TD =sec-pad>FRESNO,
CA, US </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>09/19/2008 </TD>
<TD =sec-pad align=right>9:30 P.M. </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>DEPARTURE SCAN </TD></TR>
<TR =sec-row-od>
<TD =sec-pad></TD>
<TD =sec-pad>09/19/2008 </TD>
<TD =sec-pad align=right>8:51 P.M. </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>ORIGIN SCAN </TD></TR>
<TR =sec-row-ev>
<TD =sec-pad>US </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>09/19/2008 </TD>
<TD =sec-pad align=right>5:47 P.M. </TD>
<TD =sec-pad>BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED </TD></TR></T></TABLE>they are ON the east coast!


----------



## AlFulchino

ha dto start harvesting because we have too much on our plate

.


----------



## Wade E

Heres to next year filling those new fermenters with your own grapes!


----------



## AlFulchino

grazie! <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td>
</td>
<td>
</td>
<td align="right">
</td>
<td>
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## Wade E

The guy delivering that load wont be a happy man!


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## grapeman

Did something help you pick them Al? It looks like a lot of missing berries or did they just come off the stem in the pan already aiding destemming? We may pick the Sabrevois at Willsboro tomorrow. We are trying for a day ahead of schedule to try to beat the heavy predicted rains. It looks like there will be about 25-30 pounds per vine average on them. Wait until next year Al! You will have lots of them.


----------



## AlFulchino

yep it does look like something helped...i did notice one set of deer tracks on one row..and on that row i noticed a few clusters missung some grapes he wont be finding any sabrevios this evening 


i agree..lots of grapes next year....i pruned away this year in an effort to train cordons and this removed 99% of the clusters...


based on your numbers i should get a ton and a half 'holy cow' as Phil Rizzutto used to say!


----------



## grapeman

If it isn't raining early tomorrow Al I will get some pictures of the Sabrevois grapes before picking. I was going to get pictures today, but it was too sunny and got too much glare for good pictures.


----------



## AlFulchino

i know this...we will be getting lots of rain...so we will press inside the garage....


<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="right">
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="right">
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td><td align="right">
</td><td>
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## Wade E

Hey, there almost at my house! Anything that holds that much wine and lets them breathe also and light on top of that is tops in my book.


----------



## grapeman

So did they get there yet Al? We picked grapes today to try to beat the rains. It started at about 1:30 and we worked until about 3 and then went up to my place to get the ones out of the cooler we put there on Wed after picking. They will go to the lab for processing into wine. I got you some pictures today but then got too busy to take a lot. I will try to post over the weekend on the Willsboro post. I need to get three batches going tomorrow. I have the Frontenac, some ES 6-16-30 and some LaCrescent to do


----------



## AlFulchino

they did...i did not get a chance to un pack the plastic as we pressed all day as it rained...my hands are still purple..i will post some pics and numbers tomorrow


****
i am looking forward to seeing your pictures....it is a fun time of year!


----------



## AlFulchino

<t>
</t><table style="width: 48pt; border-collapse: collapse;" xtr="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="64">
<colgroup>
<col style="width: 48pt;" width="64">
</colgroup><t><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">
<td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); width: 48pt; height: 12.75pt;" xum="" align="right" height="17" width="64">bbbbb</td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17"></td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17"></td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" height="17"></td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" xum="1.016" align="right" height="17"></td></tr><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"><td style="border: medium none rgb(236, 233, 216); height: 12.75pt;" xum="0.998" align="right" height="17"></td></tr></t></table>b


----------



## AlFulchino

bbb


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino

in the last picture what you are seeing is a black screw on cap for the tank...this cap also has a rubber type ring seal (shown)


the black cap also has a small white screw in piece that you can use to peer inside or replace w an air lock type set up


the white dic you see is actually the variable tank feature...its a pliable plastic disc w foam inside that you place over whatever level wine you have in your tank....the disc has a stopper that you can open to put water in to *stiffen* the cap and put some weight on your wine surface.....this pliable disc also has a flap that encircles the disc to provide am extra flap type seal for against the tank wall


so far so good


----------



## grapeman

Great looking tanks standing there full of nice tasty wine. How about a picture of the top. Does it screw on? Is it fitted with an airlock, etc? Now I'm gonna have to get some!


----------



## grapeman

I got distracted and you posted the answers to my questions before I asked! Thanks Al.


----------



## AlFulchino

hi...i didnt tale one of it on....we had a small family emergency so the rest of the day didnt involve wine..but YES it does screw on to a tight fit w the rubber seal shown...and the white screw on cap screws also into the black screw on top


we are going to make a small deck on wheels for the press so it empties directly into the fermenter and we are also going to build a dolly for the tanks as well...to assist w racking and moving


having upped my production i am faced w a new problem...how to get the wine from the garage down into the wine cellar w ease...the dolly's will help as will a nice transfer pump...w a winery building i wont have that problem down the road


----------



## AlFulchino

lots of rain here...i tasted the lacross that started to ferment just today...it had a nice cap...and WOW the juice tasted great...i was suprised....now i have to coax it into being a nice wine


the juice was refreshing as a spring day..it was like dew on a morning lawn..fresh...light citrus notes...i am not a white wine person...but i COULD like this one!


----------



## grapeman

Glad you got a taste of the LaCrosse today. We picked 90 pounds today for someone who wanted to do a 6 gallon carboy. We got 7 gallons pressed. Before we went to pick them, I popped a couple small bottles of LaCrosse in the freezer and we went out, lifted the nets over them and picked 90 pounds in about 15 minutes. They yielded up to 22.5 pounds per vine-not bad for 3 years old. We went back and ran them through the crusher/destemmer George supplied from The Winemaker's Toy Store. I opened the bottles and poured a couple glasses for us. I said to him with a bit of luck and time, he would be drinking some wine like this. He was thrilled to try it and was glad he got the grapes. He has never made wine from grapes-only kits. Now he wants to do a red.


----------



## AlFulchino

thats great news...

if all goes well Susan and I will be up Saturday (maybe wednesday)...what will you be picking on these days? any idea?
i am looking forward to year three!


----------



## grapeman

Al I will PM you tomorrow what we will likely pick this week on Wed and Sat.. I just need to crsh this evening after a very fast paced and frenetic week. I will check the list tomorrow and see if I can tell what will be likely. I took samples Wed and Friday, but don't know the results yet. They were going to the lab at Geneva for smpling this time so may take a couple days to get the test results. I do have a good idea though of the likely candidates.


----------



## AlFulchino

great! THANK YOU!


----------



## grapeman

I will be sure you get a taste of the LaCrosse while you are up here Al...... and St Pepin and Petite Amie, ES 6-16-30, LaCrescent,Cayuga and Chardonel. Then there is Marquette and St.Croix and Frontenac. Oh and Leon Millot. Maybe you will need to find a room and spend the night or else I will need to just send most of the samples home with you so you can drive!


----------



## AlFulchino

and i will take upwine as well


----------



## grapeman

That sounds great Al. If we sample all these, I'm thinking we may not get many grapes picked!


----------



## grapeman

How are all you wines doing Al? Do you have a bunch of small batches going with the small quantities for many grapes? I have to laugh every time I see my little 2 gallon batch of St Croix fermenting away. The cap does rise like the bigger batches, just smaller. It sits among several 32 gallon Brute primaries and a few 20 gallon ones.


----------



## AlFulchino

hahaha...yes i agree it does look funny to see these small batches.....i am ready to secondary my lacrosse and will give the others one more week before doing the same 


Mytanks are full and gas is high...i am waiting for my air locks for them to arrive....make sure you get yours *with* the tanks....i am letting the gas stay on them to keep protected


(about5 gallons) was down to 1.05 from an original sg of 1.13...its been about ten days and going slow due to temps which i dont mind because it really leaches the color out of the grape pack.


I did see a small amount of mold on one cap from my own vines..


Just remember to take pictures of the small batches...in the ensuing years you may want to look back on them as you will be doing much larger batches....is this a hobby or a job??? 


did you decide to spray anything?


----------



## grapeman

We are not spraying anything at this point. There isn't really anything to spray. You can never really eliminate all spores from the air, so even if you spray, there is always a certain amount of innoculum in the environment. Now if you see an outbreak of a disease in actively growing vines, that is another matter that needs attention.


That is a really high SG on the Amarone! No wonder it is progressing slowly.


How cold did it get there? It was at 32 degrees here this AM with frost on roofs and the truck windshield. I saw one very vigorous vine end was wilted and that was all. We are in for a week of warmer days and nights now. My harvest is progressing well for my own wine and I have a few folks coming this weekend for grapes.


----------



## Wade E

What Amarone kit did you do Al?


----------



## AlFulchino

Rich...thanks for the info on the spraying...nothing is growing vigorous right now..like you we have had some teeny bit of frost on certain low areas on teh grass...nothing hard at all..and we had a nice day today and scheduled for the next few as well..into the 70's...


i have to tell my mom not to get sick next year so i can check you guys out  and bring you some wine


----------



## Wade E

Gonna hook another huh Al? Good for you, oh and us. Just tell him to register now!


----------



## AlFulchino

ok..i have a question for everyone....aside from some kits..i have NEVER used any preservatives and i have fared well...for example last year we made a bit over 300 bottles and all turned out great and are still aging well..we are down to about 80 or so bottles left, so it goes fast enough...here is the issue.....now that we are making much more wine in bigger batches, i want to make sure that the wine is protected while in my fermentation tanksand consistent on thru storage and bottling..... i am a rookie at using preservatives and debating whether to even start using them


the kits call for potassium sorbate and kms as well ......could you use only potassium metabisulphate and if so at what rates....what do all of you do? Thank you!*Edited by: Al Fulchino *


----------



## Wade E

If you are not sweetening any wine then you can get away with just the kmeta and that is used at the rate of 1/4 tsp per 6 gallon and typically added once fermentation is done and then again about every 3 months of bulk aging


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks (as usual) Wade!


new questions....i am assuming this is the procedure you are using....


have you noticed any affect on the wine's taste at all


secondly, what do you suspect professional wineries use as a rate per six gallons?


----------



## grapeman

Commercial wines are bottled between 50 and 100 ppm free S02. The government usually sets legal limits at about 350 but it may be detected at those levels, so the lower levels are usually used. There are calculators you can use to figure out how much to add depending on starting levels, type of source and the pH of the wine.


This link shows you an example of one available.
http://so2calculator.jslepub.com/


----------



## Wade E

At that ratio you will not taste it, it would take quite a bit more to taste it.


----------



## grapeman

Al check out the article in WineMaker Magazine for October/November. It covers the uses of S02 as a preservative/anti-oxidant. It is part of a two part article. Let us know if you don't get it. When folks renew, they get an offer of giving someone a free subscription.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks to both of you...i will check out the calculator...my grandfather never used anything but i also know he drank his wine within the year....my longest held wines range between 1 and3 years without issue


also,i do not get that magazine...if that is a freebie and you dont have another person on your list, please do consider me


lastly...you two are always at the readt to assist me...please pm me w your mailing address, i would like to thank you by sending you some wine


----------



## Wade E

No need for that buddy as this is why we are here and this is where some of us were helped by others including me! If you really feel that obliged then PM me as I would be flattered to try 1 of your wines.


----------



## AlFulchino

i have something that I think will be appreciated by all in the wine community and especially the folks here...i was reading todays edition of the Financial Times ( because i get it for free, not because i am a rich chap



).....and in there second section they do some expose's on various countries...today they had a section on Slovenia.....and a very small article in this section discuseed that they posessed the world's oldest vine ...at 400+ years...it has been registered w the Guiness World Record Book.





<DIV =ft-story-er>
<H2>Ancient vine nursed back to life</H2>


By Kester Eddy 


Published: December 10 2008 02:00 | Last updated: December 10 2008 02:00
<DIV =ft-story->


In late September, Tone Zafosnik, at 81 years of age and an otherwise-retired vintner, collected his basket and began harvesting the grapes of his favourite vine.


Nothing unusual, one might think, except that the crowd in attendance - about 500 people, including the press, gathered just a stone's throw from the river Drava, in Maribor, Slovenia's second city - indicated that this was no ordinary grape harvest from no ordinary vine.



"I've spent thousands of hours tending _stara trta_ - "the old vine" in Slovenian - and driven thousands of miles for it. People jokingly call it my mistress," says Mr Zafosnik. Stara trta, now a strong, healthy growth, is in the Guinness Book of Records, recognised as the world's oldest vine at over 400 years of age. Spreading itself some 25 metres along the wall of an even older house in Lent, Maribor's trendiest district, it is a tourist attraction of growing importance.


But it was not always so. "When I first went to examine the vine in 1980, it was dying. Nobody had looked after it for a decade or more. The area then was very run down and inhabited by gypsies." However, the vine did have guardians, even if they used unorthodox methods.


"A big group of Roma came out of the basement, shouting, and stopped me," Mr Zafosnik recalls. In spite of the lack of official interest, a local police officer who knew the vine was very old, had made a deal with the residents: if they protected the vine, they could stay in their home. "I must give them credit - the Roma did their job with zeal," he says.


Given clearance to proceed, Mr Zafosnik, then a researcher at the Ljubljana Institute of Agriculture, began to revive the stricken plant, and in 1986 the harvest was sufficient to make the first wine. An earlier microscopic examination of the grain by a forestry expert had dated the vine between 350-400 years old.


Mr Zafosnik's efforts began to attract some official attention, but it was only a chance meeting with the new mayor of Maribor in 1990 that precipitated the next big step - the application to the Guinness Book of Records for the oldest vine in the world.


"In London, they did not know where Slovenia was back then. And they demanded so many documents, which all had to be translated and certified. They said they would investigate, then we heard nothing for ages," he says.


At the same time, Mr Zafosnik began offering saplings to other cities.


"We went to Tours, in France. There was a big ceremony arranged for the planting, but the French could hardly believe that little Slovenia . . . could possibly be the home of the world's oldest vine."


Official recognition for the vine came from London in 1998, though it was still some years before an entry appeared in the Guinness Book of Records. "That was a big step," he says.


Today, saplings from stara trta, a regional variety of grape known as _modra kavcina_ , which grows mainly in Croatia and south-eastern Slovenia, are sprouting at a hundred sites from Japan to Argentina. Wine from the grapes has been given to Bill Clinton, Emperor Akihito of Japan and Pope John Paul II. Franc Kangler, the current mayor of Maribor, says the city and the country is "very grateful" to Tone Zafosnik. "Many years ago he saved it by making sure it survived its worst times, and he is still nurturing it and loving it with all his care," he says.


At his home, on the outskirts of Maribor, Mr Zafosnik displays an official certificate as "the keeper of the vine". He has never been paid for his work, but says that is of no matter.


"I'm just pleased we've saved stara trta," he says.


----------



## Wade E

Awesome, thanks for sharing that, 400 years old, thats amazing!


----------



## grapeman

Nice article Al. What a great vine and story of it's upkeep. We only have about 400 years to go to catch up to that record!


----------



## OilnH2O

GREAT story, Al

I'm amazed at just how wine and vinyards are such a part of everyday life in Europe, including eastern Europe.


----------



## AlFulchino

i believe it is because you can look at a vine.....you can look into it....and you can see a little bit of God


----------



## AlFulchino

This is a link for a glass company that we just found and oddly enough its in the town i grew up in....i plan on checking them out..i just called and they are closed until Monday




http://www.chelseabottle.com/specialty_glass5_9.htm


just another resource
-------------------------


Rich I checked out Waterloo Container...nice people and nice prices...and i got a good quote...but since they cannot ship until nextTuesday, I have some time to check out Everett since i will be there anyway and maybe save of shipping which came to 19 cts a bottle from Waterloo (pallet/1344 bottles)


----------



## Wade E

Cool site Al, thanks for sharing!


----------



## AlFulchino

Wade, Rich et al 


I ended up getting a call from the owner of that company.....they did not have in stock what i was looking for...pricing was ...er.....reasonable.....i ended up calling Waterloo once again...they will be shipping either next monday or tuesday..and i should get a day or two later...see below..Happy New Year to all my friends...I have some Asti to start imbibing




the first two bottles are forour blends and Sangiovese, Zinfandel and barbera, while the bellisima if for our amarone wines










<DIV =line>Dimensions:
*Bottle Height*: 11.875 
*Bottle Width*: 3.015 
*Label Height*: 6.578 
*Colors Available*: Antique Grn 

<DIV =line>Description:
750ml. 12 bottles/case. 112 cases per pallet.Available finishes: Cork,Bartop,Tapered. Prices quoted are for cork finish-call for pricing on Bartop or Tapered. 









<DIV =line>Dimensions:
*Bottle Height*: 11.875 
*Bottle Width*: 3.015 
*Label Height*: 6.578 
*Colors Available*: Smoke 

<DIV =line>Description:
750ml. 12 bottles/case. 112 cases per pallet. Available finishork 






(not the clear bottle)





<DIV =line>Dimensions:
*Bottle Height*: 13.75 
*Bottle Width*: 2.75 
*Label Height*: 0 
*Colors Available*: Antique Green 

<DIV =line>Description:
Bordeaux style,punt bottom. 12 bottles/case. 70 cases per pallet. Available finish: Bar Top. Imported from France. Price quoted is for Antique Green. Call for Flint pricing.


----------



## Wade E

Very cool!


----------



## jobe05

Al Fulchino said:


> Dimensions:
> *Bottle Height*: 11.875
> *Bottle Width*: 3.015
> *Label Height*: 6.578
> *Colors Available*: Antique Grn
> 
> Description:
> 750ml. 12 bottles/case. 112 cases per pallet.Available finishes: Cork,Bartop,Tapered. Prices quoted are for cork finish-call for pricing on Bartop or Tapered.



I have about 50 cases of these in my basement I would love to get rid of some of them.................

But I see by your profile that your in Bosnia....... never mind.........


----------



## Wade E

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I didnt know they had vineyards like yours in Bosnia!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman

Glad you were able to get some bottles Al. It really speeds up the process filling new glass. No need for de-labeling or major cleaning. 


Hope you have some awesome wine wihen you get to bottling this year's wine.


----------



## AlFulchino

True, Rich, it does speed up things. This will be the first time i have gone to different bottle designs. Ususally I use the same bottle stylefor everything.


I wanted the same italian made bottles that I bought last year from American Wine Grape in Everett but he didnt carry them this year because of price. Speaking of American Winegrape, i went to go to their website yesterday to give them one last try and guess what....their website was not there...I hope nothing happenned to Tony...he has been selling grapes for well over 50 years to the local community and is quite a character.


The next step is have labels made.


We did a tasting of the wines three nightes ago to see how everything is coming.....its time to get things off of the oak and maybe splash rack to remove some co2 on many of the wines......but the taste is coming along...and one wine is ready to bottle.


I would recommend Waterloo Container for their order taking abilities and willingness to build a pallet according to my needs (meaning splitting the pallet w different bottle types and still giving me the pallet price)and unless something happens w the transaction between now and when i open the cases up i will leave it at that. One last thing on them, their fuel surcharge fluctuates...the website says 6+%, but ask them because they change it quarterly...i was charged 4% which still seems a bit high, nevertheless their 7 dollar pallet charge and 95 dollar delivery charge via Old Dominion Freight was very reasonable considering the weight and size of the package.


With good fortune I should be bottling some next week.


As for me being from Bosnia, I may have to change that


----------



## grapeman

That all sound good there Al. I never did business with American Winegrape so I don't know. Do you make your own labels or have them made? What corks do you use?


Tastings are fun aren't they. I was going to have a few couples over for one, but I have been battling a cold/flu for two weeks now. Itwill really be fun when you get all your varieties producing good. Don't make the mistake of sharing very small lots ofsuper good wine. I did that with some this year providing them with a very special tasting. The wine is so good, they sound dissapointed when I just give them 3 bottles ofjust a very good one!


I can really still see the delivery surcharge. Diesel fuel here in NY is still well over a dollar a gallon more than gasoline. At least it is finally breaking $3 a gallon!


I hope you don't mind- I took the liberty of putting you back in the good ole USA! Hope you had a nice trip



Somebody does this fairly regularly......


----------



## Wade E

Rich, did you move his vineyard to all overnight and with your flu? You are a damn good man!


----------



## grapeman

Santa was done for the year delivering presents (until midnight) so I just had him help with the move. The hard part was getting all the vines and trellis into the sleigh. It did take three trips though.


----------



## AlFulchino

Rich, yes we do our own labels....by that, I mean we work on the design and we *used* to then go to a printer...i think we ended up paying 50 or so cents per label for the one you see as my icon......my nephew bought a very high end printer to do brochures for his landscape contracting business and he had the idea to try my labels...he gave me the first of them yesterday to test apply to the pallet of bottles that arrive this coming week and they look terrific plus he is a tad cheaper 


*********


To all, i just received a very nice wine book from my son that I would recommend as a nice addition to your collection for when you have the time.


This is a VERY serious wine book.







It is entitled "WINE" by Andre' Domine' and it actually a compilation of the work of many authors that covers the history of wine and wine making....the many wine regions of the world, although you will find it Euro-centric ...the US is a bit of an afterthought...but as I said this would be an *addition* to your library. but the word addition should not diminish the breadth and depth of knowledge included in this tome.


I just started in on it...its over 900 pages that inlcude some great pictures and maps.


This is the type of book that is great for winter reading and summer dreaming, on the porch, on the grass, on a bench or in a hammock.....itshould find its way in any half-way serious and reputable wine cellar and is also great for those that because of circumstance cannot have their own vineyard just yet. It is a real "dreamer's" book and I mean that in a good way.




My son purchased at Costco, but I see it also on line as well.


----------



## grapeman

Have you decided on a label stock to print on? I like the pre-sized labels for ease of applying, but most of them don't come off easily. I am always on the lookout for a more versatile paper or label stock.
I have a book expected tomorrow that dates back to 1864. I like to read those old books. There is a lot of information that was learned previously and has been forgotten long ago. I was scanning some of the pages online and decided it was one I wanted in my library. I will let you know what it is after I see if it is really any good or not.


----------



## AlFulchino

yes, please do let me know about the book when you get it 
**********
as for the label stock, i always used a very high quality stock from the printer...with my nephew we are in a bit of a learning curve, but the samples he gave me yesterday are exceptional......so they will get a run with me and we will watch how they adhere and what their lifespan characteristics are....




he is getting his initial stock from paperworks.com!


----------



## Waldo

I get my label matrial here appleman..they are very helpful, have great prices and service ( Just like George) and you can buy in any quantity you like


http://www.onlinelabels.com/


----------



## grapeman

Waldo I have been getting my labels there also for close to four years. They are fast and reasonable. The problem I have is in which paper material and backing to get for easy label removal. I get the stick on labels that peel off a bacing and a lot of times they are a bear to get off.. What number label do you use?


----------



## Waldo

Appleman, I use the OL525WR Removable label for Laser Jet printing


----------



## grapeman

Thanks Waldo, I will check and see if I have used that one before. Soooo many choices!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

*
sent to me by a customer:


'When we drink, we get drunk. When we get drunk,* 


*we fall asleep. When we fall asleep, we commit no sin.* 


*When we commit no sin, we go to heaven. So, let's all* 


*get drunk and go to heaven!'* 


*~ Brian O'Rourke*


----------



## OilnH2O

Ahhh... Bless me Father!!


----------



## AlFulchino

Boire Field a small airport about two miles from my home reports this"



<TABLE>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle =#ffffff>*Maximum
Temperature
F (C)*</TD>
<TD align=middle =#ffffff>*Minimum
Temperature
F (C)*</TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>-8.0 (-22.2)</TD>
<TD align=middle>-15.0 (-26.1)</TD>
<TD>In the *6 hours* preceding Jan 16, 2009 - 06:51 AM EST / 2009.01.16 1151 UTC </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## AlFulchino

found this...apparently it was colder than i thought last evening 


the first temp column is F and the2nd is Celsius

<TABLE><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>8 AM (13) Jan16</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-11.9 (-24.4)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-18.9 (-28.3)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.4 (1029)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>7 AM (12) Jan16</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-13.0 (-25.0)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-18.9 (-28.3)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.39 (1029)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>6 AM (11) Jan16</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-13.0 (-25.0)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-18.9 (-28.3)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.37 (1028)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>5 AM (10) Jan16</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-11.9 (-24.4)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-17.9 (-27.7)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.35 (1027)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>4 AM (9) Jan16</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-11.9 (-24.4)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-18.9 (-28.3)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.35 (1027)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>3 AM (8) Jan16</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-9.9 (-23.3)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-15.9 (-26.6)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.35 (1027)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>2 AM (7) Jan16</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-8.9 (-22.7)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-15.0 (-26.1)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.34 (1027)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>1 AM (6) Jan16</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-8.0 (-22.2)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-13.9 (-25.5)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.33 (1027)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Midnight (5) Jan16</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-6.9 (-21.6)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-11.9 (-24.4)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.33 (1027)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Looks warm compared to here! I walked home this morning from work, wasnt a real good idea as my face was frozen pretty good by the time I got home! (five blocks or so) I think the banks therm read -25 at five A.M. and then theres that wind chill factor brrrrrrr


----------



## AlFulchino

hahaha, i understand that i am not the coldest by far....just recording it for future reference to see if any other varieties bit the dust or show effects.


Cheers to you....i hope it warms up soon!


----------



## farmer

How many varieties do you have that may be pushing the limits of the cold? What arethe normal winter lows in your area? It would be a shame to loss any of them.


----------



## AlFulchino

we have about 14 varieties...most handle -20 to -35 


but two of them only go to -15.....so at present because of snow cover in a worst case scenario i would be looking at cordon bud kill, but not the base of the trunk...ah the life of a farmer






historically our low is -5 to -10 but to be quite honest i have not seen them since i was 18 or 19, this is the first time in a while...typically we bottom out at 5 above to 5 below


----------



## farmer

We normally see - 20 to -25 as lows.. Lower then - 25 happens but not as often.
To be safe I really can't plant any vines that are not good to -25 to -30


----------



## AlFulchino

i hear you........and the choices get more and more limited.....we are at the first step in a fledgling industry...others were at ground level....still others will benefit from all of this experience


and for the record we did not get quite as cold last night:

<TABLE>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center>*Latest*</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>9 AM (14) Jan17</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-0.9 (-18.3)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-8.9 (-22.7)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.5 (1032)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>8 AM (13) Jan17</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-6.9 (-21.6)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-13.0 (-25.0)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.5 (1032)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>7 AM (12) Jan17</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-8.0 (-22.2)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-13.9 (-25.5)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.49 (1032)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>6 AM (11) Jan17</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-4.9 (-20.5)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-10.8 (-23.8)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.48 (1032)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD>
<TD vAlign=center></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center></TD>
<TD vAlign=center>5 AM (10) Jan17</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-2.9 (-19.4)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>-9.9 (-23.3)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>30.47 (1031)</TD>
<TD vAlign=center>Calm</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## NorthernWinos

Hope your babies make it through the winter....It's always a crap-shoot around here to see what makes it...Makes for an interesting spring.

They will probably be alive, but not produce this year.

Good Luck!!


----------



## AlFulchino

i feel like george foreman w all his george's....1400 little al's


----------



## grapeman

Last evening it was -15F by 8:30. The Hi/Low had another -22.4 listed for a low this morning. I'm sure I had zeroed it for the day. Weird that it go the exact same temp as the night before, especially since they predicted warmer temps last night. Most places that I go have Millot listed as being good to temps lower than -15F. Time will tell for that variety and a bunch of others. I'm not freaking out at this point. I want to wait another month or so and then do a bud check for mortality. Also I will record the results but won't go pulling any out at this point. I only have greater numbers of the most hardy varieties. I only have like 25 each of the more tender ones. That being said, overall crop this year I expect will suffer in quantity.


It will give me a better idea of varieties I want to greatly expand numbers on. Hang in there Al and all 1400 little Als.


----------



## AlFulchino

i have something good/interesting to report regarding the Flex Tanks for any of you thinking about acquiring these in the future....while i have already reported that the closures are not my favorite design of the tanks ( the 50 gallon size) i have to mention that all wines are aging remarkably well( 3 months now), in fact the barbera is almost outstanding right now and this is a far far cry from my carboy aged barbera of last year in which that 18 gallons required a good ten months for the acid levels, mouthfeel and smoothness to reach to a borderline acceptable taste level, in fact it beats all my previous barbera from other years for this stage of the game...i am not sure that it is simply because of the flex tank and having 40 plus gallons in it as opposed to six gallons in a carboy....but the Flex tank does allow for a small amount of micro-oxygenation and i am leaning toward it being the tanks versus the glass ( and i am a big fan of glass ) other than that, i have done nothing different in my winemaking for the barbera, zin and sangi that are in these tanks...what i am saying is that i think the tanks are advancing the development of the wine beyond that of what the glass does...i am NO scientist and my thoughts can only be taken as anecdotal...maybe the bottom will fall out in the future ...but as of now this is my experience...since aging vessel cost us all good money, i need to report my experience


----------



## grapeman

Thanks for the update Al. I would suspect that it is indeed the tank being able to breathe that is allowing the wine to develop faster. I am filing all this great information away in my head for future reference.


----------



## Wade E

Good to hear buddy, nothing greater then having a great wine faster.


----------



## AlFulchino

it was a huge surprise to find the barbera progressing as fast as it has been...in glass i never found speed in aging an attribute of barbera before this time.

Rich...how did your frontenac and marquette fair w the cold? wasnt the temps ok for them? 

Rich and Wade, i will be sending you some wine as soon as i do bottle...i have been really pushed back by the frequency of the snow storms


----------



## Wade E

Dont worry buddy, time is a wine thang!


----------



## grapeman

Al Fulchino said:


> Rich...how did your frontenac and marquette fair w the cold? wasnt the temps ok for them?




I don't know yet Al, but I am not worried about either of them. I didn't take any samples yet of the canes- the danged snow is just to derned deep to "Wade" through. Comes up to the dark side where the sun don't shine............ We may get hit again Monday night, Tuesday and Wednesday with more heavy snow. Oh Goody. I can't wait!!!









Both the Frontenac and Marquette are good to -30 something and things had hardened off and acclimated well before the cold.


----------



## AlFulchino

check out wisesolutions.net

they have a line of sanitizers targeted to the wine industry that is well worth checking out from what i just read in Wine Business Monthly, and they even have a pesticide that affects the carbon in the insects endoskeleton...and it meets the non-toxic requirements...usually pesticides affect the insects bodily functions....UC Davis is doing final tests on thsi product.....

as for the cleaning and sanitizing items they require no protectiv clothing and leave no trace of themselves on your equipment

seems pricey but could be cheaper in the long run in time and energy and results


----------



## AlFulchino

here is another item i came across that is worth sharing ..i file it here for easy reference...it is a great insight into winemaking and i think the insight for anyone making wine, whether new or old because it gives a perspective for others attempting to make wine.....

it is from page 63 of Wine Business Monthly in their "Hot Small Brands of 2008 feature...I am not saying anyone needs to follow it, but reading something like this is as i said, insightful. The article highlights the Graziano Zinfandel Mendocino 2005. It is a 17 dollar wine and here are some stats on it: PH 3.8, TA .72g/1000ml, Alc 14.5%, 100% Zin blend, Res Sugar .24%, 5270 cases produced.

"The Zinfandel is a blend of fruit from 10-20 vineyards....much of it from vines 40-50 years old."
"We're trying to get back to that old style of Zinfandel that made Zinfandel famous, Graziano said (Gregory). Everyone is trying to pump it out as fast as they can. We're not looking for big wines. We're looking for wines with good balance, tannins and acidity."

"The grapes mostly ferment in open top tanks that can hold 5 to at most 10 tons. Vineyard lots are kept seperate, and a combination of yeasts are used. Wine spends 4 or 5 days in a cold soak at 50-60 degrees F, and then are punched down and pumped over twice a day. The wine stays in the tanks for 12-15 days and then is pressed off. Malolactics are natural and will finish off in spring or early summer before the wine goes to barrels. Wine are rarely, if ever, racked. They are topped every two to three weeks and left with secondary sediment. After barrel aging, they are egg white fined and roughly filtered. Graziano likes to give them six months in a bottle before release."

stat - Barrel aged a total of 24 months in a combination of french, american and eastern european oak (30% new)

"We want the wines to be smooth and very complex, Graziano said. Because we don't move the wines, the fruit is very well prserved in the wine. We try to keep the SO2 very low throughout the aging process...We like the combination of earth, terroir and fruit.

******

well, that is it in a nut shell....this article struck me because much of what he is doing is what i have always tried to do and by sharing it especially from a *real* producer i think winemaking is somewhat demystified for the new winemaker...it lessens questions/doubts because when you read this type of thing you can say to yourself...aha i see what he is doing and i think that is the best type of teacher


----------



## Wade E

Very interesting read there, thanks for sharing Al!


----------



## OilnH2O

Al, my 88 year old father smiles when he watches all the measurements, records and careful racking for 6 gallons of kit wine! He tells wonderful stories of growing up in Illinois with parents from "the old country" who had a side yard of vines (what kind? "I don't remember -- _grape vines_!" he says




) How they grew and vinted their annual "barrel" of wine is much as you describe. He would be sent to the cellar each evening to "draw a pitcher" of wine the whole family shared at dinner. I think this is true "old school" and has much to be said about it.


----------



## AlFulchino

God Bless Him


----------



## gaudet

Amen to that.....


----------



## grapeman

It is always good to see how others do things.


One thing I wonder about is their fermenting in open vats and then pressing. Where do they go at that stage? I suspect that they are going into either neutral barrels or large stainless tanks. They can't be left exposed in open vats until spring or early summer unprotected. I guess they need to keep a few secrets.


----------



## AlFulchino

i agree Rich they have to go somewhere...but rather than it be a secret i think it was just a space issue for the article...all the articles on hot brands as they call them are brief...what i like is how these articles can de-mystify and de-doubt a new winemaker who doesnthave a dad or grandfather or other person nearby to look over their shoulder..here is just a snippet from #4 that also should be an eye opener to new and not so new wine makers who *worry* over their wine making. It is from Red Tail Ridge a finger lakes region wine maker....and the wine mentioned is their 2007 Estate Dry Rieseling and get this the wine is from second season, third leaf vines...planted in year one as dormant canes....no malolactic performed...and time to fermentation completion approximately three weeks..residual sugar 4%.

Picked at 21 brix and fermented w Epernet 2 yeast.....

"We let the wine ferment until it decided to stop", said Nancy Irelan who along w husband Mike Schnelle own and operate the company,'That's all there is to it. It basically made itself. The wine basically made itself. We did a little bit of fining, not much, and stabilized it and bottled it - pretty simple. It's not a real complicated wine to make."

The price on teh wine is 19.95....not bad since it is an 07 wine.


----------



## grapeman

I think some winemakers want to complicate things just so they feel more a part of the wine. If I grew the vines from nothing, maintained the vineyard, pruned, sprayed, mowed, removed weeds and so on- and then harvested the grapes, crushed and pressed them- I am sure I am part of the wine. Because of that, I don't feel it necessary to get too fancy and chance screwing things up beyond repair. 


In my opinion, whites are easier to get a nice wine from and practically make themselves. You do need to start with good ripe grapes with the proper numbers, but unlike reds they don't need tweeks of cold soaks, color extraction, fancy yeasts and additives, pressing after a week or two, oaking, malolactic fermentation, etc. etc. etc.


However a truly outstanding red is an accomplishment to be proud of. It is worth the extra work to do your best with them even if it may be a few years before you can enjoy the rewards.


----------



## AlFulchino

here is a quote from Joel Bernstein of #8 Marilyn Remark Winery: " I'm one of those believers that the wine is already made when it comes in, I can screw it up - I can't make it any better when it walks in the door, which is why i insist on working only with the top people and contract by the acre, rather than by the ton, so i can have control of what I want."


----------



## AlFulchino

page 84 in a three winemaker panel roundtable several aspects of winemaking were discussed...some notable quotes:

Oded Shakked said and the others did not disagree with him: "Cold soaking (CS) gives you longer lag phase before active fermentation starts. It (CS)doesn't harm the wine, but my experience is that whatever advantages we gain with cold soaking are shorth lived. We don't see them in the wine two years later. I believe the same thing about different yeasts. Early on we can see the diferences but three years later I can't see the difference."

Now THAT is interesting! 

Second, i wanted to mention that they felt that micro ox and oxygenation in general (during fermentation) was hugely important ...bring oxygen into the fermentation process was huge to keep the yeasties happy but also key in developing a wine so that ot could be drinkable early on.

Lastly for now...extended maceration appeared to help early on but the differences were GONE by the time the wne was ready for blending and bottling!


----------



## grapeman

Well Mr. Al Fulchino sent me a package with one of his bottles of 2008 Signature Label Wine for me to sample a few days ago. I feel honored that he sent me bottle 99 out of 192. He kept prodding me to test it, so feeling good about things today I cracked it open tonight. Sorry no pictures, bit it has a great deep bodied red color. I don't know the blend he made for it, but it had to be some of his high alcohol California grapes. The alchohol is 16+%, but believe me the flavors are not overwhelmed. This is a really young wine, but it is already really good and has tons of flavors and a nice blend of tannins and yet tastes almost semi-sweet. Great blend and melding of flavors. A bit too young for me to place too many flavors individually, but there is a bit of cherry in there and a lot of black currant flavor. Any oak in this one Al? I don't taste any.


Great job Al. You could sell this one all day long to a convention of AA attendees!


----------



## Wade E

I was sent 1 also and havent gotten around to drinking it as last week I already had a few bottle open and this week Im sick as a dog.


----------



## grapeman

Is that why you were online earlier today? Will has the flu also and stayed home from school today. I'm glad I got the flu shot- I just hope it is the flu I got the shot for!


----------



## AlFulchino

hope you feel better soon Wade...you will need all your senses functioning well when you pop the cork on your bottle. 


Rich, thank you for the kind comments...you are right, it is indeed young...but thewine is already revealing itself in terms of character as you, inpart, described...it has great mouthfeel...silky and smooth like vanilla .....I also have heard from others their comments such as notes of leather, chocolate, coffee,black cherries. ..andthe best part is that this one will age unbelievably well (based on past experience doing this) the sweetness is noticeable now and that is a good thing but as it ages the other notes overtake it. ifeel that (in my opinion) this edition is wonderfully drinkable right now even at thismodest age, that is not always the case w wines ....it can take a few years before they shine....its has already attained enough character to be considered a big beefyred for the biggest meals...a sip thru the day wine...an after dinner wine...a cigar wine..and a simple dessert wine...trust me that this is a relief after having made so many bad wines ( i seem to have a talent for that!



)


...it is still a work in progress, 
i do hope if anyone who gets a number higher than the number 99 you got wont be offended or if lower that you wont be offended...weshared a bunch that day and the bottles were just grabbed here and there 


very glad to have been in a small way part of your celebration this evening.


----------



## OilnH2O

Man, I got the shot, as did my wife. But last weekend first she, then a day later me, ended up with a 24-48 hour flu that was not fun! Hope you DID get the right shot!


----------



## grapeman

That bug went around here a month or so ago and I did get that one. Not nice at all.


----------



## grapeman

I recently got a bottle of Al's Signature Blent Red Wine. I just had to write up a bit on it.


I recently received this wonderful looking wine from Al Fulchino who asked me to try it. I must admit I was reluctant because this wine was just made in the fall of 2008. I am used to having red wines that need to age a year minimum to even be considered for drinking. The bottle of wine came with the Fulchino Label on it- a Masterpiece in it's own right. The overall package is so nice I really hated to open it, but Al asked for it. 


On popping the cork I was hit in the face with a wonderful mixture of fruitiness melded with a good dose of alcohol. This is a very full bodied wine coming it at over 16% ABV, bordering on the realm of a port. Oh yeah, I had to put my nose to the bottle. What a wonderous blend! Way too many aromas emitting from that bottle to try to sort out yet.


I poured a couple fingers out in a good big glass to let it breathe well. The color is great. A wonderful deep maroon color tells you this one is going to be all there. This isn't going to be a wimpy little Chablis or even a Pinot. Oh no, you can tell there is much more here just by the sight. Swirling the glass around gently to release its jammy goodness, I note how it clings mightily to the edges. Wonderous.


Lifting the glass to my nose I draw it near. Whoa Nelly! This is one fruity, jammy wonderful wine with enough alcohol to power the old Edsel. The fruitiness isn't going to be outdone though by that high octane. The main aroma detected by me is Black Currant, followed by Black Cherry and a good smidgen of just plain nice old grape- not foxy grape but the full deep bodied grapes of California- reminiscent of a quality raisin.


It is time. I must put this to my lips. Yes, the alcohol is there at the front, but the grapes aren't to be overshadowed. I'm instantly hit with tremendous Black Currant. Nice. Black cherries quickly follow accompanied by just a hint of licorice. This wine tastes sweet but I know it is dry- Wow. I want to savor it on the tongue all day. The flavors just don't subside. This wine has so much body I just want to chew on it. The jammy, raisinie goodness reminds me of a nice amarone. I'm not sure if I should be drinking this or cutting it with a knife and eating. 


The tannins are there in just the right amounts to balance out the perceived sweetness. This is a wonderous masterpiece of a blend which will be long sought after by all. If you are lucky enough to get one of these wines you are in for a real treat. Enjoy heartily!


----------



## AlFulchino

i have never known you to be anything but super kind Rich, thank you very much...and your review is UP on the website


----------



## Wade E

Okay, I opened my bottle today and Ill be damned if you didnt add Black Currants to this batch! My bottle says 16.3% and I do find that hard to believe as I didnt taste much alc at all in my bottle although 2 glasses did catch me a buzz!



Al, this stuff is chock full of Black Currant and extremely fruity an some may not like that but I say Yahoo to that! There is body galore in every glass and legs that just stay right at the ridge of the glass until the next sip is taken. This is a wine that just doesnt ever leave your taste buds but just gets refreshed by the next sip. Very different from any other wine I have had from store or from a wine maker and I feel privileged to have this bottle in front of me. Will you ever relinquish the blend on this?


----------



## AlFulchino

Thanks Wade...i value your opinion and your time to share thoughts on this...for two reasons...a) i know you know your way around the wine world and b) from watching you assist so many people simply out of the goodness of your heart, i know you are a good chap.
also, i am happy that you liked the wine!


----------



## BonnieJoy

Al - Just went to your website. Very impressive. The family photos are a great touch and makes one feel at home. I also read Wade &amp; Richard's wine reviews. From their desciptions, it sounds like your signature wine will be in demand when it goes on the market. Iadore BIG, fruityreds. If we can figure out how to ship to Indiana, I'll be one of your first customers.


----------



## AlFulchino

Gee, Bonnie Joy, thank you for the kind words...Rich was on the money all along when he told me that this was the friendliest wine forum around.


My wife is ansty to get us licensed...i am a one day at a time man...if it is meant to be it will come, I say.


----------



## Wade E

Thats because she knows what we now know that with a wine like that you can be raking in some doe!


----------



## gaudet

I will start this off by saying I can resist everything but temptation........

Al,

The special occasion was today. I had no better reason then I wanted to to open your bottle. I carefully opened it up with my "fancy" corkscrew. Grabbed two wine glasses and poured the wine into the glasses. I removed the cork from said fancy corkscrew and smelled the cork. Having never eaten or tasted black currant before (at least not knowingly) the smell was pretty nice and fruity. I have smelled this before. I drew in a deep breath of the bouquet from one of the glasses. It actually made me think of another wine, actually a port I recently tasted. I offered SWMBO the other glass, but she declined at the moment and asked me to save her a glass. Needless to say if she doesn't get a glass soon (tonight) I am afraid she will have to wait for Mr. Fulchino's next batch. Not being an educated wino, I will say that this is definitely a money blend my friend. If it were available to me locally I would probably start stocking up quickly. In fact, when you do start commercially I would like to be on your list of customers. If not first on the list. I poured my second glass about 20 minutes ago and I am letting it breathe a spell. Ok thats long enough........ I'll have to get back to you on this one.


----------



## AlFulchino

looking forward to the conclusion in part two


----------



## gaudet

I'm either tasting chocolatey notes or my mind is making me want to taste them. Either way I really like the way its invoking that flavor to me mind. I am on glass #3 right now Al. And to tell the truth its some powerful stuff just shy of a port itself.

Since I live too far away give yourself a great pat on the back and call the patent office cause you have a definite winner with this blend.


----------



## AlFulchino

thank you....and i agree....there is some chocolate in there....and i think it comes on after the first or second glass


----------



## gaudet

Might have just been me, but I tasted it in every glass, not initially, but it seemed to come on after a few sips. You had to see me drink it. I was in the lawn chair in the back yard, sitting among the juvenile muscadine vines. Enjoying a brisk breeze as well as the wine..... Good times.....


----------



## AlFulchino

hahaha, nice way to enjoy it...did anyone else have at least a sip?


----------



## gaudet

Wife had a sip, but is not in a drinking mood. I finished it off about an hour ago........ I miss it already. As young and and good as it was, I bet it will be awesome with a little gray hair on the bottle. I wonder what that would taste like after 1-2 years or 2-3 years of age.....


----------



## AlFulchino

well, she doesnt know what she was missing  


it ages well, God willing each time...


----------



## AlFulchino

copyright 2009 al fulchino

prototype for a new label from some pictures we took this evening


----------



## gaudet

Its a beaut............


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks...and the wine in that glass is from our FineVines and Wines forum member JeffH from CO....it was handy when i was taking pictures hahahah...the bottle s are my wine w the label turned away...the flask is from a neighbor who is a huge dealmaker at yard sales..he gave me that as a gift...the pecans will be eaten tomorrow  and the grapes and urn from my wife's household decorations....our daughter took the picture


----------



## Wade E

Looks like another winner Al!


----------



## grapeman

Another great label in the works Al. This one is another work of Art or is that Al?



You didn't waste any time getting that picture copyrighted! Now how can I "snag" it with a clear conscience?



You have some talented daughers there.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Beautiful label....will fit on everything.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Your daughters did an awesome job of capturing the ambiance of an "Old World" cellar. That new lablel makesmy mouth water with anticipation. It should be especially invitingon yourbig red wine that everyone is raving about


----------



## AlFulchino

here is something that i came across today...it was on Leon Millot vine which is extremely healthy and vigorous....this is the first time i have come across this in real life and believe i have it correctly diagnoses but i do not want to say just yet so that i do not prejudice replies..i would rather have a blind analysis



what do you think this is?




well i would show you but i get a message that says i dont have member access to add a picture ugh


----------



## gaudet

Get a photobucket account. Works great


----------



## AlFulchino

http://yfrog.com/55vinegallj


</A>


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Of all I have read I still dont have a clue, or pretend to.


----------



## AlFulchino

yep thats it!  thanks...wonder why i could not load it....


----------



## grapeman

That looks like crown gall which could have been caused by trunk damage via weedeater or the likes. The aerial rooting (or at least it looks like it)is a good indicator of the damage. The swelling midstem is an indicator. Get a stem growing below it and replace the damaged trunk. It usually lives part of a year to two years after that swelling occurs.


----------



## AlFulchino

yep thats what i diagnoses....since i already have two stems minimum on most vines i was all set on that vine ..i did have to remove two of the four very good size cordons and obviously one trunk.


oddly enough one of the remedies is to plant grass (no vines ) for a couple of years and agrobacterium vitis ceases


i am down to three rows to prune, this was the first time coming across this type of injury


from what i read the bacteria inserts some of its dna into the vine and causes it to produce chemicals that help it, the bacterium flourish and repel others....and it causes the vine's cells to get disorganized


----------



## OilnH2O

Gee... you can sure tell the pro's from the amateurs!

(I thought I'd finally seen a _real, live computer virus!)_






(not to diminish the seriousness of the problem, but I couldn't resist)


----------



## AlFulchino

thats a good one......!


----------



## AlFulchino

middle stage.....some varieties have unfurling leaves..some have very swollen buds...many are in the middle stage just like this third season vine


----------



## grapeman

It's always good to see growth happening in the vineyard! You are definitely a few days ahead of me and I am glad. I am beginning to feel the pressure to get the little vines dug up from the nursery and planted before they open too much. They are perfect right now, but will be farther along soon than I would like.


I hope you do better this year than last and don't have a repeat of Noah's Ark Adventure.


----------



## AlFulchino

....only the buds that were below the snow cover can survive


----------



## grapeman

It's strange Al. A friend of mine who had -22F this winter says his Landot are toast like you are apparently seeing. The ones down at Willsboro seem to be OK, but are late to break, like usual. but most buds survived the -20F there. 


How are the vines coming along in general? I would love a few pictures of the whole vineyard to get a general view of it. Also any pictures of the greenhouses? I love those too.


----------



## AlFulchino

its supposed to be a gray few next days...but if i can get my mind, my time, the weather and my work all in sync (fat chance hahahah) i will grap some pics...its a flat out time of year....right now my vineyard chores consist of a few days of rubbing unwanted buds off....some vines are late to bud...some starting...some showing extension and unfurling of leaves 


i should be done w that on wednesday....i did an in between the row cultivation a few days ago and intend on taking care of the in row weeds by next week....i also need to get some trellis wire up for some row extensions for 15o vines planted at the end of existing rows last year


the time for the vines being asleep is over...and it wil soon be visible for all the traffic that passes by each day.


its an in between year for me...some vines have well built trunks and cordons(some fruit will be taken on these) and others have a good trunk and one good cordon (some fruit will b taken on these)..and others as far as i am concerned have a good trunk and that is it....so i will build cordons on those this year.....i saw a few vines w vitis agribacterium and a few trunks that i would prefer to be straighter...so i may take corrective action bit by bit over subsequent years


----------



## AlFulchino

one other thing i wanted to mention for anyone who purchasesgrapes from American WineGrape in Everett Ma.....back up and running http://americanwinegrape.com/index.htm


----------



## AlFulchino

http://www.suttonag.com/BirdNetPrices.html 



Rich, i think this is the site i was trying to remember concerning bird netting....my only concern about netting will be ripening issues...i am considering cutting a roll in half and only covering the fruiting zone...and EVEN THEN i think there could be a ripening issue 






and here is a pic of a new feature i added a couple of weeks ago at the entry way


----------



## grapeman

That's a nice entry feature Al. 


The bird netting is the one that is cheaper than others out there. I think the netting is alright from experience, but not as sturdy as other 5-10 year oldused netting I have used elsewhere. Time will tell how it holds up when it starts out on the weak side (tears really easily). I don't think ripening is an issue using it. Just make sure you have summer pruned and leaf pulled before applying it. If you want smaller netting for the fruiting zone of VSP, then the side netting is the way to go.
http://www.spectrellising.com/


----------



## Tom

Hey guys. I have a question from a non vineyard owner.


If you get a ton of grapes how much finished wine can you get ?


----------



## grapeman

tepe said:


> Hey guys. I have a question from a non vineyard owner.
> 
> 
> If you get a ton of grapes how much finished wine can you get ?


Somewhere around 125-150 plus gallons of wine per ton. 12-15 pounds for white and 10-15 for reds (give or take some).


----------



## AlFulchino

and the vinifer that i bring in usually is in the 13-14 pounds to a bottle


----------



## grapeman

Is that 13-14 pounds per bottle or per gallon Al?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

BIG bottles




Entry way looks really nice!


----------



## AlFulchino

yes, sorry...per gallon
***


thanks JW


----------



## AlFulchino

a friend just emailed me this picture and asked what I thought the purpose of this trellis design woul dbe...i was told only one bit of information and that was that this trellis system was being used on a north facing slope 
here is the picture and my thoughts below:









this system would make good use of a north slope which would otherwise not be the best space for grapes......if you keep the shoot spacing wider than normal and utilize the angle of the trellis pointing as much as possible towards the general orientation of the sun you achieve a couple of things...number one is first and foremost in my view....


you will achieve a low ton/acre AND you will achieve a more even amount of sunshine hitting the leaves and fruit with a wider spaced than normal spur placement...sort of like you would get naturally on a flat/or south facing plot of land but not on this orientation.....


a second big benefit will be that the sunshine will have a chance to hit the earth between the vines more than with any other format IF you have chosen a north sloping terrain as in this picture...the trunks will also have a bit more sun IF your rows are wide enough apart ( which I would hope was done here)


i can imagine better choices of landbut IF you had your heart set on using a north slope because it is all you had...or you wanted your other land for another reason then something like this would be your BEST way to tackle getting sunshine and air INTO the canopy....and if your canopy is heavy you will find it easy enough to thin and get extra sunshine in because of the wider spaced spurs


my first thought/question was this....why did the first of the shoots go up vertically and THEN switch to the three wires on top that would be angled to shoot for the sun....then as i thought about it i saw that if you used wide spaced spurs then you had a natural filtered shade for the fruit setting below if you wanted...but if you needed more then this WAS the way to get it as you could set the fruit straight out to see the sun..even the tops of the cluster 


the problem i have w the system is that the fruit set will never have sun hit all sides of the fruit....but it is ALSO true that if your land faced south and you oriented n/s then even THAT fruit set would never have the sun fully touch the north facing fruit of a cluster


but once again...if you have your heart set on using a south facing slope...this would be a unique way to try to achieve it...and no doubt someone in an old world country with a less than desirable plot of land has undoubtedly attempted something like this


i should add this...i would have gone right to the angle above the first trellis wire...and NOT the way these folks did..i suspect they had the lowest wire on the angled portion of the trellis situated as it was for weight purposes and or ease of construction...personally i would have made all three upper wires go right for the sun and that means that the lowest of the three upper wires should have been directly over the fruiting wire...this would be difficult to support just on the ends with all that tension though BUT if i was onsite i can see a possibility of doing it the way they did in the picture....i would have to be on site though to see for myself because the reason to do it they way they did would have to be a sun issue


being the adventurous person that i am ...i would be eager to see what kind of grapes i could get out of these


----------



## AlFulchino

in case anyone is ever looking for a catch wire, irrigation wire etc, i just started applying a poly wire at approx 7 feet to handle the top growth of the shoots....i went back and forth between Dura Line and Spec Trellis's 
<A name=deltex></A>Polyester Wire i have only applied it to 16 rows thus far, but have found it to be very easy touse

http://www.spectrellising.com/wire/index.php#polyester


this was their comment on the two types available ( the second being Dura-line)


Polyester wire vs. Polyammide wire 
Due to the inherent characteristics of the material, Polyammide wire is no longer used for agricultural purposes in Europe. Polyammide wire's elongation is high compared to Polyester wire, thereby requiring retensioning after removing the load (ie grapes) from the wire. After harvest, growers using polyammide wire for trellis wires, must spend vaulable time retensioning trellis wires. Polyester wire is more elastic with less elongation, eliminating the need to retension the wire. The main uses for polyammide wire in Europe are fishtape, fishing line, and carpet for sprayer drying machines (leather dying).


----------



## grapeman

Al can you explain the fastening and tensioing better than they do after you have installed some? Thier diagrams are confusing to me. It looks like a good product and certainly easier than the wire to work with.


How are the vines doing there? A bit slow this year here with the cool spring. Give us a few pictures sometime when you get a few minutes.


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Rich...i will get some pics as soon as able....a long stretch of serious rain (6 inches in the last ten days and maybe another inch upcoming)...the vines are going gangbusters....this weekend i should finish putting up the poly wire...and then i will comb the shoots and depending on thevariety they are 8-10 inches to as much as five feet already.... 
i have not thinned the shoots just yet nor the clusters...i plan on doing that in late june early july


my current concern is just the fruit set with all this rain...i was able to get a spray in on thursday but w the rain i plan on doing another this coming thursday


there are a couple of varieties i may remove next year....because their top growth wood has proven to be borderline hardy here...they probably total 150 vines..i am looking at dechaunac as one opprortunity


i highly recommend the poly wire for ease of use...one person can handle it by themself..i just stick the spool on a dowel sitting in a six foot ladder and start walking to the end of the row.....since this wire is only a top catch wire, i am simply tying it in a knot at each end...the color is black and it blends well...the cost was reasonable..i agree that their diagram has a few holes in it, but essentially they are doing all the same techniques that one would use w metal wire....no real differences...in mymind, if you have enough posts in your row then you are fully capable of knotting the first end then going to each post and pulling taut and then going around each post once and then proceeding to the next post and knotting at the end...it is the ultimate one man job...which i like 


ps i saw pics of your vines...they dont look slow at all!


----------



## grapeman

That's a lot of rain Al. We have only had 2 inches so far this whole month- just about right with timely rains. It is just cloudy and cool all the time. Today is horribly humid and uncomfortable working. That's why I'm taking 10 right now. I'm going out now to try some poly wire out. It was from Orchard Valley Supply and I'm not sure what it is made of - 6700 foot spool. 


I'm not going to wrap around each post since I have special fasteners. I'll get some pics of it soon after I see how it goes. I will use it for catch wires so I don't care about tension.


The vines aren't growing slow, just slow bloom development. It is running at least a week later this year. Only Frontenac is blooming about 1/3 of the way so far with nothing else at my place in bloom, although Marquette would be if I left the blossoms on them (two years old). I have grapes the size of bb's on a few of the Mn 1200 in the nursery. LOL I didn't pick off all the blooms there were so many figuring they would just fall off. Looks funny seing a full size cluster on a 3 inch high vine!


----------



## AlFulchino

swtiched over to Firefox and could not log in for awhile

anyway three weeks of rain....11.5 inches...but the unfortunate part was that it kept misting in between the heavy rain...three days of sun in a month as i have seen others mention...the vines went into the scenario really clean but came out w some signs of disease here and there...i am sure i will have to remove some clusters because of it...here are a few cute things i saw while combing the vines today


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## grapeman

Looks like some grapes are doing well in spite of the rain. What kind are they? Looks like you must be starting veraison. The grapes are changing colors- into a nice shade of blue!


----------



## Wade E

Those look pretty big already!


----------



## AlFulchino

hi...no verasion just yet but many of the grapes have indeed gone past bb stage

after i comb for one more day i will hedge between the rows and prep for a spray and then start looking to dropping some excess clusters and also some that show some potential for rot from the rains


----------



## AlFulchino

foliar phylloxera....in the first year i only found it on one variety...and on one vine...i removed some leaves....in the second year it was found to be more widespread...on several varieties...one or two vines had a lot of this...maybe as much as 20-25% of that vine's leaves had it....this year it is on 4-5 varieties and getting just prolific enough that i am thinking of at least having somethin like danitol or assail.....

also experinced something i just call wilt or sudden wilt on several varieties...see attached pics...my first thought was eutypa but there is is no tell tale signs such as cupping of the leaves.....the reason that i suspect that it is winter injury is that last year (2nd leaf) we had a lot of wind in teh spring and lost of potential trucks and cordons snapped of early...then new growth had to replace it which means you lose 2-3 weeks of growing season.....and by the time mid july came and started 17 inches of rain in 31 days, i just think some trunks/cordons did not harden off enough

beause of this..i am recommending to anyone growing grapes that you consider taking an extra year developing your vines...in cases where your growing season is interrupted....this would mean first year for roots, 2nd for trunk only and 3rd year for cordon development...4th year a crop

if the weather is near perfect for that 2nd growing season then i think you can very easily train your trunk and cordon and crop the 3rd year







so you see...the same vine...right side was the very sames as the left and whatever food seemed to be stored in the vine overwinter fed its initial growth...then no more food and nutrient interchange down to and from the roots

to play it safe i have also sent pics to someone at the Univ of Virginia to see what he thinks


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino

worlds oldest wine found in a bottle and there is a picture of it on this website

http://www.winepros.org/wine101/history.htm



*

</font>**WORLD'S 
OLDEST BOTTLE of WINE*</font>*

*Unearthed 
during excavation for building a house in a vineyard near the 
town of Speyer, Germany, it was inside one of two Roman stone 
sarcophaguses that were dug up. The bottle dates from approximately 
325 A.D. and was found in 1867.</font></font>


The 
greenish-yellow glass amphora has handles formed in the shape 
of dolphins. One of several bottles discovered, it is the only 
one with the contents still preserved. </font>


The 
ancient liquid has much silty sediment. About two-thirds of 
the contents are a thicker, hazy mixture. This is most probably 
olive oil, which the Romans commonly used to "float" atop wine 
to preserve it from oxidation. Cork closures, although known 
to exist at the time, were quite uncommon. Their oil method 
of preservation was apparently effective enough to keep the 
wine from evaporation up to modern day.</font>


The 
bottle is on permanent display, along with other wine antiquities, 
at the <a href="http://www.museum.speyer.de/" target="_blank">Historisches 
Museum der Pfalz</a> (History Museum 
of the Pfalz), worth a visit 
if traveling near the area of Speyer, Germany.</font>


----------



## grapeman

Al is that a Frontenac vine or is it a Marquette? I had two Frontenacs do that last year and found a tag had slid down under the soil line. As the vine grew and the season progressed,they died just like that one is. I dug down to see what I could fing and the tag had strangled the vine and it starved to death like you say. They grew back this year and seem to be alright.


Last year the foliar phyloxxera was pretty bad on the riparia based vines at Willsboro. This year I haven't seen hardly any yet. It certainly won't hurt to keep a spray handy. 


How is the rain doing? We got another 3/4 inch rain today in about 15 minutes and a lot of lightning.


----------



## AlFulchino

.but it has occurred many vines.....its not a tag...checked...it has to be hardening off...it makes you lose a year to two because you dont see the loss until a month or two into the growing season..like we dont have enough to do right? 

i plan on skipping the spray this year..maybe next..have you ever seen a vine taken down because it cant handle the pests?

1/4 inch last night and a downpour around 4-5 pm..i have not checked the guage...but my guess is that it was an inch+..it happenned right after i finished hedging the rows


----------



## farmer

What are you using to treat foliar phylloxera? I seen it on two Frontenac vines last year. It is on four Frontenac and Frontenac Gris vines these year.


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Farmer..that is why i posted the not so glorious side of things..because people like me and you need to share our pitfalls as well 

danitol or assail are two products you can use..another begins w a 't' i just cant recall the name...thiox or thinol..something like that...but i think you better read the label on that one because it has some injurious possibilities

my friend at U of Va mentioned to me that s of right now, although a type of phyloxera does damage roots on french american hybrids there are none as of yet on the east coast....so for the time being it is just a cosmetic issue...i am not sure about Minnesota...you may wish to check w UMinn on that

so for now i am skipping the pesticide apps


----------



## grapeman

That's why I mentioned we had it bad last year. All the experts say it is just cosmetic unless it causes such massive damage that it interferes with the leave's functions. We didn't do anything with them and there is hardly any present this year. People would see it on a tour and freak out thinking it would kill the vines.


----------



## AlFulchino

if anyone takes a walk in the woods they will see it on everything...until such time as they interfere w roots i cannot see it being an issue since just hedging a vine gets rif of most of them

been seeing some jap beetles of late....but like last year too few to be concerned about..hope it stays that way

dry heat is what i seek from here on out


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I always wondered what those warts were...now I know! See them a lot out in the "wilds".


----------



## grapeman

Good luck with the dry heat! We have gotten 1.5 inches of rain since yesterday at this time. It is supposed to get a bit drier for a couple days and maybe hit 80. 66 here for a high yesterday and I don't think it will make it to that today!


----------



## AlFulchino

we ended up 1.5 overnite and just had a shower...going to the vineyard now to see what it totaled..supposed to start being nicer tomorrow thru the weekend...hope so...i am due for a spray any day now and then a cultivation between the rows


----------



## grapeman

Al Fulchino said:


> ..i am due for a spray any day now and then a cultivation between the rows


Ditto


----------



## grapeman

Al, I don't know what you use now days for spraying. I just delivered a new sprayer I made to Willsboro. It is a tractor mounted sprayed similar to the one I made for home. I was asked to make it for the project and I said yes as long as I could make some improvements to it. I put the last fittings on it last evening and fired it up. It has a 110 gallon tank with siz nozzles per side. I have them configured for heavier spray pattern at the top since the vines there are TWC. The top nozzle is on a boom extension set at 45 degrees so it sprays over the top. The main frame is 4 feet wide and the side booms adjust down to just over 4 feet up to 7 feet wide. If you are at all interested, I have plans for the boom. No skimping on this sprayer and total cost was a bit over $1000 for everything. It took about a day to weld and clean up the metal, part of a day to paint and part of a day to assemble all the pluming.


----------



## AlFulchino

sounds great...since i am scott henry and vsp., i did it a bit different...i took a 50 gallon fimco, elec pump and removed the heads they supplied and now point four heads right and four left that cover everything on each sideof teh vine row as i run down the row...and i can cap any heads that i do not wish to use depending on canopy size and time of growing season...the original sprayer was 700 and then a few bucks here and there for the modification

two iimprovements i would like to make in the future would be to make an airblast type of attachment ( maybe a fan is all i need to add) the second item i am sort of considering is to make a boom reach over the vines so that both sided get hit at once and the spray flow face the vines all at once from both sides.....but the turning radius at one end of the vineyard may prevent this

if my elec pump can handle this then fine..if not then i will have to get beefier...i have a pto driven sprayer that i could go with and build the proper booms

a good sprayer for your size vineyard and mine as well is a MUST...you just cannot back pack these numbers of vines and under current weather conditions you just have to have proper tools


----------



## grapeman

The FIMCO I started with wouldn't handle 4 nozzles each side and have anything left for agitation and a decent spray pressure. That's why I adapted it to a pto pump. The pump handles 12.3 gpm and the nozzles put out 4gpm so there is plenty of capacity for agitation. The important thing for proper penetration according to Dr. Landers is enough pressure. 30 psi just isn't enough. 60 psi moves the leaves around a bit and gives better penetration.


----------



## Wade E

Lets see a pic there buddy! Nothing better then a DIY!


----------



## AlFulchino

i have to plead with you to let me re-do it over the winter  before i take a picture ...right now its just a simple thing that i did on the fly one day when i realized i HAD TO DO SOMETHING and FAST because year three is a whole new ball game..


----------



## grapeman

Wait until year 4 Al! The canopy gets twice or more thick in the same amount of time!


----------



## AlFulchino

then i think i will use the current set up for dormant spray and initial growth and then go to the pto setup


----------



## AlFulchino

been meaning to take some pictures and had a few minutes to do so....trust me...there are some weeds....there are some trunks that are not perfect...and some cordons as well....there are improvements to be had here and there...but over all the third year leaf is holding it's own despite severe disease pressure from the weather


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## grapeman

That is looking great Al. I wish there were a few closer pictures along with those scenic shots. The grapes are forming well. How heavy of a crop load are you leaving this year? 


And I need to ask, "What is that blue color to the sky?"


Edit:
You added another one that show the vines a bit better, but I need to stand sideways to see it


----------



## AlFulchino

what? those grapes arent close enough? hahahaha 

as of right now..i have de-cropped all 2nd year vines....the 3rd year vines have whatever they have set still hanging....many of the varieties are really swelling up and some are actually starting to close...in the next two weeks i have to make a decision on what to drop and what shoots to thin...i have been letting it all hang on because we are still at the high point as far as sun intensity ( that is that bright thing that peeks out from that blue sky you were making note of)...i dont want to sunburn the grapes, but as it starts to lose intensity...late july into august then i have to make some decisions...and i figure that by that time the grapes will tell me which are going to be the healthiest...the biggest and most importantly the most likely to ripen

one thing i have been very thankful for is that i have not had to use any insecticides for the last two seasons...i will keep on knocking on wood ( my head)


----------



## AlFulchino

here is a straight up shot for you....sorry about the sideways one


----------



## Wade E

Looking good there Al, hope you can replicate that awesome wine from last year or even better top it!


----------



## AlFulchino

thank you


----------



## AlFulchino

anyone growing or tasted the grape or wine from GR7? thoughts?


----------



## grapeman

We have GR-7 at Willsboro and I have made wine from it. I planted some that are in their third leaf. I got a few grapes last year and this year figured I would have some. It will be a small crop. 


Honestly I don't really like this grape.


Pros: bears well with pretty nice clusters. Well colored grapes and wine. Cherry and berry flavors and aromas.


Cons: It is bearishly overvigorous and has leaves that look like Basswood leaves. It is hard to keep under control. Lots of shoots with a tremendous amount of summer laterals. Creates a tremendous amount of shade. It overbears easily.


It ripens well, but keeps a vegetal taste to it and has a fairly low brix level even for a hybrid. 


As a side note, it froze quite a bit at my place but not at all at Willsboro. I have it trained to VSP at home and it seems to be keeping the vigor in check, but that might be to more severe winter damage.


Willsboro Numbers 2008

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 1271pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1691 border=0 xtr>
<COLGROUP>
<COL style="WIDTH: 34pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1645" width=45>
<COL style="WIDTH: 78pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3803" width=104>
<COL style="WIDTH: 59pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2852" width=78>
<COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=2 width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 47pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2304" width=63>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 56pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2706" width=74>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 34pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1645" width=45>
<COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=55>
<COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69>
<COL style="WIDTH: 53pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2560" width=70>
<COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" span=2 width=69>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=2 width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 60pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2925" width=80>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 38pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1828" width=50>
<COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" span=3 width=55>
<COL style="WIDTH: 56pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2706" width=74>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><T><T>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 34pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" width=45 height=17 ="xl26"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 78pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=104 ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 59pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=78 ="xl25">Harv Date</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=69 ="xl25">#Clusters</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=64 ="xl25">Weight</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=64 ="xl25">#Clusters</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 47pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=63 ="xl25">Weight</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=64 ="xl25">#Clusters</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 56pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=74 ="xl25">Weight</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=64 ="xl25">Total #</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 34pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=45 ="xl28"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 41pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=55 ="xl31">#Vines</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=69 ="xl31">kilograms</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 53pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=70 ="xl31">Pounds</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=69 ="xl31">kilograms/</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=69 ="xl31">Weight/</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=64 ="xl31">Pounds/</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=64 ="xl31">Pounds/</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=80 ="xl31">kilograms/</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=64 ="xl25">Tons/A</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 161pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; mso-ignore: colspan; transparent: " width=215 colSpan=4 ="xl25">Cumulative means by Variety</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 56pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=74 ="xl31">9/24/2008 Sample</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=64 ="xl25"></TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17 ="xl29">*Panel*</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl27">*Variety*</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl27"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25">kilograms</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25">kilograms</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25">kilograms</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25">Clusters</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl28"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">Total</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">Total</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" xtr="Vine " ="xl31">Vine</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">Cluster</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">Vine</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">Cluster</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">Acre*</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl30">Tons/A</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">Brix</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">pH</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">TA</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">Berry wt</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17 ="xl26"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25">Vine 1</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25">Vine 2</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25">

</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25">Vine 3</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl28"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl32"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl32">grams</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl32"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl32"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl31">(grams) 



</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD></TR></T></T></T></TABLE>
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 1223pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1627 border=0 xtr>
<COLGROUP>
<COL style="WIDTH: 34pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1645" width=45>
<COL style="WIDTH: 78pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3803" width=104>
<COL style="WIDTH: 59pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2852" width=78>
<COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=2 width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 47pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2304" width=63>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 56pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2706" width=74>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 34pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1645" width=45>
<COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=55>
<COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" width=69>
<COL style="WIDTH: 53pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2560" width=70>
<COL style="WIDTH: 52pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2523" span=2 width=69>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=2 width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 60pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2925" width=80>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 38pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1828" width=50>
<COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" span=3 width=55>
<COL style="WIDTH: 56pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2706" width=74><T><T>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 34pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" width=45 height=17 ="xl33">3.2</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 78pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=104 ="xl34">GR7</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 59pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=78 xum="39723" ="xl27">10/2/2008</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=69 xum="xl25">142</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=64 xum="xl25">18.4</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=64 xum="xl25">74</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 47pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=63 xum="xl25">13</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=64 xum="xl25">51</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 56pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=74 xum="xl25">7.5</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=64 xum xmla="=SUM(D1,F1,H1)" ="xl25">267</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 34pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=45 ="xl30"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 41pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=55 xum xmla="=COUNT(D1,F1,H1)" ="xl25">3</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=69 xum xmla="=SUM(E1,G1,I1)" ="xl25">38.9</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 53pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=70 xum xmla="=PRODUCT(M1,2.2)" ="xl25">85.58</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=69 xum="12.966666666666667" xmla="=M1/L1" ="xl28">12.97</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 52pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=69 xum="145.69288389513108" xmla="=(M1*1000)/J1" ="xl28">145.69</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=64 xum="28.526666666666667" xmla="=N1/L1" ="xl28">28.53</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=64 xum="0.32052434456928841" xmla="=N1/J1" ="xl28">0.32</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=80 xum="7066.833333333333" xmla="=PRODUCT(545,O1)" ="xl29">7067</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right width=64 xum="7.7735166666666675" xmla="=PRODUCT(0.2725,Q1)" ="xl28">7.77</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 38pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=50 ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 41pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=55 ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 41pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=55 ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 41pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=55 ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 56pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" width=74 ="xl25"></TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17 ="xl31">3.7</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl32">GR7</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="39723" ="xl27">10/2/2008</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">73</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">9.4</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">61</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">12.4</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">80</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">15.2</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=SUM(D2,F2,H2)" ="xl25">214</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl30"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">3</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=SUM(E2,G2,I2)" ="xl25">37</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=PRODUCT(M2,2.2)" ="xl25">81.4</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="12.333333333333334" xmla="=M2/L2" ="xl28">12.33</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="172.89719626168224" xmla="=(M2*1000)/J2" ="xl28">172.90</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="27.133333333333336" xmla="=N2/L2" ="xl28">27.13</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="0.38037383177570094" xmla="=N2/J2" ="xl28">0.38</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="6721.666666666667" xmla="=PRODUCT(545,O2)" ="xl29">6722</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="7.393833333333335" xmla="=PRODUCT(0.2725,Q2)" ="xl28">7.39</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17 ="xl31">7.10</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl32">GR7</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="39723" ="xl27">10/2/2008</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">11.6</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">139</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">18.9</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">89</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">13.8</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=SUM(D3,F3,H3)" ="xl25">314</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl30"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">3</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=SUM(E3,G3,I3)" ="xl25">44.3</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=PRODUCT(M3,2.2)" ="xl25">97.46</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="14.766666666666666" xmla="=M3/L3" ="xl28">14.77</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="141.08280254777071" xmla="=(M3*1000)/J3" ="xl28">141.08</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="32.486666666666672" xmla="=N3/L3" ="xl28">32.49</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="0.31038216560509557" xmla="=N3/J3" ="xl28">0.31</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="8047.833333333333" xmla="=PRODUCT(545,O3)" ="xl29">8048</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="8.8526166666666679" xmla="=PRODUCT(0.2725,Q3)" ="xl28">8.85</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17 ="xl31">10.7</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl32">GR7</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="39723" ="xl27">10/2/2008</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">94</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">13.7</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">44</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">5.9</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">10.7</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=SUM(D4,F4,H4)" ="xl25">224</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl30"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">3</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=SUM(E4,G4,I4)" ="xl25">30.3</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=PRODUCT(M4,2.2)" ="xl25">66.66</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=M4/L4" ="xl28">10.10</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="135.26785714285714" xmla="=(M4*1000)/J4" ="xl28">135.27</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=N4/L4" ="xl28">22.22</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="0.29758928571428578" xmla="=N4/J4" ="xl28">0.30</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="5504.5" xmla="=PRODUCT(545,O4)" ="xl29">5505</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="6.0549500000000007" xmla="=PRODUCT(0.2725,Q4)" ="xl28">6.05</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17 ="xl26"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=SUM(J1,J2,J3,J4)" ="xl25">1019</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl30">Total</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=SUM(L1,L3,L2,L4)" ="xl25">12</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=SUM(M1,M3,M2,M4)" ="xl25">150.5</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum xmla="=PRODUCT(M5,2.2)" ="xl25">331.1</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="12.541666666666666" xmla="=M5/L5" ="xl28">12.54</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="147.69381746810598" xmla="=(M5*1000)/J5" ="xl28">147.69</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="27.591666666666669" xmla="=N5/L5" ="xl28">27.59</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="0.32492639842983317" xmla="=N5/J5" ="xl28">0.32</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="6835.208333333333" xmla="=PRODUCT(545,O5)" ="xl29">6835</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="7.5187291666666676" xmla="=PRODUCT(0.2725,Q5)" ="xl28">7.52</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">7.47</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">17.3</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">3.47</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">9.3</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" align=right xum="xl25">1.68</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17 ="xl26"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25">









</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl30"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl28"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl28"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl28"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl28"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8" ="xl25"></TD></TR></T></T></T></TABLE>

How is that for a quick summary Al? As you can see vine 1 of panel 3.2 which had 142 clusters was really overcropped, but it kept it's cluster size and with a weight of 18.4 kilograms (40.48 pounds) that was surprising. Winter hardiness at Willsboro was unaffected by this overcropping.


----------



## AlFulchino

well. that sure is what i was hoping for? a big thank you....i am thinking of adding a few vines next year and may even remove a couple of varieties that 2-3 years experience tell me..."what am i growing that one for!"

as far as GR7 goes....would you say that the:

*"Pros: bears well with pretty nice clusters. Well colored grapes and wine. Cherry and berry flavors and aromas."

*....is worth the cons?

i was looking at AA Vineyard's description last evening and when you read the description each one says 'i am the best pick me!" 

i am looking for 2-4 varieties for wine and 2-3 for table/jam

any recommendations?


----------



## AlFulchino

http://eskalenlab.ucr.edu/forms/PDF pubs/Assoc spore.pdf

in my search for a cause of some cordons that have shown sudden wilt..i came across the above link...it fits w what i see..but i have not yet read that it occurs in cold climate areas..so i am still hoping it is just vines not hardened off..otherwise i need a cure


----------



## grapeman

It could be worth it for you there. They should ripen well and limit the vegetal characteristics. It is intended to be a blending wine, so you can minimize that. However knowing you soil and site is very vigorous, I would be wary. Think of Foch on steroids, if that gives you an idea what I am talking about. When I comb them I do what I call a very vgorous combing- and tear the snot out of it. The leaves are about 2-3 times as big as Frontenac and I would say on par with Marquis.


I don't remember if you have St Croix or not. That could be one variety of red. Sabrevois is really pretty good, especially blended. If it will live for you, Corot Noir does very nicely in a wine and lends about the best tannins of any hybrid. Noiret is nice, but needs to be on a grafted rootstock. 


You have some nice whites growing already. ES6-16-30 contributes good body and I believe Andy grows it. I like Petite Amie for a good all around white. It has been slow to establish at Willsboro because the vines were of very poor quality tissue culture vines when we got them. I started 80 of them last year and got another 25 from Double A for my trial. They are growing more vigorously than the St. Pepin, and they are doing well.


There's a start for you.


----------



## grapeman

I will try to ask Wayne Wilcox about it on Friday when he comes to my place with Justine Vanden Heuval. I will try to print out the pdf and ask him about it. It seems if anyone on the east coast will know about it, it will be Wayne. Good guy and he really knows his stuff! I will let you know.


----------



## AlFulchino

great please let me know what he says...i am puzzled by this..i thought i had cut it all out a few weeks back but i saw two vines today showing the same symptoms....

as far as foch goes...it has shown signs of not handling our winters...and i thought it was a zone four....and by that i mean bud kill but i am also seeing this sudden wilt on it



thanks for the thoughts on varietieys..all the literature says the same things about every variety hahahah...they all are great!...


----------



## AlFulchino

Rich..i recalled after you post that i have corresponded w him once before...so i got the email address and just emailed him.


----------



## AlFulchino

another bit of info

http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/cropprot/grapeipm/decline.htm

<div id="crumbs">
B.C. Home

» Agriculture and Lands
» Pest Management
» Grape Diseases



<a name="mainContent"></a>
<hr>


<h1 id="titleBanner">Ministry of Agriculture and Lands</span></h1>



<h2 ="underline">Grape Diseases</h2>
<h2>Young Vine Decline</h2>
<ul>[*]Introduction[*]<a href="http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/cropprot/grapeipm/decline.htm#survey" target="_blank">Okanagan Survey 
Results</a>[*]
<a href="http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/cropprot/grapeipm/decline.htm#symptoms" target="_blank">
General Symptoms</a>[*]Diagnosis[*]<a href="http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/cropprot/grapeipm/decline.htm#links" target="_blank">Further Information on 
Diseases Causing Vine Decline</a>[*]References[/list]
<h2><a name="introduction"></a>Introduction</h2>


Decline of young vines may have several causes, 
including diseases, nematodes, environmental damage 
such as winter injury, and cultural factors. Often 
more than one factor or more than one disease may be 
involved.
<h2><a name="survey"></a>Okanagan Survey Results 
(2007-2008)</h2>


A recent survey conducted by Agriculture and Agri-Food 
Canada investigated decline problems in Okanagan vineyards (O'Gorman, Haag &amp; Sholberg). 
The survey confirmed the presence of several 
fungal pathogens causing vine decline symptoms. Diseases detected included:
<ul ="arrow_list">[*]Black foot disease (_Cylindrocarpon_ 
 spp.) - isolated from vines ranging from 3-15 
years of age in several vineyards. Infection was 
associated with both a gradual and a rapid 
decline of vines.[*]Esca (_Phaeomoniella chlamydospora_ and
_Phaeoacremonium aleophilum_) - detected in 
necrotic vascular tissue on young vines up to 6 
years old. Both _Phaeoacremonium_ and _
Cylindrocarpon_ were recovered from vines in 
one vineyard where over 50% of the vines showed 
decline symptoms.[*]Botryosphaeria canker (_Botryosphaeria 
parva_ and _B. dothidea_) - detected in 
vines ranging from 3-11 years of age in several 
vineyards. The vineyards where _B. parva_ 
was isolated showed severe decline problems.[*]Roesleria root rot (_Roesleria subterainia_) 
- found in several vineyards in vines that were 
also infected with _Cylindrocarpon_.[/list]


Note that black foot, esca and botryosphaeria 
canker are all new diseases that have not been 
previously diagnosed in British Columbia vineyards.
<h2><a name="symptoms"></a>General Symptoms</h2>


General symptoms of grapevine declines caused by 
fungal pathogens include delayed and stunted growth, 
short internodes, yellowing and premature loss of 
leaves, tendril dieback, trunk dieback, dead arm and 
cankers. Discolouration may be observed in the wood 
when vines are cut open. Decline may be rapid, 
causing plant death within 2-3 weeks, or slow, 
resulting in reduced vigour and yield over a period 
of years. 
<h2><a name="diagnosis"></a>Diagnosis</h2>


Vine decline symptoms can be difficult to 
diagnose accurately. B.C. grape growers interested 
in diagnosis of decline problems should contact the 
provincial plant 
diagnostic laboratory or PARC Summerland for more 
information. 

<h2><a name="s"></a>Further Information on Diseases Causing Vine Decline</h2>
<ul ="arrow_list">[*]<a href="http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/cropprot/grapeipm/cylindrocarpon.htm" target="_blank">Black foot disease (_Cylindrocarpon_ 
spp.) </a> [*]<a href="http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/cropprot/grapeipm/esca.htm" target="_blank">Esca / Young Esca (_Phaeomoniella 
and_
_Phaeoacremonium spp._)</a>[*]Botryosphaeria canker (_Botryosphaeria spp._)[*]Roesleria root rot (R_oesleria subterainia_)[*]<a href="http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/cropprot/grapeipm/rootrot.htm" target="_blank">Pythium and 
Phytophthora root rots</a>[*]Nematodes[*]Virus and
phytoplasma 
diseases may also cause general decline symptoms 
in grapevines.[/list]

<h2><a name="references"></a>References</h2>


O'Gorman, D.T., P. Haag &amp; P.L. Sholberg. 2008. New Diseases Causing 
Decline of Wine Grapes in the Okanagan Valley. Canadian Plant Disease 
Survey, in press.


----------



## grapeman

If you like the Foch wine Al, yank it out and plant Millot. I like it better. The wine is a little easier to work with and if ripened well, I think it has more pronounced flavors. Also it is a little less vigorous.


Yes they all do sound great. I guess they don't sell many if they put a cation like this in their catalog
"Wonderous Grape is the envy of the neighborhood growing 32 feet every year. The thousands of shoots are just a growing phenomenon. The typical thousand bunches of grapes typically weigh a full one ounce each! The flavor of crap is covered by it's disagreeable harshness of excess tannins. The color is so dark it will stain your teeth forever. This grape can keep the whole population of dentists in business whitening teeth for thousands of years!


You are really missing the boat if you pass on this variety. It has the added bonus of imparting a natural vinegar flavor in it's wine. Try it and you will wonder why you did!"


----------



## AlFulchino

you have a future in grape vine marketing


----------



## R Ziegler

I second the Noiret, idea.


From everything that I have read it looks very promising as a hybrid w/o the vegetable or foxy aromas. I was thinking of planting it myself, but 50% bud loss @ -14.7 degrees it wouldn't survive the -32 degree temp I had here this past winter. Unless I took it down and buried it, which I really don't want that type of work at this moment.


A side note:


I didn't realize the Noiret had to be grafted. None of the info I have read has directly stated that, besides the "It seems to loose some vigor after a few years, so you might want to graft it". I figured that would be a good thing to some extent, since it is classified as mod. vigor to vigorous. However, I don't have any experience with them, so my knowledge is limited to what is published.


Appleman would you mind elaborating on this a bit for me - either here, pm or on the wilsboro thread - since I would assume they are planted there.


----------



## grapeman

R Zeigler I am speaking from first hand experience with this variety. It has been in at the Willsboro site for 5 years and the vigor continues to decline. I vine has just plain died. The first few years it went gangbusters, but now seems to struggle. I planted it at home 3 years ago and it winter killed to the snowline this last year at -22F, so -32 would be out of the question. They have regrown some this year except for 3 out of 25 that are just plain dead.


----------



## R Ziegler

Not that I can plant it here, but for Al. What root stock would he use? 


I looked at Double A Vineyards and there site just says grafted, but doesn't give the root stock type, but under the rootstock tab it shows the 101-14 as basically there only type they sell. Besides one other, which they declare to be unfit for grage production.


It is curious why Geneva would even allow this to be sold w/o being grafted. I would think it would hurt their image when ppl plant it and it just out right dies a fewyrs later.


----------



## grapeman

They have it on 101-14 and Riparia for sure and probably on 3301. I think the slow decline is due to damage near the ground amking it susceptible to crown gall if present in the area. Patents and Liscenses are tricky things the way they are written. Once a vine variety is released, it is hard to unrelease it when a problem crops up. It is a good variety overall and many varieties need to be planted on grafted rootstocks. I will try to ask Bruce Reisch when I see him again next month about it and if he has a preference to what rootstock might do better. I could also ask Peter Cousins if I see him at the meeting. He works with disease and nematode resistance etc. in rootstocks.


----------



## AlFulchino

just and fyi and a thanks here

RZ and Rich i appreciate the discussion on varieties...

and on the fyi part i was talking w andy farmer of ne vine supply...he mentioned last evening tht they are seeing some susceptibility to corwn gall on marquette that was not previously known...just an fyi..i have not seen it on any of mine as of yet


----------



## AlFulchino

an article worth your reading time

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/15/dining/15pour.html?_r=1&amp;emc=eta1

<h1>In Spain, These Hills Are Alive (Again!)
</h1>


----------



## R Ziegler

Just in case there are those who are not as fimiliar with crown gall - check out this site. There some pretty good general info. 


http://plant-disease.ippc.orst.edu/articles.cfm?article_id=8




That was also an interesting article you found - nice find.


----------



## AlFulchino

yep a good site on the crown gall.....some of the issues w vines we can control...but when it comes to things like agrobacterium vitis.....it starts to be tough and you just have to accept the loss of vines here and there...nevertheless if you only had 10-20 vines it means a lot to spend 3-4 yrs rebuilding it....if you lose twenty vines in a year and have 1000 its not so big....but you have to be careful because the problem could grow exponentially


----------



## AlFulchino

i am at a crossroads.....



and as such wanted to hear people's thoughts....anyone's..you don't have
to have a vineyard...all you have to offer is your valued common sense



last year whatever was harvestable, i left unprotected from the
birds...i had no damage but it is only a matter of time and to be fair
i removed most of the harvest last year prior to harbest.....this year with five bird nests
already existing inside the trellis system and plenty ready to find out
just what is ready to ripen i must make a decision on nets.....naturally i do not want to put the nets on because it takes away from the beauty of the vineyard...BUT...reality is what it is



i have two choices as i currently see it



a) Vineside netting which protects just the fruiting zone 

and,


b) netting that covers the entire vine



The pro's of both are obvious, they are intended to keep birds and deer
out of the fruit....so, having written off that, we are left, i
believe, to just a couple of pros and cons... because both can likely be done w just two people...



i have about 2 miles of row length in total...and it is 4 miles if we calculate for each side.



Let's take the Vineside Netting first. I would need 4 miles worth ( in my case 21,100 linear feet.







The pro is that it should be lighter to handle...covers the fruiting zone only
and that is good because it lets more light in and leaves the rest of
the vine accessible to pruning etc....it also means i can clip any
excessive growth and keep the canopy open which is huge at that time of year of course



To me the con is simple...it has to be clipped everywhere to connect both sides



cost $1755 for the nest only ( no clips) Spec Trellis

http://www.spectrellising.com/wildlife/index.php#vineside</span>





The pro on the net that drapes over is that you throw it over and you are done...SIMPLE....we can debate whether you need bricks or something to hold it down, but i think that is not a real issue



the con is that any growth stays trapped inside the netted area and that could reduce sunlight and air flow...not a small con.



cost for the draped net $ 4730.00 for vinenet from spec trellis
http://www.spectrellising.com/wildlife/index.php#vineside</span>

OR
from BareHand
http://www.vineyardbirdnetting.com/priceorder.php

you can get their Flex netting and the cost would be about $2200








and their Bare Hand Easy Fit would be about $ 2600.00






i may be missing something here....please tell me what you think


----------



## BonnieJoy

Al -Keepingan open canopy, maintaining thepossibilty to manage the vines, not to mention additional sunlight to fully ripen the grapes seem like compleling reasons for vineside netting. Con is extra effort to install? You identified some pretty bigwins overfully draped netting.


----------



## grapeman

Al take my experience for what it is worth- not that much. For me, if I have a canopy conducive to it, the vineside is the only way to go. One person can easily install it- it REQUIRES two people at least for over the top netting. Vineside-You fasten one end, roll it off the spool on both sides. Then you take a few clips and hook to one wire so the fruit will be half way inside. Go back and fasten the second side to the first every few feet. Simple inexpensive clips work-forget the yellow ones with a bunch of hooks. Then go back and fasten the bottoms. All in all pretty easy. 


Over the top netting needs a person on either side and the net sticks to everything going on- a royal pain. Then the bottom needs closing completely or birds will get in it. Even if you miss small areas they will get in. They are impossible to get out and if you don't want them to kill themselves in the net you need to dispatch them with a bb or pellet gun for mercy sake. Like you say, once it is on, you are done with canopy management for the year. It is a royal pain to try to harvest riper areas first- it just isn't worth it.


With the Vineside netting, you can open the area you want to harvest before the rest easily and refasten easily. Canopy managment is still very manageable with the vineside netting . After harvest take the clips off and pull it into a garbage bag for easy installation next year.
Over the top netting requires a lot of effort to remove before picking and then to bag it for reinstallation next year.


All in all, any VSP vines get vineside and nothing else.


Good luck battling the birds. A nice thing about so many of my vines freezing this year is I don't need more netting this year. I should have about enough.


----------



## AlFulchino

thank you for the comments Bonnie and Rich

do you both think it is actually possible to clip enough net to keep the birds out and keep my sanity?  that is one more pro on the drape over net

Rich what type of clips do you suggest. if i use vine side?


----------



## grapeman

Last year at home I kept scor on trapped birds. 
1000' Over the top net fastened every 4 feet on the bottom- 6 dead birds- I never could find where the birds got in.


1000' side net clipped every 2-3 feet - 0 dead birds 
As I began hervesting I even tried leaving some areas less than perfectly clipped and saw no birds in the net there.


As for clips- they came from Spec Trellising along with the net

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle width="50%">




</TD>
<TD>
Net Clip
<UL>
<LI ="">Use to quickly secure bird netting 
<LI ="">Bright red for easy identification 
<LI ="">UV stabilized </LI>[/list]</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle width="50%"></TD>
<TD>
Net Clip
<UL>
<LI ="">se to quickly secure bird netting 
<LI ="">Bright red for easy identification 
<LI ="">UV stabilized </LI>[/list]</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks!


----------



## AlFulchino

<div align="center">_*GRAND NEWS!
*_</font><div align="left">_*we just returned home from our local town planning board meeting with a vote of approval for our little itty bitty winery....we are supposed to get the signed papers in the morning.

Toto we may not be in kansas anymore but, there really God Willing will be a fulchino winery!
</font></font>*_</font>


----------



## BonnieJoy

*Congratulations



*


----------



## grapeman

Well now, that is indeed good news Al! Now all you need to do is get the bonded winery license! I'm still debating at this point. A lot of ifs this year, but the vines are really looking good! As are yours. Go for it Al!


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks to both ....from what i was told by the state and the feds...it would be the local issue that would be the only real hurdle and that went very well...(keeping my fingers crossed until the morning when i am supposed to see the actual signed approval) and that the state and fed paperwork was just that...sign here and pay there...repeat...sign here and pay there etc etc etc

and i should add that there are two buildings planned....this year all i have time to build is a 300 sq ft building and then with hope a 960 one next year


----------



## gaudet

Damn and I know the owner Sweet!!!!!

Congrats Mr. and Mrs. Fulchino!!!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

not only that but you tasted the wine before it went public......hahahah..ok i have to stop now because i know there are many more hurdles to go over....lets just all hope that one day i can report here that i am licensed and open...i gratefully accept and welcome any and all prayers and good wishes


----------



## gaudet

And what a wonderful wine it was. I think it will sell itself Al.


----------



## grapeman

I wish you luck in the paperwork path Al. At least here in NY, it is a paper laden trail to say the least. The stack of state and federalforms arealmost an inch thick. Then there are the supporting forms, like the environmental impact from waste water forms, fingerprints and financial statements of everyone involved. You need maps and such detailing the building location and layout. I have spent two days on paperwork and haven't even scratched the surface yet - and that is the easier federal process..................................... It tokk me eight months to get the forms when I requested an extension persion see if they could get me the proper forms since they were so hard to find on my own. Definitely not easy in NY. I have been told the typical time here in NY is 6 to 9 months to get everything in place!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Great news and best of luck to you Al! And to think we can all say we knew him when he was just a member of our humble little forum family!


----------



## AlFulchino

thank you...apparently i will need it according to what Rich is saying....when i spoke to the state...they told me get the building up and call us two months before the bldg is ready...i took that to mean it was a two month process

and i am just runningthe race...i am not *there yet*...just jumped over the first hurdle


----------



## grapeman

I certainly don't want to discourage anyone. It really is good news. I look forward to your first vintage in the new little winery. I know the wine you made was great last year. Are you persuing a Farm Winery or a Commercial Winery?


----------



## R Ziegler

Congrats Al, from here in Minnesota.





May you be blessed and a little bit a good luck never hurts either. The next time I am out that way I will definately have to stop by.


----------



## AlFulchino

Thanks RZ....i look forward to meeting you some day and sharing some vino!

Rich...i must be honest here...what is the difference between the two winery licenses?


----------



## AlFulchino

these are not great pictures..but what they are supposed to show is the
area cleared for two buildings..only ONE of which will be built this
year if all goes well...it is the smaller one...300 sq ft...the
excavator rental for removing stumps and digging a water trench arrives
monday


----------



## rrawhide

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW - AL 


Things are looking up for you - would love to try some of your wines sometime too!!


I have 'illusions' of trying something like this also BUT just do not know. There are 3 commercial wineries in the area (within 25 miles) in a little town called Terra Bella, Ca. This is 8 miles south of Porterville on Hwy 65.


Bella La Vina has a building up, their own vines and about 8 wines for sale, does wine gift baskets and has lots of stuff to buy in their store. Also, has a wine club and does special functions in their own vineyards. Great place. Their son is starting a tasting barn too just 1/2 mile north getting their grapes from mom and dad. La Belle Winery has no grape vines but imports their grapes from Guadalupe and make great blends. Another, Deparo Vineyards, 6 miles away does internet sales and restaurant sales as well as custom labels. They have all said this is the next Paso Robles as the land prices there have gone out of sight. That's why I may be interested since I have access to lots of grapes, must or juice plus my own in 2-3 years. 


hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


So, GOOD LUCK!!!


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

hey double R...thanks..lets do a trade some day!...you live in a
beautiful area..if i was a younger dude with no attachments..that is
one of the places i would be....i think your state is just beautiful...



here is picture the land cleared for the two very small buildings
land cleared...stumps removed..ran a water line today..tomorrow is footers if the rain holds off


----------



## grapeman

I hope that isn't water all over in the picture? That would just make working there miseable as you build the building! That looks like one of those mini-excavators. They work pretty well for their size and are great for getting in the tight spots.


----------



## grapeman

Al has really been busy since yesterday. I stopped over at his place and found he had already built his little winery and even planted the grass to get rid of all the mud




.


----------



## AlFulchino

hahahha///yep that is MUD w a capital M , U and D...we had 3.5 inches of rain a few days back and that area has a lot of tractor tire ruts......it dried up some buts all a mess now that i dug a 300 foot water and elec trench...i call these the no glory days...its all the stuff not seen....today i set the four corner footers..and if that heavy rain (2-3 inches) that is predicted for this evening passes by us then i will install the four footers at the midway point on each side....then i may take a 3 day break from that and comb and trim the vineyard and get a spray in on the vines and bring the base material in on monday and tuesday...pack that down and frame up the floor area for a pour late next week

by the way...since you planted the grass you can mow it to!


----------



## grapeman

I thought just getting rid of the mud was a good job, now I need to mow the grass too? Geeze........... Maybe I need to break out the roundup!






That is actually a little building I threw together for myself if I decide on new over renewed. The building is 16 x 32 with a partition at 8 feet to make a locked storage area for the Feds. There is also an 8 foot wide covered pad at the front to use for storage and crush pad. Pole barn construction with metal roofing and siding inside and out. Overall the building is 24 x 32 feet and would cost around 10 grand. I figure I can retrofit my existing barn for less than that and that is three times as large. It also already has power, water and waste drainage.


Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## rrawhide

Hey Al 


Love your new building - I tried to make a _Fulchino Vineyards_ sign for the porch but I need more that I have to make that happen. I think that Rich will have to do that too!


Anyway, GOOD LUCK on your project and keep us up to date.


Later


rrawhide


ps: I used a Cat mini excavator over the weekend to pull some cattails out of brother-in-laws pond. They are fun fun fun little machines. With some excitement!!! - was sitting on the dam (about 10' wide) tracks facing the water grabbing cat tails and then swinging over to the side to drop on top of the dam. Built a nice little pile and then push off into a dump area. WELL, I grabbed a BIG clump of 'cats' - swung around - and went up on one track!!! Well, let me tell you, funny things go thru your mindand you pinch the tractor seat tightly!!! Then you think OK which joystick handledoes what? And you do it very slowly!! (for those who do not know - each joystick does 4 functions so you have 8 directions to sort outWHILE sitting up in the air on one track. Got it back on ground on it's two tracks without incident. BUT funny noise was coming from behind the tractor - turned around - it was my brother-in-law in hysterics. Memorable time!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

Rich..if your barn is in the right location then its a no brainer...remodel the existing place

Rrawhide......first you have that quick thought about holding onto the seat and immediately after that you try to picture how you are going to leap out of the machine if you have to.... 

ps...have your brother in law run that machine for a few minutes


----------



## rrawhide

Al


I wasn't holding on to the seat with my hands. Something about pucker - - -


and ps: it was my brother-in-laws machine. I was the newbie!!!


Still, it was fun


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

poured the floor yesterday...looks terrific today...i created a webs page to chronicle some of the progress....

http://www.fulchinovineyard.com/winery_construction.htm

it may load slow for you until i downsize the picture size in terms of bytes..i will try to do that as time permits


----------



## gaudet

Looking good Al. Hope to one day tour the Fulchino Vineyards..........

You guys should open a B&amp;B as well


----------



## fivebk

Looks like alot of hard work is well under way. Good luck in your venture. 

P.S. By the way I would like to put a face to the name Al, Which one are you in the pics

BOB


----------



## grapeman

Your website is really taking shape Al. The catalog of plants is getting very nice. You must get a bit of help with it. You do so many things you couldn't have enough time for doing everything.


It is great to see your small winery building taking shape. What is this one going to be used for, everything?


----------



## AlFulchino

Hey Mr Go- Day!...how are things? Funny you should mention that...last night i got an email asking us if we hosted weddings yet.....turns out it was from a person originally from our area wanting to come back and have their wedding in our town....

I will have to think hard on a b&amp;b....thats a REAL 24-7 job more than farming ! 

Hey Bob...that's easy! just look for the most handsome fellow in the pictures!  ...and if you cannot locate him ....well its the one wearing the white t shirt 

Thanks Rich....that part is all my wife and daughter..they deserve all the credit...i will pass that on...my role is over all theme...big picture stuff and also the winery page ......and yes this small building will start off as an everything building...and if there is any success then that will become strictly a winemaking and wine storage area and the new building will become the 'everything' building minus wine making...i got to walk on the concrete yesterday...we missed the rain...so it will have two and a half full dry days before it sees rain...hopefully the lumber is available for me to pick up today....how is your verasion siutaion?


----------



## rrawhide

morn'n Al


Sure looking good - I just knew you was the one in the 'white shirt' cause good guys wear white!!!!!!


At this rate - the building will be done by this weekend and you will be sitting on the porch enjoying a glass of your finest and contemplating your future B&amp;B.


Anyway, have fun and be safe.


later


rrawhide


----------



## grapeman

Al veraison is just barely thinking of getting going. Nothing has turned enough yet to really count. I did see a few grapes with a blue hue to them in the Millot. The Frontenac have that color to them they get before suddenly turning. I expect them to start to get seious soon. How are yours?


By the way, you can also tell Al because he is the most modest guy there! He is that big tall Italian guy commanding respect with his presence!


----------



## AlFulchino

ah..Rich you are so very deciphering hahahaha...trust me though the short guy w the sunglasses is actually a professional comedian working w some of the biggest people in LV...he can command ten times more than i

verasion has hit the marq's big time..so much so that some of the ones most far along can actually be enjoyed right now,......they will end up raisaning.....also the front's are coming on but less than half of what the marq's are at....i am not sure why this is because nothing else even close to what they or the fronts are although the f gris are getting into verasion a bit..i suspect its all gonna happen right when i have the least time to pull them all


----------



## Wade E

Looking good there Al!


----------



## BonnieJoy

Al, checked out your website. Very nice indeed. Kuddos to your wife &amp; daughter. The everything building is taking shape. Please keep posting your progress


----------



## rrawhide

Morn'n Al


Just spent the last few minutes in total enjoyment!!!!! I took the time to completely look at your website. WOW!!! Very impressive. (ps: everyone needs to check it out!!!)


You really 'got it all goin' on'!!!!!!!


Read Appleman's and Wade's comments and these should certainly entice everyone to come and try and BUY (when ready) some of your wine. They are truly words to hold on to. 


Just too bad that California is not closer to New Hampshire!!!! But, one day, I will try some of your liquid gold.


Anyway, good luck and most importantly, have fun.


best regard to you and your family.


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

http://www.fulchinovineyard.com/winery_construction.htm

just updated w three pictures of the start of the walls if anyone would like to see it

thanks Wade.

thanks Bonny..yes they deserve that credit!

Hi Rrawhide....thank you...and regards to y'all as well! I gotta pic a door out next...i was going to just use a single door but decided today that i just have to have a double door for proper function...and since i will be framing the front by thursday, i have some thinkin' to do...the trusses should be here friday


----------



## AlFulchino

verasion 2009...

when the frost hits in the previous winter you think you will never see another grape

when the first bud pops in the spring you feel ages away from a grape

when conditions for disease push you to your limit...
when the pruning seems to tough to complete...
when the weeds race to beat you even while you lay asleep.....
....you are sure you will never see another grape

and then sometime in late july or early august you see this (and then there is only one more thing to think about





yep...one more thing to think about....
and no, it is not wine, juice or jam...

the invaders....birds, bees and deer

i'll never see another grape


----------



## grapeman

Get those nets on man!


----------



## AlFulchino

time! time! time!

who has the time?


----------



## Wade E

The time is 11:25 Al!  What do bees do, I didnt know they bothered the grapes.


----------



## AlFulchino

you're right...they dont technically bother the grapes....but they do bother me ...so that counts


----------



## grapeman

Yellow jackets and hornets can suck the juice out of the grapes, but they don't seem to bother this far north. I think that is because the weather is cooling down when the grapes ripen around here. In hotter climates, the grapes ripen while it is still warm and the bees and hornets are more active.


----------



## AlFulchino

updated photos....not much going to happen for about two weeks now until i decide on and rec the roof material

http://www.fulchinovineyard.com/winery_construction.htm


----------



## grapeman

Great pictures Al. Very nice location with a view!


----------



## Waldo

I'll just ditto appleman Al
I know you have to be getting excited about this project


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks.....still filling out paperwork though....do a few pages each day

will call the bldg insp this week to look over the framing....in a couple of weeks i should be doing the roof and then the siding etc..somewhere in all this is something called a grape harvest, destemming and primary fermentation....and mum season


----------



## Wade E

Yep, looking good there.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Progressing very nice, beautiful scenery!


----------



## rrawhide

lookin good Al - fun fun fun ----------------- one more day closer to a dream fulfilled. 

By the way, what is the finished size of the building? 


Was a a winery yesterday called the Eagle Castle Winery in Paso Robles, Ca and they had a great 'door'. WOW!!!


www.eaglecastlewinery.com.


You can kinda see it from their website but it is dark wood. A pair of rectangluar doors with black iron around each edge. Then in the iron strips there were black iron squares (approx 4") which appeared to be big square nails. A great black iron ring was the door pull on each side. Very impressive.


I may try to make a couple of small doors to replace my 8 foot metal garage door on my barn. I will probably frame it with 2 x 6's, insulate it to R30, sheet it with 1/2" plus plywood and then cover with redwood
1x12's. Our house used to be redwood board on board and when we resided (with Harde board) several years ago I saved a stack of that wood. Always wondered what I would do with that. Will stain a dark redwood stain and then add black (wood) trim. Will probably cut some redwood squares 2" and beat (peen) with a hammer to distress. I will then glue on to 'appear' to be old iron square nails. 


Oh well, something to do this winter - - - - 


Good luck with your project - - -


later


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=230366343888&amp;ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

this is the style i am looking at...i have a single door just like this for my wine cellar now......mine is made by masonite and is fiberglass....the one in the pic is wood, but same style


----------



## nhdennis

Al,


Looks great, How are the grapes holding up with all this heat? 


I will have to take drive down sometime soon, as I am just a hop, skip, and a jump from you.


Did the inspector want to talk about snow load on that roof? The one here, its his biggest pet peeve


Dennis


----------



## AlFulchino

Hey Rawhide..i meant to add that the sq ft is 300 on this one

Hi Dennis...whereabouts are you? The grapes are doing well...the leaf growth has about stopped due to the heat and that is fine w me.....verasion is in full swing......i shoudl be fine w snow load....3/4 " plywood on an engineered hip roof...and hopefully the metal roof i am picking out wont be too pricey


----------



## nhdennis

Al,


without playing the who's on first comedy bit,


I am in Weare or to be more accurate....No. Weare ( North Weare)


Gota love those Nh town names.


Dennis


----------



## rrawhide

pssssssssssssssssssssssssssst - hey al


wanna buy me a door?


beautiful - - - 


me thinx u gonna have a showplace - - - lookin' good


rrawhide


----------



## BonnieJoy

That's awesome, Al. Love the roofline.


----------



## grapeman

How's it going there Al? Did you get the roofing picked out yet? And siding?


So your grapes slowed down growing in the heat? Everything here has gone beserk! I was ready to net Willsboro, but I am having to make another heavy pruning pass. We are covering Saturday- I hope! At home things have grown a lot and it have been steadily pecking away at getting them reigned in. My you vines are starting to topple the 5 foot bamboo stakes. Some of them are twice as long as the stakes, especially the Marquette and Mn1200.


----------



## AlFulchino

hi Rich......yes we did.....i have found my door and did it on ebay w a guy that accepted my offer 

as far as the roof, yes it is picked out...i am just now trying to get the best possible price...here is what it looks like 

http://www.bestbuymetals.com/metro-roman-tile.html

it is the picture in the upper right

and the siding is my next project...i will start installing the metal lathe and cement/stucco this week

the growth slowed down about 2.5 weeks ago right after i hedged...right thru today its been in the upper 90's every day...i sprayed 2.5 weeks ago...i came back from houston yesterday and am happy to report that everything is tasting great...and i got to get some readings because things are close...its been exceptionally dry ..i think two inches in the last three and a half weeks.....

lots of work....lots of beauty......just watching for the birds 

sounds like yours are just going gang busters...that is great...should be a good year

the rain was a hindrance early in the year as far as fruit set and disease pressure goes...but for grapes i cannot complain about what has occurred the last month


----------



## rrawhide

sure like your roofing choice, Al - gonna look great!!!


When is the 'open house'? and are we all invited?


good job --


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

not done yet...the outside is planned to be stucco...guess who has NEVER done stucco! 

sure, everyone here is invited


----------



## grapeman

That sure is going to be one fancy 300 square foot building! I need to go the economy route at present. Once I get a saleable product (or at least can sell it), I will add add the eye candy, but there is NO budget for that yet! Boy am I envious!


----------



## AlFulchino

dont be envious.....nothing to envy......all i am trying to do is remember that atmosphere is important.......people will *want* to sit down near the building in the same way i would want to.....i am trying to share what is a part o f me...but it is nothing that i have invented

without the building people come up to me simply because they see the vines/vineyard......there is a *look* that grapes organized on a trellis in neat rows provide...and it makes people stop to talk....to take a moment to breath and in some cases regale you w *their* stories...whether it be a trip to a vineyard in CA or in Europe.....or some story about a grandfather...or my favorite..'i have some grapes can you tell me how to..."


----------



## grapeman

Don't worry Al, I am not really envious........ Yours is just fancier at the present time. Yes it will help set the mood and that is important. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## AlFulchino

there is an old rule we always have to remember....the next generation....or another person down the road will ALWAYS have something better than me/you/us...better cars/houses/tools/tractors etc.....

i just do what i do because it makes me happy in my present situation..and hopefully things will all work out


----------



## rrawhide

Lookin' good Al - and I like your philosophy - - - - 
keep going forward and it will be fine - - - -


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

http://www.fulchinovineyard.com/winery_construction.htm

added a couple of minor pictures showing the addition of a soffit and 2 of the three coats of stucco....apparently i have to wait a couple of weeks on the stucco before applying the third coat

the doors arrive tuesday........and roof material in 2-3 weeks...then it is inside...all this in between harvest, mums, trees and shrubs...it seems somes days like it will never be done


----------



## Wade E

Looking good, just noticed that there is no windows to view the beautiful vineyard. Was this to keep costs down?


----------



## grapeman

You mentioned harvest Al. How far off are you? I'm not even close here yet, although the one vine that was mislabeled is getting pretty ripe.
Some of the ones at Willsboro have some pretty good sugar levels going. My Frontenac vary from a brix of 15 and 17 - still a long ways off but closing the distance.


Your building will be done before you know it! It's looking great and will only get better.


----------



## AlFulchino

hi Wade...nope on the cost factor...the issue was temp control, and security....whenever the second building gets built it will have windows ....i had planned on building a 1200 sq ft bldg and then found out that in our town a new law calls for any building over 1000 sq ft to have a fire suppression system......so i decided on an ultimate plan of two buildings....300 and 960 respectively


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Rich...last year i used the refractometer every day...this year i have been tasting and looking at the seeds etc.....today was the first day i used the refractometer because a friend wanted me to check his grapes.....mine were all over the place from 15 to 23...most were in the 19-21 range and with a week of sunny and dry weather in the forecast and no bird problems just yet i will hold off at least a few days to a week...(maybe more?????)


----------



## nhdennis

Al,


Building looks great so far. Seems like the plan is coming together on the 1st building. Just in time I'm sure to get stuff inside done before (gasp) snow flies


Dennis


----------



## AlFulchino

Primo Frutta or First Fruit(s), a two varietal blend coming soon....this was taken today 

also starting to see a few birds and one set of deer tracks...so each variety will be on my agenda to get picked soon...may do some more tomorrow

while the two varietals are a state secret ahem, the numbers are as follows PA 11.5% brix 22 and the SG 1.085, ten pounds were taken per vine and cluster sizes ranged between 3.0 and 4.5 ounces each...small cluster style varieties..i am in between ph meters but feel very confident about the ph and the TA are in acceptable ranges







did some straight to the press and some as a free run


----------



## AlFulchino

and i should add that the juice deeeeeelicious...what a joy...one i hope all of you experience at some point in your life


----------



## grapeman

Looking great Al. State Secret huh? 


I bet they really smell and taste delicious!


And let the fun begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AlFulchino

and yours should be soon enough....got down to the upper forties last night...so you must be having something similar

let us pray that our next variety is not a forced *ice* wine


----------



## grapeman

It was mid to upper fourties the last two nights. My brother had been to the hunting camp near Saranac Lake. He said it was 36 when they got up and about 38 inside the camp! 


I can't believe how quickly many of the vaieties are ripening- like they are trying to catch up. I can't let them be too quick, I need to free up a bunch of carboys. I now have 280 gallons of temporary barrel storage so I can make the larger batches in them and use the carboys for mini-batches. And no, I'm not making all 280 gallons full. I just need a bit of extra storage in case I need to keep juice on hand for a bit before someone arrives to pick theirs up.


----------



## BonnieJoy

ohhhhhhh yum those grapes look good


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Bonnie

Rich i am in the same boat as far as capacity.....although last years grapes are coming along fine, the flex-tanks are not freed up...so i am squirming pretty good right now


----------



## Wade E

Yep, looking good there Al!


----------



## R Ziegler

Al, 
Those grapes look tasty. As far as your state secret - you can tell me - I can keep a secret.







What size press is that? And how many pounds of grapes can you crush at one time?


I am curious, because I have to think about buying a press in the next year or so in order to space out costs of equipment.


----------



## AlFulchino

the press is a 45#'er......just cut some extra hardwood blocks to cover you on any small amounts

and i would have to vette you before telling you what the secret is....and my vetting process would be somewhat more strident than the one Obama uses


----------



## grapeman

Al, it isn't anything secret. It's just a little bit of this, a little bit of that and a little bit of the other.


----------



## AlFulchino

yep and a little bit happenstance/accident  and thats the truth! and that is the fun of it!


----------



## grapeman

Yeah, that's right........... You aren't that far from the nuclear power plant, are you? You got a new variety there!


----------



## AlFulchino

here is a forum benefit for ya!

today while working on a door install for the winery, who stops by but ND Dennis...and he came w a background in general contracting....how timely...thanks for the great help Dennis.....also shown on the left is another good friend and fellow winemaker Pete

i did not realize the picture was in such low light until redeeming it from the camera..mea culpa


----------



## AlFulchino

and here is the door w one coat of stain'


----------



## grapeman

Nice doors you got there. They are tall ones! You didn't mention the corner pillars before that I recall. Just tooooo fancy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

the columns are two extras that i had...got them on ebay...they are 'seconds' w slight defects that you would never see and they cost about half if new.....and they are only 8 ft tall....i really needed 9 ft'ers but i made them work and will probably stucco the base and top box which are finished

each door is 8 feet tall and 32 inches wide...just incase i ever need to bring something big in and the speakeasy's are functioning just in case i need to check on who wants to enter 

by the way..our own NH Dennis is a fountain of information in his own right and my friend Pete and I learned a lot about the wine distribution aspect of things..and we were very grateful to have met him today....not to mention that he brought me wine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Coming along very nicely!


----------



## nhdennis

Al, 


how did the spots sand out? Is the whole door stained or just the outside?


If you did the whole door did you put a shim between them? would hate for you to have stained them together


----------



## AlFulchino

things came out fine...i only stained the outside....just too late in the day to do more....sorry more grapes were not ready to harvest..hopefully nxt week and hopefully all of it helps you w your schooling


----------



## nhdennis

Class starts in 15 minutes. 


Next time i should ask if i need my tool belt, speed square, and trim guide or just my wine notes


Glad to have helped today. I was tasting the peaches all the way home.....i think we may need to check the % with the sugar added..... or call it Snapps.


I had a good time learning about grapes, vineyard plans, etc and somehow even managed an invite back


----------



## BonnieJoy

Love those doors. Looks like an entrance to an Italian Villa. You're gonna make a great 1st impression with you new customers. Keep posting updates, we're enjoying them.


----------



## rrawhide

Al - you sure 'got it goin' on!!! Impressive and all the hard work shows. It's gonna be done before winter sets in for sure. Will you have a year-around drive-in access to the Fulchino Tasting Room? I can see it now - a hot wine for the winter and everything else for the rest of the year.


Congratulations, Al.


Good job - you get 10 atta-boys for this one!!!


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

i know i enjoy seeing pictures so i have to return the favor....the checklist of 'have to's' versus the 'would like to's is getting similar in size..and hopefully we will have yr round wine tasting....but i will take whatever i can get for starters and for what we can handle

*have to's: *
roof and fascia
insulate
sheetrock and paint
run the elec trench
lighting
load the building w equipment and grapes
heat unit

*the would like to's and probably not happenning this calendar year:*
faux copper ceiling
third coat of stucco/exterior
stain the inside floor
landscape
interior trim
patio area
exterior landscape lighting
gravel pathway


----------



## nhdennis

AL,


Just let me know whne and What and I will make time to help out 




Dennis


----------



## AlFulchino

<div align="center">can it get any better?

<div align="center">


----------



## gaudet

Yes but it takes a longer and more patient process


----------



## BonnieJoy

Al - What variety is that grape cluster?


----------



## Goodfella

WOW Al,


That picture is sweeeeeet.


I am also interested in the variety?


----------



## AlFulchino

folks...i have answered the vine question via email

i dont want it thought that i ignored the requests...i have encountered a local farmer who displayed an act of.....i dont even know what to call it....but tried to interfere w my plans here in town and has been trying to find out various info about my venture.....i have seen this sort of thing before w other businesses that i have had...so for the time being..in an effort to get my feet on the ground as a running winery i have to hold back some info that i would normally love to share here

it is strange how some local farmers have been so very friendly to me and if asked i would help them..in fact i have offered..and then another (one) feels we are somehow a threat to them and thier centurt history and 4-500 acre operation......i have five acres in total....geesh


----------



## AlFulchino

side note 36 degrees last night


----------



## OilnH2O

Interesting side note, Al! Last night, 36* overnight here in Missoula, too! This is what the FBI calls "a clue...."


----------



## grapeman

Hey it was 36 here also! I think it is a conspiracy!


----------



## nhdennis

Yes gang, Fallis here....football, fleece, and red wine time


----------



## AlFulchino

finally getting back to the construction after three weeks w other responsibilities...about have the barrel roof tile has been installed...(bottom picture) at http://www.fulchinovineyard.com/winery_construction.htm


----------



## grapeman

Looks great Al. Hope everything is all tucked away where it is nice and warm. I wish mine were- it's getting cold! We are expecting rain and snow showers overnight. I need to put picking into hyper-drive.


----------



## BonnieJoy

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

half way down one of the trellis rows was a wasp nest....bigger than a basketball...white and black wasps...mean mean mean....up until four days ago when i noted that only a third of it remained...the rest was gone gone gone....looked for tracks but we had just had a good rain on soil that had been cultivated...so no tracks....i dont think the wind did it....gotta be a bear...there was a bear sighting two months ago, 500 feet from this very spot 

i signed up for grapes and wines...not bears


----------



## gaudet

Hey Boo Boo, lets steal that pic-a-nic basket from Ranger Al...................


----------



## AlFulchino

i am positive this is what he looks like  ...maybe BIGGER


----------



## AlFulchino

just an update before i get to the real reason for posting:

TTB says we are a go...should receive the paperwork in two weeks....we have to make a technical change on our bond otherwise we would have the paperwork in hand next week...then it will be on to filling out the state paperwork...so not bad on the TTB as it is only five weeks as of today

we also got our building inspections all done and have been given the go ahead to sheetrock and paint 

now the real reason....this may have been mentioned a bunch of times before, so i apologize if its a repeat....but in speaking w the TTB today i was reminded of the importance of NOT putting Chitosin in wine.....it is illegal in the US of A as a food item or addititive.....


----------



## grapeman

Glad the process is proceeding well for you Al. 


As far as chitosan being illegal - maybe they could cite the law to you. I can find no mention of that regulation anywhere. It is a widely used product and is even used for weigh loss. I don't use it myself, but a good share of the kits made today use the two part clariiers - which means they would all be illegal.


----------



## xanxer82

I looked chitosan up on wiki since it came with my kit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitosan


----------



## AlFulchino

i hear you both..just relaying what i was told today from TTB


----------



## AlFulchino

National Organic Program (NOP); Amendments to the National List of Allowed and
Prohibited Substances (Crops and Livestock). On December 10, 2007 (72 FR 69569),
AMS issued a final rule that amends USDA's National List of Allowed and Prohibited
Substances (National List) regulations to reflect recommendations submitted to the
Secretary of Agriculture by the National Organic Standards Board (NOSB) on August 17,
2005. Consistent with the recommendations from the NOSB, this final rule adds one
substance, along with any restrictive annotations, to two sections of the National List. This
final rule also clarifies the use and prohibition of chitosan. This rule became effective
December 11, 2007.

http://www.fpa-food.org/Upload/library/12212007142151.pdf


----------



## AlFulchino

now that site mentioned organic...i have found several sites mentioining it is also illegal w non-organic rated wines, but am looking for a solid source


----------



## grapeman

I bet there are a lot of winemakers out there unaware of this rule. Why are the rules and regulations so hard to find - yet we are all expected to abide by them?


----------



## Scott

The wasps nest was most likely torn apart by birds after the larve inside. Bluejays around here rip them up quickly. 


But your story sounds better






Good luck with your venture and the nosey neighbor.


----------



## AlFulchino

Rich...the more i read the more it backs up EXACTLY what the TTB lady told me..and by the way...she was great to work with....patient and knowledgable...i hope the state turns out as good because she was a pleasure to deal with

Hi Scott...you may be right...there have been some birds....but very little of the nest was still there....maybe they carried it off? i dont know


----------



## AlFulchino

just had this emailed to me...i think the content of this email sums up some of the mystery about chitosan

"While chitosan is OK to use as a fining agent for wines made and consumed by 
home winemakers, it is NOT currently on the list of "approved" agents / adjuncts 
by the TTB. This means, therefore, that it is not legal to use chitosan in 
wines that are made by a bonded winery for sale to the public.

Having 
said that, I find it very curious that it is not a legal substance to use - 
especially since chitosan is used by pretty much EVERY water treatment plant as 
a settling agent to help clear drinking water for the US public.

I guess 
that some overzealous government employee has marked it as "potentially 
hazardous" because chitosan is made from ground up mollusk shells, and since 
many people are allergic to shellfish, the assumption is that drinking wine that 
has been fined with chitosan will cause an allergic reaction for these folks. 
This despite the fact that the part people are allergic to is the protein from 
the flesh of the oyster, clam, scallop, etc., and the ground up sea shells has 
nothing to do with protein!

Until the TTB understands the harmless 
effects of chitosan, most wineries are substituting Isinglass (liquid or powder) 
for the chitosan."


----------



## ibglowin

OK for drinking water not OK for drinking wine ????

Gotta love the US GOV.

Doing a fine job there Brownie!


----------



## R Ziegler

sounds like the creators of Isinglass has some politian(s) in their pocket.













Just checked the website and wondering if you have any newer pictures of the interior work and painting?


Looks great!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

yes and i hear that isinglass is also made from a shellfish part...so go figure

anyway..onward as they say rolling w the punches 

i will take some pics tomorrow and already put the camera out w my keys already 

...yesterday we applied a product much like a plaster (white in color) and then ran a stone texture roller over that and did random knock downs in a short sweeping motion to create a look of an old stone finished wall.....today we applied two glazes...both in the yellow family...one darker than the other.....first was the light....it was rolled on and occasionally you will see some white poke thru because of the uneven surface....this is intended and lastly we applied the darker yellow (hint of brown) and we used a sponge roller that is very uneven in terms of its surface.....so it misses some of the white and some of the lighter yellow.....so the wall now looks aged and has obtained a depth to it...i may at some point put a clear glaze on it to protect it and give it more depth...but for now i am done

tomorrow i plan on cleaning out the winery of many construction items and bring in the winery items that i have ready ...many winery items will remain in my wine cellar for now...as will my grandfathers wine press...at some point that will be brought over there

we brought in 8 truckloads of fill a week and a half ago to support the buildings foundation thru the winter (since i raised it up to be seen from the street) and to get it slightly ready to landscape next yr

the ttb asked us to send in something today so they can issue our license , they said we were all set...so we hope we see that as fast as in two weeks or less...then on to the state and food folks

all that remains is putting on the door knobs/locks and light switch and outlet covers.....

OR, so i thought.....

i also have to provide per the ttb's request a locked wine prep area.....i had been told originally that i did not need to....but if any member of the public enters the building there has to be a physical barrier capable of being locked....bummer because i like an open feel.....bought the sheetrock and 2x4's to build a wall....then i had a thought to use these columns that were from a business we used to have...i removed them when we left.....i could use them and then use either glass behind it or maybe even a black vinyl coated chain link w the small diamond shape openings....either way it would allow the building to have an open feel

i wont get to the ceiling this yr, so i plan on just tyvek-ing the ceiling to cover the fiberglass.....

i bought a small elec convextion heater and it has been keeping the temps in the 50's and upper sixties depending on the time of day....so far


----------



## grapeman

You have been busy over there Al. It sounds like a fancy building. Sounds more like a sales room to me than a working winery........ 


I will be building a lockable storage rooom in the next couple weeks also. The basic building is there. I just need to build three walls and insulate them. One wall, the cement floor and ceiling are all in place presently. I will build this room 12 x 10 feet. Then attach a door or two- haven't decided for sure yet. They prefer no windows in that section to make entry more difficult. Gotta protect their taxable goods you know! 


I started to clean out the barn some today and will continue it as time becomes available. My local codes guy returned my call today and will let me know what he needs from me to begin paperwork at the local level. If it doesn't look too involved locally , I will submit the federal papers soon. 
Too bad we can't just make wine!


----------



## AlFulchino

i hear ya Rich......but as Hillary said over in pakistan....'we tax everything whether it moves or not" 



you have been busy as well, right now i am attempting to make this building a do it all building..the appearance advertises itself and that saves money of getting the word out via advertising...the building is an advertisement itself...its small, so the prop tax will be minimal

if i had a building on my place as you did...i also would have done a renovation....the biggestthing i have learned about the whole process including licensing is to not fear the process

some day this entire building will be dedicated to only wine making, thus no windows on this one...i dont care whether it takes 1, 2 or even 3 yrs to get the second bldg up....in fact i have been so busy the last three yrs i just want a few days where nothing is in the plans


----------



## grapeman

Al Fulchino said:


> some day this entire building will be dedicated to only wine making, thus no windows on this one...i dont care whether it takes 1, 2 or even 3 yrs to get the second bldg up....in fact i have been so busy the last three yrs i just want a few days where nothing is in the plans




I hear you there, but forget it. Those days were over when you began this journey!


----------



## AlFulchino

sorry i didnt have time for pics of some of the columns and wine equipment but the battery went dead on me ....here's two... hope it shows up ok to see


----------



## Waldo

Whats the chair fer Al ?


----------



## AlFulchino

I sit a lot





if you ever come by i will get one for you too!



because i know the boys from the south like to *set* a spell too!


----------



## Waldo

Yeah but there needs to be a Magnolia tree and a Southern Belle close by


----------



## grapeman

I hear there is a Taco Belle next to a Magnolia tree in the next town over from Al. Maybe you two could meet there and sip some of Al's World Renownded wine along with a bit of Waldo's World Famous Muskydean wine!


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Al!


----------



## AlFulchino

actually we can grow a couple of types of magnolia trees up here Waldo, but you have to provide your own southern belle!


----------



## AlFulchino

interesting reading:

http://www.snooth.com/articles/commentary/wine-101-toasty-oak-and-why-its-not-all-good/


----------



## xanxer82

Been checking out the progress of your winery on your website. Very impressive Al. Can't wait to see what's next. 
I toured Linganore winery yesterday. I was AMAZING and huge.


----------



## admiral

Here is the article in clickable form. Good article!

http://www.snooth.com/articles/commentary/wine-101-toasty-oak-and-why-its-not-all-good/


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks for the link to Linganore winery, just read the history page...VERY impressive


----------



## AlFulchino

more evidence for my deeply held beliefs about *contests* 

a very good read....

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703683804574533840282653628.html

<h1>A Hint of Hype, A Taste of Illusion
</h1><h2 ="sub">They pour, sip and, with passion and snobbery,
glorify or doom wines. But studies say the wine-rating system is badly
flawed. How the experts fare against a coin toss.</h2>
<h3 ="byline">By LEONARD MLODINOW </h3>

Acting
on an informant's tip, in June 1973, French tax inspectors barged into
the offices of the 155-year-old Cruse et Fils Frères wine shippers.
Eighteen men were eventually prosecuted by the French government,
accused, among other things, of passing off humble wines from the
Languedoc region as the noble and five-times-as-costly wine of
Bordeaux. During the trial it came out that the Bordeaux wine merchants
regularly defrauded foreigners. One vat of wine considered extremely
inferior, for example, was labeled "Salable as Beaujolais to
Americans." 
<div ="insetContent insetCol3wide - at-D"><div ="insetTree">
<div id="articleThumbnail_1" ="insettipUnit insetZoomTarget"><div ="insetZoomTarget"><div ="insettip"><div ="insettip">

<a>View Full Image</a><a>



</a>
<cite>Tia Gemmell/California State Fair</cite>
Wines are poured at the California State Fair wine competition in June 2008.
<div style="visibility: ;" id="article_1" ="insetFullBracket"><div ="insetFull"><div ="inset"><a ="inset">



</a>





It
was in this climate that in the 1970s a lawyer-turned-wine-critic named
Robert M. Parker Jr. decided to aid consumers by assigning wines a
grade on a 100-point scale. Today, critics like Mr. Parker exert
enormous influence. The medals won at the 29 major U.S. wine
competitions medals are considered so influential that wineries spend
well over $1 million each year in entry fees. According to a 2001 study
of Bordeaux wines, a one-point bump in Robert Parker's wine ratings
averages equates to a 7% increase in price, and the price difference
can be much greater at the high end. 


Given the high price of wine and the enormous number of choices, a
system in which industry experts comb through the forest of wines,
judge them, and offer consumers the meaningful shortcut of medals and
ratings makes sense. 


But what if the successive judgments of the same wine, by the same
wine expert, vary so widely that the ratings and medals on which wines
base their reputations are merely a powerful illusion? That is the
conclusion reached in two recent papers in the Journal of Wine
Economics. 


Both articles were authored by the same man, a unique blend of
winemaker, scientist and statistician. The unlikely revolutionary is a
soft-spoken fellow named Robert Hodgson, a retired professor who taught
statistics at Humboldt State University. Since 1976, Mr. Hodgson has
also been the proprietor of Fieldbrook Winery, a small operation that
puts out about 10 wines each year, selling 1,500 cases


A few years ago, Mr. Hodgson began wondering how wines, such as his
own, can win a gold medal at one competition, and "end up in the
pooper" at others. He decided to take a course in wine judging, and met
G.M "Pooch" Pucilowski, chief judge at the California State Fair wine
competition, North America's oldest and most prestigious. Mr. Hodgson
joined the Wine Competition's advisory board, and eventually "begged"
to run a controlled scientific study of the tastings, conducted in the
same manner as the real-world tastings. The board agreed, but expected
the results to be kept confidential.


There is a rich history of scientific research questioning whether
wine experts can really make the fine taste distinctions they claim.
For example, a 1996 study in the Journal of Experimental Psychology
showed that even flavor-trained professionals cannot reliably identify
more than three or four components in a mixture, although wine critics
regularly report tasting six or more. There are eight in this
description, from The Wine News, as quoted on wine.com, of a Silverado
Limited Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon 2005 that sells for more than $100 a
bottle: "Dusty, chalky scents followed by mint, plum, tobacco and
leather. Tasty cherry with smoky oak accents…" Another publication, The
Wine Advocate, describes a wine as having "promising aromas of
lavender, roasted herbs, blueberries, and black currants." What is
striking about this pair of descriptions is that, although they are
very different, they are descriptions of the same Cabernet. One taster
lists eight flavors and scents, the other four, and not one of them
coincide.
<div ="insetContent insetCol3wide - at-D"><div ="insetTree">
<div id="articleThumbnail_2" ="insettipUnit insetZoomTarget"><div ="insetZoomTarget"><div ="insettip"><div ="insettip">

<a>View Full Image</a><a>



</a>
<cite>Photo illustration by Donna Kugleman/The Wall Street Journal; Getty Images (bottle); Alamy (puddle)</cite>
A smashed red wine bottle on white background.
<div style="visibility: ;" id="article_2" ="insetFullBracket"><div ="insetFull"><div ="inset"><a ="inset">



</a>





That
wine critiques are peppered with such inconsistencies is exactly what
the laboratory experiments would lead you to expect. In fact, about 20
years ago, when a Harvard psychologist asked an ensemble of experts to
rank five wines on each of 12 characteristics—such as tannins,
sweetness, and fruitiness—the experts agreed at a level significantly
better than chance on only three of the 12. 


Psychologists have also been skeptical of wine judgments because
context and expectation influence the perception of taste. In a 1963
study at the University of California at Davis, researchers secretly
added color to a dry white wine to simulate a sauterne, sherry, rosé,
Bordeaux and burgundy, and then asked experts to rate the sweetness of
the various wines. Their sweetness judgments reflected the type of wine
they thought they were drinking. In France, a decade ago a wine
researcher named Fréderic Brochet served 57 French wine experts two
identical midrange Bordeaux wines, one in an expensive Grand Cru
bottle, the other accommodated in the bottle of a cheap table wine. The
gurus showed a significant preference for the Grand Cru bottle,
employing adjectives like "excellent" more often for the Grand Cru, and
"unbalanced," and "flat" more often for the table wine. 


Provocative as they are, such studies have been easy for wine
critics to dismiss. Some were small-scale and theoretical. Many were
performed in artificial laboratory conditions, or failed to control
important environmental factors. And none of the rigorous studies
tested the actual wine experts whose judgments you see in magazines and
marketing materials. But Mr. Hodgson's research was different. 
<div ="insetContent insetCol3wide - at-D"><div ="insetTree">
<div id="articleThumbnail_3" ="insettipUnit insetZoomTarget"><div ="insetZoomTarget"><div ="insettip"><div ="insettip">

<a>View Full Image</a><a>



</a>
<cite>Chris Wadden</cite>
<div style="visibility: ;" id="article_3" ="insetFullBracket"><div ="insetFull"><div ="inset"><a ="inset">



</a>





In
his first study, each year, for four years, Mr. Hodgson served actual
panels of California State Fair Wine Competition judges—some 70 judges
each year—about 100 wines over a two-day period. He employed the same
blind tasting process as the actual competition. In Mr. Hodgson's
study, however, every wine was presented to each judge three different
times, each time drawn from the same bottle. 


The results astonished Mr. Hodgson. The judges' wine ratings
typically varied by ±4 points on a standard ratings scale running from
80 to 100. A wine rated 91 on one tasting would often be rated an 87 or
95 on the next. Some of the judges did much worse, and only about one
in 10 regularly rated the same wine within a range of ±2 points. 


Mr. Hodgson also found that the judges whose ratings were most
consistent in any given year landed in the middle of the pack in other
years, suggesting that their consistent performance that year had
simply been due to chance. 


Mr. Hodgson said he wrote up his findings each year and asked the
board for permission to publish the results; each year, they said no.
Finally, the board relented—according to Mr. Hodgson, on a close
vote—and the study appeared in January in the Journal of Wine
Economics. 


"I'm happy we did the study," said Mr. Pucilowski, "though I'm not
exactly happy with the results. We have the best judges, but maybe we
humans are not as good as we say we are."


This September, Mr. Hodgson dropped his other bombshell. This time,
from a private newsletter called The California Grapevine, he obtained
the complete records of wine competitions, listing not only which wines
won medals, but which did not. Mr. Hodgson told me that when he started
playing with the data he "noticed that the probability that a wine
which won a gold medal in one competition would win nothing in others
was high." The medals seemed to be spread around at random, with each
wine having about a 9% chance of winning a gold medal in any given
competition. 


To test that idea, Mr. Hodgson restricted his attention to wines
entering a certain number of competitions, say five. Then he made a bar
graph of the number of wines winning 0, 1, 2, etc. gold medals in those
competitions. The graph was nearly identical to the one you'd get if
you simply made five flips of a coin weighted to land on heads with a
probability of 9%. The distribution of medals, he wrote, "mirrors what
might be expected should a gold medal be awarded by chance alone."


Mr. Hodgson's work was publicly dismissed as an absurdity by one
wine expert, and "hogwash" by another. But among wine makers, the
reaction was different. "I'm not surprised," said Bob Cabral, wine
maker at critically acclaimed Williams-Selyem Winery in Sonoma County.
In Mr. Cabral's view, wine ratings are influenced by uncontrolled
factors such as the time of day, the number of hours since the taster
last ate and the other wines in the lineup. He also says critics taste
too many wines in too short a time. As a result, he says, "I would
expect a taster's rating of the same wine to vary by at least three,
four, five points from tasting to tasting." 
<div ="insetContent insetCol3wide - at-D"><div ="insetTree">
<div id="articleThumbnail_4" ="insettipUnit insetZoomTarget"><div ="insetZoomTarget"><div ="insettip"><div ="insettip">

<a>View Full Image</a><a>



</a>
<cite>Tia Gemmell/California State Fair</cite>
Ribbons from the 2009 California State Fair wine competition.
<div style="visibility: ;" id="article_4" ="insetFullBracket"><div ="insetFull"><div ="inset"><a ="inset">



</a>





Francesco
Grande, a vintner whose family started making wine in 1827 Italy, told
me of a friend at a well-known Paso Robles winery who had conducted his
own test, sending the same wine to a wine competition under three
different labels. Two of the identical samples were rejected, he said,
"one with the comment 'undrinkable.' " The third bottle was awarded a
double gold medal. "Email Robert Parker," he suggested, "and ask him to
submit to a controlled blind tasting." 


I did email Mr. Parker, and was amazed when he responded that he,
too, did not find Mr. Hodgson's results surprising. "I generally stay
within a three-point deviation," he wrote. And though he didn't agree
to Mr. Grande's challenge, he sent me the results of a blind tasting in
which he did participate. 


The tasting was at Executive Wine Seminars in New York, and
consisted of three flights of five wines each. The participants knew
they were 2005 Bordeaux wines that Mr. Parker had previously rated for
an issue of The Wine Advocate. Though they didn't know which wine was
which, they were provided with a list of the 15 wines, with Mr.
Parker's prior ratings, according to Executive Wine Seminars' managing
partner Howard Kaplan. The wines were chosen, Mr. Kaplan says, because
they were 15 of Mr. Parker's highest-rated from that vintage.


Mr. Parker pointed out that, except in three cases, his second
rating for each wine fell "within a 2-3 point deviation" of his first.
That's less variation than Mr. Hodgson found. One possible reason: Mr.
Parker's first rating of all the wines fell between 95 and 100—not a
large spread.


One critic who recognizes that variation is an issue is Joshua
Greene, editor and publisher of Wine and Spirits, who told me, "It is
absurd for people to expect consistency in a taster's ratings. We're
not robots." In the Cruse trial, the company appealed to the idea that
even experienced tasters could err. Cruse claimed that it had bought
the cheap Languedoc believing it was the kingly Bordeaux, and that the
company's highly-trained and well-paid wine tasters had failed to
perceive that it wasn't. The French rejected that possibility, and 35
years ago this December, eight wine dealers were convicted and given
prison terms and fines totaling $8 million. 


Despite his studies, Mr. Hodgson is betting that, like the French,
American consumers won't be easily converted to the idea that wine
experts are fallible. His winery's Web site still boasts of his own
many dozens of medals. 


"Even though ratings of individual wines are meaningless, people
think they are useful," Mr. Greene says. He adds, however, that one can
look at the average ratings of a spectrum of wines from a certain
producer, region or year to identify useful trends. 


As a consumer, accepting that one taster's tobacco and leather is
another's blueberries and currants, that a 91 and a 96 rating are
interchangeable, or that a wine winning a gold medal in one competition
is likely thrown in the pooper in others presents a challenge. If you
ignore the web of medals and ratings, how do you decide where to spend
your money? 


One answer would be to do more experimenting, and to be more
price-sensitive, refusing to pay for medals and ratings points. Another
tack is to continue to rely on the medals and ratings, adopting an
approach often attributed to physicist Neils Bohr, who was said to have
had a horseshoe hanging over his office door for good luck. When asked
how a physicist could believe in such things, he said, "I am told it
works even if you don't believe in it." Or you could just shrug and
embrace the attitude of Julia Child, who, when asked what was her
favorite wine, replied "gin." 


As for me, I have always believed in the advice given by famed food
critic Waverly Root, who recommended that one simply "Drink wine every
day, at lunch and dinner, and the rest will take care of itself." 
<cite ="tagline">—Leonard Mlodinow teaches randomness at Caltech. His most recent book is "The Drunkard's Walk: How Randomness Rules Our Lives."</cite>


----------



## ibglowin

Great article Al, thanks for posting!

On a similar note here is a link to a video on how they blind taste test and review all the wines the Wine Spectator receives each year. I found it very informative and interesting to boot.

Wine Spectator Tasting Video


----------



## admiral

Interesting articles, Al and Mike. Have you read, "The Billionaire's Vinegar: The Mystery of the World's Most Expensive Wine"? It is an interesting read and gives a view of the wine world that most of us never see.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks interesting!


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks JB and Admiral....both look worth a good look, thanks again


----------



## xanxer82

This thread is like a library. So much good information!


----------



## AlFulchino

just did a pictorial update...the feds approved us...its on to the state and also label approval...and only then may we make wine

http://www.fulchinovineyard.com/winery_construction.htm</span>


----------



## grapeman

That's great Al. Here's wishing you speed with the State.


You have that place filled up already- now whn you get approved, you need to fill it up with wine.


----------



## Scott B

Great Job. Looks fantastic. Good luck with the State. I wish you all the best. Cannot wait to buy some of your wine.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Rich and Scott Happy Thanksgiving

and Scott...... I cant wait to sell you some 

i have to look into something...trading wine w you guys...i assume i will have to just make sure the state and feds get the tax....or still do some from the house for personal use....***JUST*** when i thought my home wine making mess and wine splashed all over the place was finished...i get pulled back in


----------



## ibglowin

Looks beautiful Al!

I hope someday that this building becomes where you store your empty cases of bottles next to the new HUGE tasting room and winery!

All the best to you and your family.


----------



## admiral

Al, thanks for the update. It looks wonderful. Your hard work and passion are paying off.


----------



## OilnH2O

Thanks, Al -- and a new license is a great "Thanksgiving" item as well!





You add much to this forum -- my glass of pinot with dinner this evening was raised to you, and each and every one of our friends who contribute to this great community! Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## AlFulchino

today we had a visit from the state and also a fellow from enforcement...both men were just great to us...answered many questions and also gave us advice and info that we had not thought about....in the end they said we looked like a winery, smelled like a winery and would recommend us before his board in two weeks...so its on to label approval (very time consuming because there is a lot of back and forth..and also some tax docs

so its off to the races...aromatic and bubbly 
pic below is of some must we were told to go ahead on a while back

we still have some labelling procedures to learn and go thru..and some tax stuff


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## grapeman

I'm excited for you Al! That's funny that they thought it smelled like a winery when you can't make the stuff yet! LOL It's a good thing they had told you to go ahead a while back. Great job on all the hard work.


----------



## admiral

Another step along the way. Congratulations! A wine maker's patience comes in handy when dealing with our government.


----------



## AlFulchino

these two men from the state were just as friendly and helpful as could be...i felt as though i was a good customer in a store by the way they treated me...and i have to say that the TTB thus far has also been great

the smell they noted was from the fifty pound bags of oak and also the wine press was nearby...so that is where the aroma came from


----------



## ibglowin

They smell $$$!


----------



## AlFulchino

just bought one of these for a friend

https://www.vinturi.com/index.html



<a href="https://www.vinturi.com/products/vinturi.html" target="_blank">VINTURI RED WINE AERATOR
</a>
Wine needs to breathe. Vinturi delivers perfect aeration in the time it takes to pour a glass. The original wine aerator.

anyone here have any thoughts on these?


----------



## Dean

Al, it works, and does what it does well. It's sort of the equivalent of decanting for an hour or two. Some of my sommelier friends do things to wine in restaurants that would make people here cringe! If the wine is a very heavy italian wine that should have been decanted 3 to 4 hours, the bottle gets its cork pulled out at the table to show the customer. They get a quick taste, then it goes to the sommelier station where it gets put in the microwave for 30 seconds, then put in a blender for about 5 to 10 seconds, and finally in the decanter and brought back to the table.


----------



## AlFulchino

Dean..i am STILL laughing! Wow...talk about putting a wine thru its paces..my goodness!

Thanks for the report on the Vinturi...this is a gift for my friend Pete, that helps me w the vineyard. He will greatly enjoy.


----------



## Goodfella

Well Dean.... You were right about making us cringe!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

next time i am at a table and a sommelier says i'll be right back'

i will say...."leave the bottle'


----------



## Dean

Try some of those tricks at home. You will seriously be surprised at how they open up a tight wine. I know it sounds extreme, but it actually works too!


----------



## AlFulchino

has anyone ever seen this......i must have learned something like this back in physics...but i don't seem to recall it....starting to wonder if my winery is in some weird vortex like they have in some parts of the world where gravity is altered

i have two 150+ liter primaries of signature blend fermenting from juice i held over from earlier in the year ( a few months ago)....

when i place my hydrometer in the center or in any part of the fermenter tub that is away from the edge of the primary, the hydrometer starts 'travelling' to the outside

now probably this has always occurred and i am just noting it because i am leaving it in longer to get temperature readings

my best guess is that the bubbling action is doing it...but when i place it in the center, then i assumed pressure would be equal on all sides and it would sit still

any physicists here?


----------



## Brewgrrrl

That is especially interesting, since the lowest point of the liquid would actually be the center. Hmmm.


----------



## AlFulchino

what do you mean 'lowest point of the liquid'?


----------



## admiral

I suppose it means that any liquid in a container assumes a concave surface as the sides of the container cause the edges of the liquid to rise (I guess from adhesion). Think about when you read your hydrometer in a hydrometer tube... you want your hydrometer in the center at the lowest point to take the reading.


----------



## AlFulchino

wait a minute... 

the surface is maybe 36 inches across on each tub....your saying that the center is lower than the rest of the surface? 

i can understand some of the liquid *climbing* right at the wall...but i cant see a difference in the ht across the rest of the surface...that would confound laws of physics that i do understand....also *if* the center *was* lower then the hydrometer should float to a lower place...wouldn't it?

this is all funny....watching the hydrometer literally travel across the tub


----------



## NEBama

Uknown phenomenom


----------



## AlFulchino

and by the way..i am not drunk


----------



## admiral

Al, I think the answer is in here... somewhere.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface_tension


----------



## Dean

It will be lower in the center by about 1 to 2mm due to the meniscus action of liquids in a vessel (suface tension). The moving to the sides effect is not that strange, and this will happen with large volumes of liquid.

You think you are stationary as well as the liquid. However, you are not. You and the liquid are actually moving in a circular motion around the earths axis at an average speed of 29.783 km/s or 107218 km/h. When coupled with the earth's magnetic fields, all liquids get a bit of swirling effect. This effect gets way more pronounced and visual when draining out of vessel (look at a toilet).

Due to the liquid rotating, you are seeing a centrifugal force effect on the hydrometer.


----------



## AlFulchino

Great....fascinating.....and that has me at some other sites along the same theme

my first new thoughts based on reading is that compression of the liquid molecules is greater at the center of the surface, while liquid at the walls is less compressed....then i wondered about the almost invisible vapor just above the surface pushing out in all directions......i just submitted the same query to

http://www.allexperts.com/cl2/566/science/Physics/


----------



## Scott

kinda the same as to why the hydrometer always stops spinning with the numbers away from you.


----------



## grapeman

Somebody has too much time on his hands if he sits around thinking about this stuff! LOL Better get busy with something Al. You must have something to do there even in this cold weather. If not, come on over and I can find a few things for you to do.


----------



## AlFulchino

"kinda the same as to why the hydrometer always stops spinning with the numbers away from you.



"

damn if that isn't the straightest truth  

****

Rich, you mean you dont sit and stare at our must all day long..just to make sure all is well?


----------



## admiral

Scott said:


> kinda the same as to why the hydrometer always stops spinning with the numbers away from you.



I thought that only happened to me!!


----------



## ibglowin

Happens (almost) every time!


----------



## Waldo

Shaping upto be a veryyyyyyyy longggggg winter it seems


----------



## AlFulchino

i knew you would chime in Waldo, but remember this...if you and your sleigh make a mistake and land in some water instead of a roof top, then whatever this physics principle is, it will move you over to land  assuming of course you outfitted the sleigh w some form of pontoon


----------



## AlFulchino

well here is the physicist answer.....not quite what i had hoped

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><th>Expert: </th><td>Expert</td></tr>
<tr><th>Subject: </th><td>What is the underlying 'force'</td></tr>
<tr><th>Question: </th><td>Hello,
I am greatly please to see a website such as this. I am a wine maker
and today noted that my hydrometer when placed into my fermenting must
would "travel" from the center area of the 150 liter open top tub and
move towards the fermenting tub walls. I am using larger diameter tubs
than i used to and i am leaving the hydrometer in longer to get true
must temperatures and this explains why I had not seen this phenomenon
before. Is this a molecule compression difference between the center
and of the wine molecules at the walls? Why wouldnt the hydrometer stay
in the 'perfect' center if placed there? 

Thank you - AL</td></tr>
<tr ="answer"><th>Answer: </th><td>Please
forgive my delay in responding -- it's the only way I can think of, to
ensure I am not assisting with academic work, of which homework is just
a small part. Also, as I can not determine the veracity of what people
post, I can not know whether or not a question involves academic work.

Anyway, despite checking out

www.grapestompers.com/articles/hydrometer_use.htm</span>

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/hydrom.asp

I
am unable to determine why your hydrometer would drift to the side,
particularly since you are using a larger tub. PERHAPS there is a
density or temperature difference between the center and sides, one
that did not appear before in your smaller vats -- but a difference so
large as to move a hydrometer would not last long in a liquid. The
surface tension "bubble" at the top of a fluid that MIGHT cause
something to drift to the side

http://tinyurl.com/WarpedFluidPic

would not be a significant factor in this large a container.

When
I first glanced at this question, I thought it would be easy to
explain. I was wrong -- I just don't know enough about the situation to
make an intelligent guess on what's happening. Sorry.</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## admiral

OK! We are left with "wine is magical in more ways than one." That was a good execise, Al. Merry Christmas!


----------



## AlFulchino

Thanks Admiral.

And this is my Merry Christmas to everyone here....it has been enjoyable. I hope blessings find you all in one way or another during the upcoming year.


----------



## xanxer82

Merry Christmas Al. Always glad to see additions to this thread and your website. The winery is amazing! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## AlFulchino

I wish i had been forced to not edit so many of the posts..i removed a lot of info because of a few locals here.....maybe as soon as i am more than just a few yrs ahead of them i can share more

*****

anyway i am here to report that the Vinturi Essential Wine Aerator http://vinturi.com/</span>

*is the REAL DEAL*

i was given a white wine and also a red wine Vinturi this evening from my son...we took a 2008 Old Vine Zin of mine and it went from 0-60 inside of milliseconds

bouquet and flavor popped right out...this will be a staple IN my winery

i HIGHLY recommend it for personal or professional use....it IS something that works...it is not a gimmick


----------



## admiral

Merry Christmas, Al. Do you see any difference between the white and the red Vinturi? I have a rose' and I agree, it works great. 

OK, this may well get off into another discussion but... How will you ever be more than "just a few years ahead" of the locals? Isn't their time increasing at the same rate as yours? I am sure the answer has to do with the space time continuum but, this inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## grapeman

The way I and others in my location look at it is that we are all in this boat together. Larger boats are safer than smaller boats, but there can be rough seas for both. You will always get others that want to glean information to help their cause. Locally, the more growers we get that learn to do a proper job, the better off I feel we will all be. I am always afraid that if there are too many inexperienced growers that they will produce inferior grapes and thus more apt to make BAD wine. I don't want the region to be known for it's BAD wine- rather great wine. I share information, just keep some things to myself as I am sure Al does.


----------



## Brewgrrrl

Sorry this is a delayed response (I was swept away in the holiday hustle around here). Yes, the lowest point of the liquid is the center - you can actually see how the surface of a liquid is concave if you put some water in a clear glass measuring cup and then look at the surface sideways (with your eyes level with the top of the liquid). In the case of the hydrometer, maybe whatever forces that cause the liquid closer to the sides to rise higher are the same ones that are pushing the hydrometer out from the center. I don't think it's about surface tension so much as gravity's affect on liquid and the distribution of pressure within the wine.


----------



## AlFulchino

ok...i was going to answer admiral and appleman first...but now just read brewgrrrl's reply

i gotta think about that....the hydrometer would be going up hill based on what you said...however if their is a downward force pushing the center out and up then that same force would apply to pushing the hydrometer....gotta think more on that one...thanks for your thoughts on it

*****

Rich and Admiral....first to the issue of sharing* and then to the Vinturi

Admiral says: "OK, this may well get off into another discussion but... How will you
ever be more than "just a few years ahead" of the locals? Isn't their
time increasing at the same rate as yours? I am sure the answer has to
do with the space time continuum but, this inquiring mind wants to know"

*al - great point and Rich says: "The way I and others in my location look at it is that we are all in
this boat together. Larger boats are safer than smaller boats, but
there can be rough seas for both. You will always get others that want
to glean information to help their cause. Locally, the more growers we
get that learn to do a proper job, the better off I feel we will all
be. I am always afraid that if there are too many inexperienced growers
that they will produce inferior grapes and thus more apt to make BAD
wine. I don't want the region to be known for it's BAD wine- rather
great wine. I share information, just keep some things to myself as I
am sure Al does."

*al - I agree Rich that it is good to help each other....but you have to assume for that to be true that the other guy has the same heart as you do...in my PARTICULAR case, something happenned about ten yrs ago...and i never would have known it was THAT important until this past yr....my wife used to have a gift store in a nearby city mall location in which she sold various items...one of which was a line of well known hand creams....she had to licensed to sell this product...well about seven miles away, here in our home town...a certain farming entity went to the licensor and tried to have her license pulled....on what grounds you might ask? the argument was a simple one.....a tight business relationship w the licensor....needless to say, we had no problem selling the line and forgot all about it....until 2 last year.....this same farming group started popping in to my location....talking to me, trying to find things out...scanning the property but never looking me in the eye....and also when a local town onw land was offered to me to place a vineyard on after ALL the traditional farmers for TWO YEARS had been offered the same land...all refused....so the town came to me...we were ready to sign a lease...then guess who stepped in....thsi very same farming family....guess what...out of a 200 acre parcel they want the same 10 percent i had chosen.....suprised? not anymore

You see Rich...a rising tide lifts all ships as Reagan said....but Rich we are not all in the same boat together...we are in the same OCEAN together...and some would rather sink you than lend a hand

So as a small time farmer and producer...i must recognize that a few years of being the ONLY vineyard here....and the ONLY wine producer...has its advantages against certain forces....it gives me a chance to establish what in the end counts most...the ability to successfuly sell and establish a customer base...to paythe bills

if Johnny homeowner comes in and wants to grow grapes...i assist...if they want to talk wine..i talk.....but i must be mindful that some people around us are not interested in anything but their place in the world and i am reminded of an italian proverb

_'bevande a vino'...</font>.</font></font>and 
</font>

'fidarsi e bene, non fidarsi è meglio'</font>_</font>


_together this means

'drink some wine' </font>and 'above all, trust only yourself, 
no one else!'</font>_</font>

</font>trust yourself in your ability to decipher who is a friend and who is not and hold back what you need

Admiral, i have not yet used the Vinturi on a white...but we did a family taste test on my harvest, last evening....and i think we will now revisist the whites and see what it does...i will say this...we have a red that was sellable right now after only aging for 3 mos....i am not sure how that happenned..i have to review the notes and see whats going on there or what factors i may have missed....but IF this wine stays this way, then its a true winner.


----------



## admiral

Al, thanks for the update. It is a shame to not only struggle against the forces of nature, and insects, and deer, and assorted fungi that you must also struggle with your fellow man. 

Do the white and red venturis look any different, or could they be used interchangeably?


----------



## AlFulchino

on the insigificant side one for the red has black trim and the white wine one has white trim....but what is more significant is what i suspected beforehand....a different amount of airflow is invloved....to the naked eye it is easy to see that the air flow openings in the glass are bigger on the white version versus the red version.....so apparently the science says that air needs to get the white wine into the wine in more abundance early on

this is not to say that using a white wine or a red wine could not be used interchangeably to try to achieve some success in both cases

ps..history is filled with copious amounts of stories of one mans struggle against another....


----------



## AlFulchino

website worth checking out if your planning a vineyard..or if you already have one

http://arcserver2.iagt.org/vll/learnmore.aspx#tempeffects


----------



## AlFulchino

thought some here might like to see these...we submitted yesterday to
the TTB for approval, based on our best grasp of the wording of the
many laws in terms of label approval....i figure whatever we may be
wrong on will be told to us and we will make adjustments



you have to submit a label for each part of the bottle for separate
approval..ie front label, back label, cork writing, collar writing etc


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice labels Al, Best of luck to you in the New Year!


----------



## Scott B

Looks Great!




Good luck with the approval.


----------



## grapeman

Good luck with them Al. They look good from what I can see on this computer. The monitor is going bad on this one and things are a bit blurry. I will check them out on a different monitor later. 


So it looks like you are going the fancy route with the labels.


----------



## vcasey

I love the labels! 
Appleman are you sure your eyes aren't blurry from toasting every hour last night!


----------



## grapeman

Oh I am sure. This was an old 15 inch SVGA monitor and has gotten very blurry. I was playing games on it for a while this evening so I have been checking in on it. The labels are small on it and are just too blurry to see for me on this monitor. I will need to open up the 1900x1400 17 inch laptop in the morning or else the 24 inch flat panel monitor.


----------



## admiral

Beautiful labels, Al. Very enticing description of the wines on the back labels.


----------



## ibglowin

Congratulations!

Great job Al!


----------



## rrawhide

good good luck Al - 
2010 looks to be good going for you - - - 

rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks everyone...the design was all done in house.....and i do mean in house...as in the kitchen and living room 

we put an abv number on there but was unclear if we should have left the number off of he label for now.....i am sure they will point out any errors and we will go from there


----------



## Goodfella

Al.... That is very nice!!!


Great labels


----------



## nhdennis

looking good...now then who is your guy to hump the cases to each store...... and stock the shelves....


----------



## AlFulchino

hahahaha...Hi Dennis....umm that would be you!....

of course i have to ramp up enough for it to be worth your while....


----------



## nhdennis

all in good time..... but will sure be fun drinking the profits


----------



## AlFulchino

well my search for a pump/filter is over...purchased this beauty from George the other day...only four days later it arrives...reading the directions right now...and i have always been one that strongly dislikes reading directions...attached is a picture...anyone using something like this...and my first thought is that there is a reason a drip tray is sold as an accessory....how serious is the drip issue on the Buon Vino Super jet Wine Filter? the directions say only a small amount will occur but the tray needs t be there....


----------



## AlFulchino

just got my answer...spoke w Joseph at FWV.....normal filtering will not have significant drips.....but since i was also thinking of racking w it then anyone thinking of this machine will want to know what i learned...if you just use it to rackyou will get significant dripping...so to rack only disconnect the little hose that goes from pump to filter plates...install the racking hose that is provided...go straight from tank to pump to racking vessel...skip the filter area....this will probably speed things up as well...when i know the answer i will report on what the gpm for racking is...the filtering gpm is a bit over 1gpm


----------



## Scott

Al I just checked out your web site, very nice and best of luck to ya. Even noticed you have a celebrity guest review from a Mr. Wade.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks...lots of input helped...and another celebrity is mr appleman


----------



## admiral

Two palates of distinction! Way to go, Al.


----------



## AlFulchino

i have been tight on that wine, but as i ramp up yr by yr maybe i can shoot some around to others...legally and taxes of course


----------



## grapeman

Let me know how the little plate filter works out Al. I will likely add a bit bigger one in another year for bulk filtering and go from there. I hope you are able to closely replicate that wine Al. It was great. Scott probably didn't recognize the real name you had for the Appleman (hint, it is Richard L).


----------



## AlFulchino

i will let you know Rich...i plan on starting to use the Buon Vino tommorrow and sunday

as far as repeating a wine...that is always the challenge...to keep keeping on to what is expected


----------



## Scott

appleman said:


> Let me know how the little plate filter works out Al. I will likely add a bit bigger one in another year for bulk filtering and go from there. I hope you are able to closely replicate that wine Al. It was great. Scott probably didn't recognize the real name you had for the Appleman (hint, it is Richard L).










You are right A-Man just knewof youralias


----------



## grapeman

Al Fulchino said:


> i will let you know Rich...i plan on starting to use the Buon Vino tommorrow and sunday
> 
> as far as repeating a wine...that is always the challenge...to keep keeping on to what is expected




So how did it work out Al? Did it work without leaking or did you bypass the filter plate? 


Repeating wines is definitely difficult, because you never get the same products to begin with. The must is never the same two times in a row because of different growing conditions, sources, etc. That's where experience blending helps as well as a lot of luck.


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Rich......well the bypass worked just fine...if anyone uses this system and uses oak chips MAKE SURE you buy the pre-filter......i did but naturally being the way i am, i did not use the pre-filter on the first racking...and wanting to get every last drop i sucked in some oak....so on the second racking i used the prefilter

anyways...the prime is perfect...no issues at all..and that was always what i liked about Buon Vino products

i was told to expect a tad over 1 gallon per minute on filtering...when i by passed i got 1.5 gallons per minute

slow?

yes

i had hoped for 3

but upside is that it is very, very, very gentle andthat means a lot to me
secondly, the slower rate means that when topping off a barrel, tank or carboy you are not going to get the end splash that one invariably gets

easy to clean....stable machine...easy to lift and move..i expect to move a lot wine with it over the years as well as filter
****

As to repeating vintages.....yep you said it very well....and i do not take luck for granted


----------



## grapeman

So in the end it is like a Surflo would be, without the filter, only maybe slower. Gives me all the more reason to experiment with mine. I just wish I had one with the direct AC hookup. I will have to try it with the battery just to see how it works and then later maybe if I decide to go that route, I would get one of the AC ones. I had this pump I have as a secondary pump for my sprayer, but never used it at all and never mounted because I went the larger pump on PTO route.


If the pump works alright to transfer, I may try force filtering like the Buono Vino setup, using a water cartridge filter setup. Eventually I will go the larger plate filter route.


----------



## AlFulchino

i forgot to mention that this is not a three prong push in and pull out thingy...it actually has an on/off switch

very important when you find yourself in one of the many holy sh*t moments any winemaker can attest to


----------



## grapeman

I agree about the switch Al. I made sure when I rigged up the crusher destemmer with a motor, that I got a model motor with an on/off switch, not just a plugin.


----------



## AlFulchino

read this

http://www.winenet.c...els_DW-MK03.pdf


----------



## AlFulchino

anyone ever seen these tools for cluster removal...i have not and am suprised by that...would like to know where to buy

</span>


----------



## grapeman

Here ya go Al- OVS - Orchard Valley Supply
http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=162&amp;idcategory=82


javascript:;


----------



## AlFulchino

gee, thanks...never saw that before


----------



## AlFulchino

a great afternoon was had my yours truly thanks to this forum's NH Dennis who works for a wine distributor...at his courtesy i was able to join him in a wine and food pairing seminar put on by his company w author Kevin Zraly author of the largest selling wine book in the world Windows on the World Complete Wine Course

thank you Dennis...it was outstanding...i should have brought a camera!


----------



## grapeman

Well a Curse on you AL! No Camera! Blasphemy!!!!!!


Glad you had a great time there.


----------



## AlFulchino

and to top it off he gave me a bottle of his 2009 ANYWEARE Chardonnay


----------



## nhdennis

Al,


Glad you had a great time. I ddint realize how much salt can change a taste of wine...


Next up is the winter Wine Spectacular on Thursday.......Just showing a tad over 300 wines from our portfolios ( my job is to make sure its the right juice, the right vintage, on the right tables, etc....)


The 1st Vintage of NoWeare Winery (its spelled correctly) came out nicely.... I think, but could use a bit more oak and aging.


Again, thanks for the other package.....hopefully they will be in use in the next month with those pails of Chilian must.


----------



## AlFulchino

labels approved!
labels approved!
labels approved!

gonna taste test tomorrow one batch and see if i cant bottle some soon


----------



## ibglowin

Bellissimo!
Bellissimo!
Bellissimo!


----------



## AlFulchino

si....grazie
si....grazie
si....grazie!!!!

sending them off to the printer right now......the TTB has been VERY friendly and accomodating!


----------



## vcasey

Another step closer - very cool!


----------



## fivebk

Did you have any doubt!! labels that good don't get sent back. One more step out of the way to becoming commercial. 

BOB


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## grapeman

Which one/s are you hoping to bottle soon Al? You sure can rush them out the door. It seems like just a couple months ago you pitched the yeast!


----------



## Wade E

Awesome, hopefully youll be in business late spring or summer so I can take the ride up there and join in all the reindeer games!


----------



## AlFulchino

Bob...there are so many little things they want...this in that place and something else in the next...i even had one label declined when another was approved....its all about tweaks to the label and getting an understanding of what they mean ....some is subject to interpretation..so you do the best you can and hope..some come back as rejected and they list the 4 or 5 items that need adjustment...and we struggled at first but soon we realized that we could call in and speak w someone..they were not unapproachable like we feared...to the contrary...and w that we knocked off items

Rich, one thing to look for is to not wait for the auto emails...go on to the COLA online system and see the updated status especially when making adjustments

I still have some wines cold stabilizing...so hopefully more will come online in the spring

*************

essentially we are now commercial....its only to now bottle the wines and slap on a cork and labels, put up the sign...and pray for that first sale

i should have about 25-29 cases to go now


----------



## grapeman

Good luck with it all!


----------



## AlFulchino

now all i have to do is learn how to sell wine


----------



## ibglowin

Bellissimo!


----------



## grapeman

Well Al, you stick a sign out there by the road and say OPEN! Once word gets out, you will wish you had more. Great looking package.


----------



## robie

Good for you! Your hard work and perseverance are paying off. 
Nice labels (wine rack), too.


----------



## rrawhide

nice rack, Al!!

Good luck and have fun - wow you even have custom printed corks. Impressive. Who did your corks for you and what kind are they? Did you buy a bag of 1000 or more?

I bet that the first bottle has already been sold - the first of many many many.

Great job - 

we need more winery pictures now that you are O - P - E - N!!!!

rrawhide

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td align="center">

</td></tr><tr><td style="padding-top: 5px;" align="center">

</td></tr></t></table></span><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td align="center">

</td></tr><tr><td style="padding-top: 5px;" align="center">

</td></tr></t></table></span>


----------



## Goodfella

Very nice Mr. Fulchino!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

i have a couple of people asking for a case each so far...they are people that asked for a specific heads up when i was ready...but what is really cool is that i put out a hand painted sign out yesterday...today we got our first call for a tasting tomorrow....its kinda cool...a bit like a new adventure...a bit like being a kid again

i will take all the good wishes and prayers i can get


----------



## Goodfella

Some pictures of the tasting would be really cool.... And maybe one of the hand painted sign.


----------



## Runningwolf

Al, this is a very exciting time for you and we all enjoy hearing your ventures. Be sure to document your first customers and tasting party for your scrap books and web site. Best of luck to you.


----------



## AlFulchino

funny story on the hand painted sign which is a black base and in yellow teh word "Wine" and my tel number

hahahahah..low budget...had a lady around the corner who is a artist call up and say for some wine i will paint you a sign

hows that for criticism hahahahha

actually i like my curmudgeon cheap sign


----------



## Goodfella

You should tell her you already did that (A wine for sign trade). Tell her the sign she saw costs you 75 cases of wine!!! haha


----------



## Waldo

Were all rootin for ya Al


----------



## AlFulchino

i will take a picture of my pitiful sign later for ya'all

Waldo...thank you very much


----------



## vcasey

Congratulations!


----------



## AlFulchino

just had mt first walk in ...a couple for a tasting...bought one each of the three i have for sale.....my first sale.....from my pitiful sign


----------



## Waldo

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Fukchino Vineyard Winery is officially on the map


----------



## Goodfella

Congrats!!!


----------



## admiral

Way to go, Al! Save that first dollar and a picture of the couple.


----------



## AlFulchino

never had a chance to take pictures...sold 27 bottles today, everytime i looked up there was another couple.......probably be slow next week cause of weather...but not bad


----------



## ibglowin

Not to bad for your first day out of the gates!

Congratulazioni !


----------



## rrawhide

wow AL wow

keep it going

rrawhide


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

"Must" be a little magic in that sign! Best wishesand congrats on all you have accomplished!


----------



## AlFulchino

whats the old saying? under promise, over deliver  ( the sign and then the wine )






now is that pathetic or what?


----------



## admiral

Al Fulchino said:


> never had a chance to take pictures...sold 27 bottles today, everytime i looked up there was another couple.......probably be slow next week cause of weather...but not bad



Outstanding first day! I'm sure it made you feel good.


----------



## ibglowin

You sold 27 bottles with that sign out! 

Your gonna need more wine once you get a real sign for sure.......







Al Fulchino said:


> whats the old saying?  under promise, over deliver   ( the sign and then the wine )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now is that pathetic or what?


----------



## Runningwolf

Al Fulchino said:


> funny story on the hand painted sign which is a black base and in yellow teh word "Wine" and my tel number
> 
> hahahahah..low budget...had a lady around the corner who is a artist call up and say for some wine i will paint you a sign
> 
> hows that for criticism hahahahha
> 
> actually i like my curmudgeon cheap sign







LOL..Maybe you should consider her offer. You're doing an outstanding job already and maybe her sign would enhance what you are already doing. Keep that sign you made and hang it in your shop with the first dollar you made. You have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## AlFulchino

the sign is a bit of a joke..i grant that...bit its also a joke on the big wannabe competitor that i have mentioned before...it keeps them thinking i am just a little puddle while they are the ocean.....causes them to ignore me maybe one more year....i will get a better sign and i do laugh along with everyone here as to how pathetic it is...in a way i think people feel sorry for me...


----------



## admiral

Al Fulchino said:


> the sign is a bit of a joke..i grant that...bit its also a joke on the big wannabe competitor that i have mentioned before...it keeps them thinking i am just a little puddle while they are the ocean.....causes them to ignore me maybe one more year....i will get a better sign and i do laugh along with everyone here as to how pathetic it is...in a way i think people feel sorry for me...



They haven't been in to buy a bottle or two yet? I would, if I was checking you out.


----------



## grapeman

The sign's not all that bad. I've seen much worse. 


Glad you had a good first tasting day.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks....and guess who gave me a call today right after i woke up from a short nap....our own Rick rrawhide....great guy..has big plans....and you can tell from talking w him that he has a real passion about grape growing and wine....after hanging up w him i felt i had just had the pleasure of talking to a good neighbor over the fence


----------



## nhdennis

Al,


Lets pick a day and go see Rocco......Make the rounds Southern style


----------



## AlFulchino

this week looks like a lot of snow....next week good for you? i can work into your schedule...thank you Dennis


----------



## ibglowin

Al,

Sorry if this has been asked and answered before but I am curious what size production operation are you at currently?

How many cases of 2008?

I am assuming your 2009 is still in barrels?

How many acres do you have planted and can you expand the vineyard if necessary?

Have you posted a price list yet?


----------



## AlFulchino

2.5 acres
1400 vines..

a one man operation although starting last yr i was blessed by a very nice 70 yr old chap from mass wanting to start helping me and he has been a blessing

for 2008 i have only personal wine...nothing i can sell.....only a trickle ( 34 cases) is ready to sell right now...but i hope if all goes well to have 150-250 more cases as the yr progresses

the only items i have bottles is the Signature Blend Series...30$/bottle

no one flinched after tasting it..so that gave me comfort...and it also is why i am going sooooo slow w everything....i had a guy call yesterday for a future tasting and he said he used to make and sell beer for his small brewery..which he no longer operates...he said over and over again....go slow...stay small...and having had gas stations for 20 + yrs ( not any longer) that had c stores i watched as over and over again new brands of beverages..and cigarettes for example came to market.....most fail....i have to be careful to not be among them

as you can see i am pretty small.....my initial goal is to just pay the bills and take a small amount of cash for advancement

this upcoming year i expect my harvest will increase over last yr and that will permit more availability


----------



## xanxer82

Great Job Al.
I bet you're excited. I'm still looking for a way to buy or lease some land. Working with the local economic development program.
You'll get a nicer sign eventually. Maybe that artist can do something Old World style for you. For now though, it's simple and to the point with your current signage. 
Me and Kat will have to make it up there this summer after the great thaw.
I'm hearing more snow today... I'm ready for summer, done had my fun in the snow for the year.


----------



## AlFulchino

i just left a sort of high end mini super market called harvest
market....did it on a whim...the guy said we have nothing like this in
our wine dept...and he said he will sign us up as a vendor..i hope to
know by next week....it would be closer to a Whole Food style place but very very local....i think they have a a 3-5 stores..i really dont know...i did it on a whim...and looks like a hit..i even got to put on a suit today


----------



## ibglowin

Those 35 cases are going to disappear pretty quick at this rate!


----------



## gaudet

Al, 

Congrats on getting your dream rolling........

I of course count myself lucky to have been one to have tasted your signature blend. I know you will sell a ton of it......................

I don't see anything wrong with that sign BTW......


----------



## AlFulchino

update:

well we are in our first store(s) a local very well run and sort of high end supermarket..its a
three unit chain called Harvest Market here in NH....i would analogize them to a
small version of Whole Foods and any small but good small town
supermarket.....i dropped off three cases to one location..went home.
ate, helped a neighbor w his generator and went back about two hrs
later to take a pic of the display....five bottles were gone.....oh if
every day could be like this...here is a couple of snaps


----------



## grapeman

That will be some great advertising. It helps get the name out there and even better when they taste it. Congrats.


----------



## ibglowin

That is so cool, way to go Al!





I have seen that concept store in San Antonio where my parents live (and I grew up) only there it is called Sun Harvest. Very well run place and known for high quality everything. 

The fact that you are selling wine there says something for sure!

No shrink caps?



Al Fulchino said:


> update:
> well we are in our first store(s) a local very well run and sort of high end supermarket..its a
> three unit chain called Harvest Market here in NH....i would analogize them to a
> small version of Whole Foods and any small but good small town
> supermarket.....i dropped off three cases to one location..went home.
> ate, helped a neighbor w his generator and went back about two hrs
> later to take a pic of the display....five bottles were gone.....oh if
> every day could be like this...here is a couple of snaps


----------



## AlFulchino

no shrink caps...all old world look

interesting comment about the 'concept'and Sun Harvest...i guess its local without being a necessarylocal idea


----------



## Wade E

Wow, Ive been slacking on this forum lately and the stuff Ive missed! Congrats on such a great start already Al! Ive tasted that wine and you better start getting prepared for more sales if those people actually open and taste that wine instead of just throw a bottle in the cellar as some actually do.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Very nice, Al. I hope all goes to plan and you're able to grow slow. What a terrific way to start. That should get you some name recognition for sure.


----------



## Waldo




----------



## Goodfella

Very cool AL!!!! 










What year is that wine? Are they good to drink now, or should they be cellared?


----------



## ibglowin

I want to know how we can snag a couple of bottles before they are all GONE!


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike/i have not set up a VinoShipper acct yet..they ship into 13 staes and DC....and they carry the licensing and pay the state taxes....right now its just NH...there is no other company that does this shipping into all states and thats a bummer...so many rules for each state that its a nightmare to think about...but over time i will find a way to knock down the barriers

Goodfella....they can be drank now...they show residual sugar but that fades over time.....the oldest that i have in my cellar is some 2006 and 2008 and they are pretty darn good....

i went by that supermarket in my town yesterday..no more had sold......bummer....maybe i should stand by the stand 

we have been w/o power for three days and that has also stopped the winery....lost some plants in the greenhouse because i could not get the generator set up in time...not been a good couple of days ...thats life sometimes


----------



## ibglowin

Let us know when you get set up for out of state sales. 

Luckily for me, NM is one of the more progressive (hard to believe!) states that is ahead of the curve when it comes to out of state wine sales. Its really nice to just make a few mouse clicks and have wine that you would never be able to find locally shipped right to your door step in just a few days.





Sorry to hear about the loss of power and the loss of plants. My other obsession is gardening (in the desert no less) so I feel your pain there as well......


----------



## rrawhide

c - o - n - g - r - a - t - u - l - a - t - i - o - n - s</font> --------------------------

great job AL

hope the rack is empty now - 

keep us advised/

rick


----------



## AlFulchino

Thanks Mike and Rick....storms and no electricity for a few days slowed me down last week but today picked back up and Mike I just checked...we can ship to NM via Vino Shipper....


----------



## vcasey

Al Fulchino said:


> Thanks Mike and Rick....storms and no electricity for a few days slowed me down last week but today picked back up and Mike I just checked...we can ship to NM via Vino Shipper....



and Florida! I am looking forward to enjoying a bottle and letting the other age a bit!


----------



## AlFulchino

Thats right! I am shipping you two on Monday..i cant wait for your review!


----------



## ibglowin

Just placed an order!


----------



## AlFulchino

yep just saw it before i was headed to UPS...literally just printed the label ..thank you  thank you  thank you


----------



## ibglowin

Glad to help out (in a small way) Gotta luv the internets. Click a few buttons and wine or grape juice or even styrofoam peanuts show up on your door step!

Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## MaineGal

Hi Al,
Over the past couple of days I have read all 68 pages of this thread. WOW! You've done an incredible job!






I admire and respect your perseverance!

I've just checked the vinoshipper site and unfortunately they dont deliver to Maine



.... That's too bad as I was looking forward to ordering a couple bottles!

Oh well....My hubby's birthday is May 1st....I'm planning a get-away that weekend and would love to include a visit to your winery. (He would really enjoy that!)

What are your hours of operation?

Keep up the great work!


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike - looking forward to your review

Maine Gal..just shoot me a note before you plan on arriving..this time of year we basically live there (the winery and greenhouses)...just dont expect much..we are small small small  but you can expect much w the wine...deal?


----------



## MaineGal

lol.... " just dont expect much..we are small small small  but you can expect 
much w the wine...deal?"

It's a deal!





I recall in the thread there is some talk about staying small and focusing on great wine. Good to hear you are staying true to your heart. 

You might be a small winery, but I think we all recognize it certainly is not "small" in the amount of work you have put into it. You've worked hard and have much to be proud of. Your place is beautiful.

Not to worry though....we're brand new to wine-making and are totally amazed with what we are learning.... I'm certain we will be in awe when we visit. 

Looking forward to meeting you and enjoying some of your wine!

Blessings to you and yours!


----------



## vcasey

The wine arrived safe and sound. Will be opening 1 up this weekend to enjoy and the other will be put away to enjoy at a later date.


----------



## MaineGal

Wow, vcasey...Lucky you! Enjoy!


----------



## AlFulchino

very kind of you Vig!

well they look the same as how i sent them.....now if for some reason you do not finish that first bottle when you open it....just leave it on your table w the cork back in or w another closure on it....then wait a few days and then finish it off and note how the wine matured even in those few days

i hope its all you expect


----------



## fivebk

Al, My special package made it safe and sound also

BOB


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmm.

Obviously closer to the source than moi' !







vcasey said:


> The wine arrived safe and sound. Will be opening 1 up this weekend to enjoy and the other will be put away to enjoy at a later date.


----------



## xanxer82

Direct shipping in MD looks unlikely to happen. We had a bill got to committee and the chair is opposed to it. The way the lobbyist work in MD, they have made significant contributions to politicians.
Needless to say, the industry bought the politicians out and they keep shelving the bill.
Currently wine producers have to sell to wholesalers and MD has two wholesalers. The wholesalers need to then sell to brick and mortar retailers.

So, a trip up there will be in the works eventually.


----------



## AlFulchino

Dan your gonna have to befriend someone in ...oh....maybe West VA 

Bob, yep i saw that.....hope you really enjoy it

Mike, yours was in IL this AM, but i cant get into the UPS system right now to see where it is....

you guys are my test subjects


----------



## grapeman

If I hadn't had some of it already, I would be a bit uneasy about somebody calling me a "Test Subject"



.


I'm sure you guys will be OK though................................






Soon Al, you will be able to say you have sold wine "All over the Country".


----------



## Scott B

So Sad - Texas is not one of the lucky States that vinoshipper will ship your wine to.


----------



## AlFulchino

yep..i wanted to ship to george too..

i did something i have never done before..and certainly not the first thing we would all think of doing on a friday night...i did a wine tasting for3 hrs at one of the harvest markets.....it was not heavily travelled and it was during dinner time...but still sold 15 bottles...i did somewhere around 30 tastings...so it was a pretty good conversion rate....and the overall response was great..next week i do one of their busy stores...but again it will be at dinner time on a thursday....but i gotta start somewhere..and i am grateful that they are giving me a chance...they are *wonderful* to work with....and just super friendly to me


----------



## MaineGal

That's great, Al. What a neat way to get out, shake hands, and get your wine into the hands of the public. 

You know, as a new wine drinker, I would be thrilled to attend a tasting to find out what is out there, and discover what I like.

I think you are on to something!


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, you need a Saturday from 4-5pm or something like that. You'll sell out!



Al Fulchino said:


> yep..i wanted to ship to george too..i did something i have never done before..and certainly not the first thing we would all think of doing on a friday night...i did a wine tasting for3 hrs at one of the harvest markets.....it was not heavily travelled and it was during dinner time...but still sold 15 bottles...i did somewhere around 30 tastings...so it was a pretty good conversion rate....and the overall response was great..next week i do one of their busy stores...but again it will be at dinner time on a thursday....but i gotta start somewhere..and i am grateful that they are giving me a chance...they are *wonderful* to work with....and just super friendly to me


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike, they asked me back for the Saturday before Easter 12-3pm...tough day for me because we will be planting..but i have to fit that in...

Maine Gal...yep it was a load of fun....sort of like an adventure


----------



## Wade E

Thats pretty cool Al. Soon to be in a grocery store near you!


----------



## AlFulchino

my problem now is we are getting heavy into the planting schedule and then april is vine pruning time so i wont be able to call and visit more places....i put a gravel driveway for parking in this week and some drainage for it today..never enough time in a day


----------



## ibglowin

Well noon is a little early to start drinking....... but hey its 5:00 somewhere right! 

Take what you can get for now I guess and hopefully you can get some better times next time.

Now where is my Centare ???????







Al Fulchino said:


> Mike, they asked me back for the Saturday before Easter 12-3pm...tough day for me because we will be planting..but i have to fit that in...Maine Gal...yep it was a load of fun....sort of like an adventure


----------



## AlFulchino

i just looked it left Illinois

<table ="Table" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><t><tr ="odd"><td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">HODGKINS,


IL,


US

</td>





<td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">03/11/2010</td>




<td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">1:10 P.M.</td>



<td valign="top">DEPARTURE SCAN














</td></tr></t></table>cant get to you fast enough for me
i sent some one in FLA 3 bottles and the person left their signature on a piece of paper in the door for the ups guy...  needless to say the driver did not leave it...the person wont get it til monday


----------



## ibglowin

I have a release with FedEx and they just drop my other wine shipments off but not UPS, no no no, we must have a signature even though the driver and I are good buds.

Luckily he usually comes around 12:30pm and I am usually home for lunch around then!


----------



## AlFulchino

12:30pm/////a good time for a sip


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! 

Centare deserves so much more! 

It will have to wait for something very special to pair with!


----------



## vcasey

Al, the wine was excellent! And full bodied is an understatement, I'm still trying to get mine with that much body! Wow what a mouth feel. Ok, I put a stopper back in the bottle and will enjoy more in a couple of days. This time I am going to savor it in the evening after dinner and just enjoy the experience.


----------



## AlFulchino

Vig, 

so very very very glad you enjoyed it...did anyone else have it as well? did you eat anything w it?
as i mentioned in a note to you, leave some in that bottle ( if you can) and let it sit on the dining room or kitchen table for a few days and then go back to it...it matures..it doesn't drop off the cliff so to speak

if it comes natural to you. please consider writing a review..i would like some day to have a web page w a collection of reviews

once again...so glad you enjoyed it..i always sweat it out when my wine travels cross country journeys


----------



## vcasey

We had tuna for dinner tonight, but honestly I think I would have enjoyed sipping on it after dinner better and that is what I plan on doing in a couple of days. May have to adjust my calories tonight and have a bit more. My husband enjoyed it as well and agreed he would have rather just enjoyed it after dinner as well, the boys went with apple juice .......
If any of you are like us and lucky enough to have this wine shipped to your state - Go For It!


----------



## AlFulchino

i meant to add that the sweetness you notice early on fades w aging...no sugar was added...i am out of my Mirabella...i think you would enjoy that w the tuna...the other night at the wine tasting at harvest market the customers there bought the last of what i had on that label 9its my favorite) but overall the customer choice Cenare first, Mirabella second and Vivace third


----------



## vcasey

Well I look forward to the opportunity to taste the others one day. I am indeed enjoying another glass in a much calmer atmosphere and am enjoying it very much and am able to pick up the flavors. I'll have to put this other bottle up where I can't reach it so it can mature. 
I hope I can forget about it until next year!


----------



## AlFulchino

you couldnt wait..i love that!


----------



## ibglowin

*The Protector of the Cenare!*







Bwhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wade E

Wish vinoshipper shipped to Ct. hopefuuly there will be some bottles when I take that ride late spring or early summer.


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike that is a great picture...i have to figure out how to utilize that 

Wade...we will work something out i am sure!
_____

a while back i posted a pic on a vine that had some burn on its leaves..i had been using jms organic stylet oil and believe that this was the agent......but..and its a big but......the cause was really phytotoxicity...because the label said to apply under temps of 90 degrees i did...but tonite i learned that you should combine temperature and humidity...and that if these two numbers add up to 150 or more then do not apply an oil based product...now to be FAIR....this burning occurred on one vine out of 100 on one variety and all 100 out of another......so if any of you vineyardists experience this and you really want to use a product then consider the 150 number when adding temps and humidity and if your number is over 150 then wait...and NOW i see why the guys out west as in CA only discuss the 90 degree hurdle...they spray under 90 and all is well...here in the east we have to factor in humidity for *some* varieties!


----------



## grapeman

That's right Al. Phytotoxicity can be cause from a wide variety of agents ranging from pesticides to even foliar application of micronutrients. The general rule of thumb is to avoid application during extended periods of high temperature and raised humidity. Damage varies greatly and can range from just a few burned edges to almost complete defoliation. Thanks for bringing up the topic. It may help out others in avoiding the situation.


----------



## AlFulchino

i had remembered that i was paying attention to the temps per the label....and last night at a pesticide class i came across the additional factor of humidity and the extension agent mentioned the totalling of both and the magic number of 150......so during the summer that realy limits things


----------



## grapeman

Sevin is one of those pesticides that you really want to watch the combination of both temperatures and humidity. Anything over 85, and expected high humidity, you should hold off spraying. I mention this because Sevin is a good Japanese Beetle spray and they usually become a problem mid summer when the temps and humidity are both getting high.


----------



## AlFulchino

i have been fortunate w no JB issues...and in three yrs have not sprayed any herbicide except the organic JMS stylet oil....i will have to do something to get the foliar phylloxera however, it started to get bad last season


----------



## AlFulchino

i dont have any of these...but think its worth look

*California Wineries Try Acacia Barrels*

_Healdsburg, Calif._ -- Though oak is almost synonymous with wine
barrels, a small number of California wineries are now experimenting 
with aging their wines using another wood.


The barrels are made from what’s popularly called acacia wood, actually 
the _Robinia pseudoacacia_ or black locust tree, a native of the 
eastern U.S. now widespread in central and southeast Europe. The wood is
dense, tight-grained and tough, and it makes excellent barrels. 
Winemakers who tried it largely enjoyed its impact on white wines, 
especially its lack of “oakiness.”


Oakasions, a company in Healdsburg, Calif., imports acacia barrels from 
three cooperages including Tonnellerie Du Sud-Ouest. Oakasions quotes a 
price of €595 ($804) for an acacia barrel, with quantity discounts 
available.



Though rarely used for barrel making in the U.S., acacia wood has been 
used in France and Spain for many years to add a different taste profile
to white wines, and in the aging of the sweet wines of Bordeaux. 



The acacia wood used for barrels that Oakasions imports grows in the 
same French forests where the French harvest oak trees for barrels. It 
is not to related to common acacia trees in the U.S., which are largely 
tropical imports.



According to Norm Leighty of Oakasions, acacia wood adds floral 
characteristics to white wines, with added structural mouthfeel. 
“There’s no oak flavors; it’s just the fruit with a floral nose and 
great mouthfeel.” The barrels are more lightly toasted than oak barrels.



He says the wood is being used in the U.S. on white wines such as 
Sauvignon Blanc, Pinot Blanc, Viognier and Chardonnay. 



Leighty also claims, “Using acacia wood creates unique white wines and 
gives you a great new marketing opportunity to sell something completely
different at a time when everyone is looking for an advantage in the 
market.”



One winemaker who tried the acacia barrels is Steven Canter of Quivira Vineyards and Winery in Dry Creek Valley, 
who has used it to age a few barrels of Sauvignon Blanc since 2007. He 
admits that he tried it out of curiosity. Canter says, “It supports the 
backbone of the wine with more spice and flavor, but none of the vanilla
and false sweetness of oak. It’s more bacony than marshmallow. The wine
is available at Quivira for $28.



Canter liked the effect of the acacia well enough that he has bought 
more barrels since then. He put some Viognier in acacia during the last 
harvest. 



He isn’t tempted to try it on red wines, “I don’t think it would provide
a good match for red wines,” he says. However, Francis Thoulouse, a 
partner of Jean Thoulouse, a French cooperage that makes barrels from 
Bulgarian acacia says, “A comparison between maturing a red wine Malbec 
2005 in acacia and in oak barrels has shown up the fruity contribution 
of the acacia, and blending both wines creates an interesting 
complexity.”



He adds, “We have received very positive feedback about rosé 
vinifications in acacia barrels from the 2006 harvest.”



Another U.S. winemaker who tried the barrels is Olivier Rousset, a native of France who serves as 
winemaker at Koehler Winery in California’s Santa Maria Valley. 



He’s also used it only with white wines, notably Sauvignon Blanc and 
Viognier. “It’s worked well with them,” he says. “It’s not heavy or 
oaky. It gives some freshness and tropical notes to the wine.”



Rousset always has blended the wine with other wines until now, but he 
intends to produce a Sauvignon Blanc aged only in acacia this year.



A study in Croatia also found it was better than oak for aging Malvasia.



Leighty says very few cooperages have the knowledge to find, age and 
toast acacia wood. He says Tonellerie Du Sud-Ouest has the most 
experience with acacia wood and has been providing acacia wood barrels 
for many years to wineries in France, Spain and the U.S.



Tonnellerie Du Sud-Ouest is a major French cooperage, located in the 
South of France that makes barrels in both the Bordeaux and Burgundy 
styles up to 600 liters in capacity. 



Oakasion LLC is a sales representative company founded by Norm Leighty. 
For the past five years he served as the general manager of Tonnellerie Radoux in Santa Rosa, Calif. Learn more
about Oakasion at oakasion.com.< ="text/" ="http://w.sharethis.com//sharethis.js#publisher=3436dfe5-1a01-41d9-be95-9c61abfd76b5&amp;=website&amp;style=rotate&amp;post_services=facebook%2Ctwitter%2Cemail%2Cmyspace%2Cdigg%2Csms%2Cs_live%2Cdelicious%2Cstumbleupon%2Creddit%2Cgoogle_bmarks%2Cedin%2Cbebo%2Cybuzz%2Cblogger%2Cyahoo_bmarks%2Cmixx%2Ctechnorati%2Cfriendfeed%2Cpropeller%2Cwordpress%2Cnewsvine%2Cxanga">ShareThis</span></span>


----------



## grapeman

Very interesting read. Maybe I should be putting those ugly nasty trees to good use. I'm surprised they make good barrel wood- they stinkl! The only florally smell to them is the sickening sweet smell at bloom time.


----------



## fivebk

Al, I could not take staring at the bottle of wine that I got from you any longer, so last night I opened it and had a glass before and during supper.

I'm not great at words, but I will try to describe what I thought of your wine.

After opening the bottle and pouring some into a glass the first thing that jumped out at me was it's awesome color. Next I swirled it and took in the aromas coming from the glass. " WOW " before I had even tasted it the aromas coming from that glass told me ( this is going to be good ) upon tasting the wine I knew my senses had not failed me. It was great!!! I have not tasted a red wine ( to date ) that has as much flavor as this wine has. This wine has it all great color, wonderful aromas, very nice mouthfeel, excellent flavors.

Al, " NICE JOB " you have a wine that you should be mighty proud of .

BOB


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Bob..very very much and for taking the time to share what you think....your timing is good because today during several tastings of the Cenare, that is exactly the word I kept hearing 'Wow'...one side of me is relieved ( because of the effort in this whole affair)....another side is a thank you...another side is enjoyment because its so nice to share w people...to talk w them and to meet them.........

may i use your comments on my website?


----------



## fivebk

Al, you're welcome to use it

BOB


----------



## AlFulchino

i tried to get a shot of the sap dripping like crazy but was unsuccessful....its a pretty site

almost half done and the weather is beating me this yr...normal bud break is may 7-10 give or take a couple of days.....i would be surprised if see bud break after april 23-26


----------



## grapeman

I can't see the sap dripping from here- but I really have sap dripping as I prune. I only have an hour or two to prune each day during the week, so it is taking me a while- but I'm getting there. I pulled the brush from the upper half of the main vineyard today and it makes it look a lot neater. 


What a lovely location you have Al. I love the tree lined road. They used to be like that on the farm at the old house, but the state took the 3 foot maples down to widen the road in the early 60's when I was a kid.


I have a question for you- What is that wire you have there? It looks twisted.


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Rich.....i pruned five rows by myself today...and it seems i will never get done... 

what brush are you talking about at your place? your prunings? I have been making 7-8 piles in each row and then come back w the forks on johnny deere and remove...it keeps keep disease pressure down

that tree lone road you see is actually my neighbors driveway...they also raise horses so the vew just gets better behind that fence

the lower three wires are 12.5 guage steel and the top wire is poly...i don't know why it looks twisted or braided..neither type is

we submitted a couple more labels today....i figure it will take me five yrs to ramp us and be somewhat of a well oiled machine..if that ever happens...not enough time in a day....you know the feeling i am sure


----------



## Wade E

Looks beautiful Al, So the wire is twisted but so are you Rich! Hehehe


----------



## grapeman

Yep, by brush I mean the prunings. I just throw it on the ground as I prune. I then go back with a 6 foot york rake and pull it to the ends of the vineyard where I can easily dispose of it centrally. After working with apple, I just call anything woody and pruned- brush.


Wade is right, it must just be my twisted mind making that wire look twisted!


Are you going for cordons on the SH Al? How do the spurs you left work out with the Scott-Henry? I wondered how you could ever get the upper shoots to all go up and the lower shoots to all go down. I am likely going to put in a number of rows of the Scott-Henry to try in my research plot.


----------



## AlFulchino

scott henry works for most of what i have...some varieties however are trailing types and would do better w a top wire cordon in terms of what *they* want to do...i am forcing those varieties to also be on SH

scott henry allows me to provide opportunity for vigor to express itself...and if i ever want to reduce crop load in aparticular yr i can drop the lower wire fruit IF i had to...i dont expect that happenning much

i did the york rake pick up last year and if the prunings are heavy it clogged things up....so i make a pile every 4-5 vines apart and that makes clean up easy w the fork on the bucket

i currently have four wires...two lower ones ar 38 and 50 inches ( fruiting wires) and another at six ft and a another ( the poly) at seven feet

i was thinking of adding a second catch wire between that 50 and72 inch wires to ease training and combing..i have some extra poly sitting around so if i have time this yr hahahahhaha, i will try adding it in

i will renew spurs each yr as low as possible so as to not get to high and away from the wire...if that happens then i will let a replacement cane grow and lay it down as a new cordon...i expect that from time to time that will be a somewhat regular occurrence


----------



## AlFulchino

this is for you other vineyard owners going commercial

but also for people who are searching for wine and wineries

and it fits in the the what are the odds department

today i am in the potting area outside our greenhouses gettin ready for our next batch of bedding plants...and around 10:30 a guy pulls in and says he lives in Modesto CA and his mom lives up the street from us....she had told him that there was a winery down the street from her....and he wanted a tasting...so we did the tasting and it was going very well and he bought some wine and planned on telling friends....halfway into it all he mentions he is a principal in a company called HelloVino.com 

http://www.hellovino.com/info

anyways he says he is going to write something postive about his experience w us...thats all cool of course...but for me the kicker is this

what are the odds that the mom of some wine dot com business lives up the street from me????? to me it is incredible~!


----------



## ibglowin

You ever watch LOST Al? 

There is no such thing as a coincidence! Everything happens for a reason.





Looks like he already posted a little blurb on his blog.


----------



## xanxer82

Awesome! They have an iPhone app.


----------



## AlFulchino

really Mike? i have to go look..hope its good ( cringing)


----------



## AlFulchino

hilarious..i just saw it...you have to go ask him if its any good hahahaha

Mike..that show Lost..i may be the only person in America who doesnt watch it


----------



## gaudet

<div ="UIIntentionalStory_er"><h3 ="UIIntentionalStory_Message" -ft="{&quot;&quot;:&quot;msg&quot;}">
<a href="http://www.facebook.com/hellovino?ref=mf" target="_blank">Hello 
Vino</a>
</span>Who knew there was a
winery with tastings in Hollis, NH (Fulchino Vineyard)...pretty cool. 
They offer a signature blend that is a family secret too!</span></h3>
found his blurb...............

Congrats Al..............


----------



## grapeman

No Al you aren't the only one who hasn't seen "Lost". Do I see a common theme here? Maybe that is an advertising angle for small wineries- If you want to run a winery - don't get Lost.


Isn't it amazing the coincidences out there? Glad he found you.


----------



## ibglowin

appleman said:


> Do I see a common theme here?



I sure do. Don't start a vineyard if you like TV! 

Your too tired at the end of the day to stay up late!


----------



## AlFulchino

for a guy ( me) w almost no white wine making experience, i am ready to release a knock out white called La Prima Frutta...which means first fruits in italian....and get this..it was an accident!

the reason for writing this post is that you will all appreciate that today about 5pm after we decided to end our day of pruning we went into the winery to taste all my aging wines.....and all means all...and we felt it...i was about as happy as one can get....anyone know the feeling? 

so feeling as good as we were we decided whats a little more wine to taste!

anyways...i had two more whites needing acid reduction...just a bit more..and son of a gun..dont you know we took a chance on two and blended them...and wow!..a white w aroma of coconut and melon and honey...and a crisp buttery mouthfeel...as soon as i think a label up...and get the acid just a bit lower, this baby is gonna be bottled...i am quite honestly shocked....truly shocked
my whole life seems to be an accident!


----------



## grapeman

Give it a try again today Al after pruning and see if it still just as good without the altered taste buds of all that tasting before it. My guess is that you blended Brianns and either LaCrosse or St Pepin. I can't wait to get some Brianna to add to my blends. I still think the northeast is really going to shine when it comes to fruity whites. I took a bottle of this year's LaCrescent to our monthly meeting last evening. Our host had a Hungarian wine (who knew) that is known for it's cold climate grapes. It tasted like a cross between St. Pepin and Petite Amie. I blended the two and WOW. 


We are truly going to have fun with mixing these grapes and wine up a bit!


----------



## AlFulchino

mentally, i have turned a corner on grasping the future of grapes we can grow up here......still have some hurdles...but yesterday i let some people who were in for a wine tasting, get a taste of what i had behind the locked bonded area....and they were ready to buy....and that is the final ingredient!


----------



## vcasey

Al Fulchino said:


> mentally, i have turned a corner on grasping the future of grapes we can grow up here......still have some hurdles...but yesterday i let some people who were in for a wine tasting, get a taste of what i had behind the locked bonded area....and they were ready to buy....and that is the final ingredient!



tease


----------



## ibglowin

Al, are you kidding me?

In the old days they would just say you have wine making in your blood, these days we just say it's in your Genes or DNA. 

You could probably blend some Welches grape juice together spill half on the floor, mop it up, squeeze out the mop, throw in some yeast and it would turn out fantastic!

Congratulations my friend.





















And remember their are no accidents in life, only fate and destiny!





Al Fulchino said:


> for a guy ( me) w almost no white wine making experience, i am ready to release a knock out white called La Prima Frutta...which means first fruits in italian....and get this..it was an accident!the reason for writing this post is that you will all appreciate that today about 5pm after we decided to end our day of pruning we went into the winery to taste all my aging wines.....and all means all...and we felt it...i was about as happy as one can get....anyone know the feeling? so feeling as good as we were we decided whats a little more wine to taste!anyways...i had two more whites needing acid reduction...just a bit more..and son of a gun..dont you know we took a chance on two and blended them...and wow!..a white w aroma of coconut and melon and honey...and a crisp buttery mouthfeel...as soon as i think a label up...and get the acid just a bit lower, this baby is gonna be bottled...i am quite honestly shocked....truly shockedmy whole life seems to be an accident!


----------



## OilnH2O

Now, Al, wouldn't it be great if that Iphone application had a feature so that, if the phone's GPS showed the user that it was in NH near your place, it could also point out "and the Fulchino Vineyard's just down the road, x-number miles away, at..."






(BTW, still looking for bud-break here, but don't want it to be too early because, like you, we can still get a frost!)

Dave


----------



## ASAI

ibglowin said:


> Al, are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> You could probably blend some Welches grape juice together spill half on the floor, mop it up, squeeze out the mop, throw in some yeast and it would turn out fantastic!








Precisely!


With Al's Professional operation, presentation, and Artisian Craftsman attitude; what wine connoisseur would have the self confidence to note: "Pine-sol nose with a mop water after taste."


I enjoy reading of your continued success Al.


----------



## AlFulchino

VCasey...tease? moi?  didnt mean to be

Mike...hopefully you make it up here some day and we get to share a bottle


----------



## AlFulchino

Dave..i brought that up to the man from Hello Vino..he said they were working on that!

we pruned seven rows today...so i am down to about260 vines to go...buds are about as far as they can be w/o being opened


----------



## AlFulchino

Asai..i remind my visitors that i have likely not reinvented the wheel in anything i do....i do tell them that i am enthusiastic and enjoy being suprised by what presents itself...and i think they conveyance of enthusiasm is appreciated....i have NEVER had a business like this one...i do hope it becomes profitable and that i stay as small as possible..it keeps me close to the wine...the vines and the people i am sharing it with..so far so good


----------



## AlFulchino

<h3 ="UIIntentionalStory_Message" -ft="{&quot;&quot;:&quot;msg&quot;}"> </span>the 2010 season is in swing...the buds on most 
varieties have swelled and begun to open as shown the picture....many 
others already have fully opened and stretched to as much as 7-9 inches and even showing grape cluster flowers....barring any spring frosts, we are in for yet another good year
and vintage.</span></h3>


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Al! Perhaps you do lived a charmed life!





You have some how been able to to combine two of my life loves into one ( wine and growing things) and make a living out it! 

Fantastico mio amico!


----------



## xanxer82

Looks wonderful Al. Great job!


----------



## Dean

awesome! We seem to be about 3 weeks ahead of schedule here on the West Coast. Hopefully, we don't get any late frosts either!


----------



## AlFulchino

i wanted to share this..Our La Prima Frutta is almost sold out despite the fact that it was 
only recently released. La Prima Frutta means 'first fruit' in italian. 
It is a blend of two of our own grapes that are also the first that we 
harvest in September. It is light and refreshing. If you like an easy 
drinker, then this is it. Taste and aroma of pineapple, melon, honey, 
citrus and melon abound..here is a picture taken today






and here is our Zin label from CA grapes..i make this because i love a good easy drinking and lively zin and this is the wine that my grandfather always had on the table..year in and yr out


----------



## grapeman

Those look great Al! I bet I can guess what the La Prima Frutta is made of, but I won't say in case the spies are around. Easy drinking should sum it up, yet bountiful fruits.


Nice Zin label.


----------



## Waldo

Looks great Al..I really like that Zin label


----------



## ibglowin

Mikey likes it!


----------



## xanxer82

Al, do you have to every label approved by the government or is it just ageneral layout approval?


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Dan.....each and every letter and image not only on the front and back label need approval...also the lettering on the cork.....the biggest difficulty is we submit the label as a picture file....so if they right back that its been rejected we have to go into the file ( often things are embedded) and get it changed...they tell you what is wrong and thats a help...i just got a Barbera label approved today ( much like the zin label )......but we used the word power in the description of a sangiovese label and were told to remove it....so that will take some work

you have to go to the TTB's COLA site...log in and enter some particulars about the wine label and also all the wording and where it will appear...then you wait..it could be a few days..it could be a couple of weeks.....i cant complain...they have been pretty prompt

****

Rich, Waldo, Mike....there is very little about this business thus far that is not a real joy....even being physically exhausted is just plain old fun...i am sure the continuation of all of this will make me last a few extra years  

ok there is one issue i am sweating out right now...a potential frost


----------



## AlFulchino

i wanted to share something i have found useful...Mike (IBGlowin) shared this we me a while back and i have found it useful for my website and other things....it permits you to make a quick ten picture slide show and allows you to host on your site..on forums...emails etc

the tool can be found at gickr.com


----------



## AlFulchino

we had a frost last night...but these buds escaped.....saw some fried leaves...will wait 24 hrs to evaluate


----------



## grapeman

I had 30 deg Fhere with some scattered damage in the main vineyard. About half of the other young vineyard had grown about 6 inches already and is black and wilted. That will set them back……………….. Not sure how they will recover.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

I’m glad I left a high bud count so far. The sporadic damage makes no sense. You can have two dead shoots between 10 feet of untouched shoots or just a couple leaves dead here or there. It could have been a lot worse. I will count myself as lucky!


----------



## AlFulchino

indeed, i saw the same thing.....affected shoots and then nothing for quite a ways ...still gonna wait until tomorrow or the next day to re-evaluate


----------



## AlFulchino

end of may....a beautiful place to be able to walk thru


----------



## grapeman

May has indeed been beautiful this year. Good luck for June,July,August , September..........


----------



## xanxer82

The vines are looking great Al! Thanks for the tip on getting labels approved. (better late than never)


----------



## AlFulchino

one thing for aspiring vineyard owners to learn.....once you open your doors your work day changes if you are the one doing the wine tastings......you will only go into the vineyard early in the am and later after you close shop....during tastings you are doing tastings and vineyard tours...no more working during those times.....guess what!...you have to wake up EARLIER and get home LATER


----------



## AlFulchino

if anyone reading is in my area....you are welcome to my wine tasting bottles as i cannot re-use them...fyi


----------



## Wade E

Thats great with the bottles and time to get someone in the family involved for tastings!


----------



## AlFulchino

berries are setting and there is a fleeting moment of peace and order in the vineyard


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## xanxer82

Looking great Al!. Someday Me and Kat have to make a trip up there.


----------



## AlFulchino

hope to see you..i keep posting a second picture..all seems well until i look at the second post.


----------



## OilnH2O

I'm happy for you, Al! Those look great. Rich and I noted we were along about the same point around the first of May, and your bud pictures from then are similar to what I had. Since, my vines are just not putting on the level of growth as you in the Northeast are seeing, but our spring has been wet (rain almost every day) and cold with daytime highs into the 70's only twice, mostly in the 40's-50's. And, I've come to the realization that I've lost the majority of my pinot noir. It grows near Missoula in a couple other vineyards but in areas that are moderated by lake effect -- and I'm not near a lake! I was hopeful that I could get enough years to have some protection. Some are coming up from roots but these were third year plants and I still had hopes. As I indicated on my thread, I think this is all from an early October '09 hard frost of several days into the teens and low 20's. I guess "quella e' vita!"





Dave


----------



## grapeman

I think your second picture won't show because of the name- it shows up as Peace&amp;AmpOrder.jpg. It could just be the name- they don't work if they have special characters (including &amp in the file name. 






Are most of the grapes going past bloom or just some. Good to see!


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks for the photo tip...probably the &amp; character

various stages of bloom..but more to berry set than anything....gonna be 58-59 tomorrow..weird day for temps this time of yr


----------



## AlFulchino

Dave, those temps are tough...and the rain is like what i had last yr...spring was a constant struggle to keep the vines disease free, but it was done

i have three varieties that for the first two winters got killed to the snow line..so no crop...this winter they made it wondefully...

we be farmers!


----------



## OilnH2O

"_*We be farmers..." *_is right, Al! And there have been several times in the last two weeks when I remembered your pictures of last year and was thankful I didn't have standing water in the vineyard!


----------



## AlFulchino

this yr has been dry dry dry.....and that just makes farming more fun


----------



## grapeman

It may start getting wetter soon Al. We had 2 inches of rain the first few days of June and more ont the way for the next week. Rain tonight, tomorrow, Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. I can soak up a lot here, but it makes it a pain to keep disease pressure at bay.


----------



## AlFulchino

how is the new vineyard going?

we have not had that much rain this month..maybe 1/2 inch..and May was pretty darn good...i have a reasonably high water table so i am not worried about my 3 and 4 yr old vines getting water


----------



## grapeman

We got another half inch overnight- now 2.4 inches for the first 9 days of June. It is helping out the new vineyard a lot. Most of the vines grew back OK after the freeze and the rains will help them. I got all the post holes dug there last weekend- about 150 there alone. Now I need to set the posts and string the wire. That will be a simple two wire TWC system. It is a naturally low vigor site, so the foliage should be good with that system. Time will tell. So little time, so much work..................... but you wouldn't have that problem


----------



## AlFulchino

i want one of these...the hedger...the tractor is too much to ask for...plus my ole johnny deere is part of the family


----------



## AlFulchino

ok this post has two purposes...one is to show you WHY i need that hedger machine....the second is something i never see discussed here...proper vineyard work wear or uniform.....maybe i missed it ....i dunno

anyways, approx.21000 linear feet and then the ht of the trellis is seven feet...fortunately it only took one day....6-700 feet of elec cord...last yr i used a gas powered trimmer..it has its advantages....the elec one is a bit lighter and has a longer cutting blade..

the left side of the pic is unhedged...the right side behind me is done


oh yes..the uniform...a 'guinea t shirt' of course


----------



## grapeman

Isn't hedging fun?









I'm hoping my training trial goes the way it did last year with the training. The one system over the other resulted in a savings of 123 man hours per acre equivalent last year, and most of it was simple canopy management. The VSP, which Scott Henry is a variation of took a LOT of hedging several times during the season. The shoots on the 4 arm kniffen never grew more than 3-4 feet long and never required hedging.


----------



## Wade E

Huh, didnt know you guys had to hedge grape vines!


----------



## AlFulchino

Wade?????? did you see that hedger on that tractor pic i posted? and what about all the beautiful pics of vineyards around the world?


----------



## Wade E

I just went back and looked for that pic, Ooops!!! I freakin know nothing about growing grapes and thought at this point not much trimming would be needed but I guess you have to do this for the plants to focus their attention on the grapes?


----------



## AlFulchino

its to keep air flow in where it counts...and also sunlight.....by hedging you reduce places for fungus to get a head start on you...last yr i hedged three times...this yr it may be 3-four since the vines seem to be a couple of weeks ahead of last yr...if it gets 90 degrees plus then the vines slow to a crawl ...also late aug they slow down....so i figure to hedge again in 3 weeks ( first week in july...late july and probably mid august for sure


----------



## Wade E

Cool, thanks for the knowledge as even though I dont have grapes I hope to someday and still love to know so maybe someday I can help someone in this area but for know Ill let you and Rich and a few others do that part!


----------



## AlFulchino

and i am learning about currants from you on your page..i got some from a friend ( dont know if he wants me to say his name  ) so i am trying my hand at them and watching your topic

Rich...more winter pruning w your non hedge strategy?????


----------



## xanxer82

Al, are we going to see a currant fruit wine on the market some day


----------



## ibglowin

So that's how your selling out of everything! Al Fulchino "da Ladies Man"








Al Fulchino said:


> ..the uniform...a 'guinea t shirt' of course


----------



## grapeman

Al Fulchino said:


> and i am learning about currants from you on your page..i got some from a friend ( dont know if he wants me to say his name  ) so i am trying my hand at them and watching your topic
> 
> Rich...more winter pruning w your non hedge strategy?????









Actually Al, it is easier to prune them than the VSP or I expect the Scott Henry. With those systems yes you just cut the spurs to length so that is easy, but then you need to pull the canes out of the catch wires. With the 4 arm-kniffen, you cut your spurs to length and the canes drop on the ground pretty much, because they aren't restrained by the catch wires. I know it sounds too good to be true- and may be, but I am giving it a good test for a few years before I actually consider recommending it over any other system.




Al, I heard your currants were more like seedlings than Wade's bushes so it will take an extra year or so to catch up to his. Are they growing alright in the containers?


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Rich...yes ( and thank you..i have some peach wine ..have not forgotten)...i put them in containers ( one gallon ) and kept at the greenhouse outsid, so they got fert at every watering....i should be getting them planted this weekend

Dan......maybe....since i have never eaten a currant let alone made wine out of it, i have some learnin' ta do

Mike....shhhh...modest guy i really am hahahah....i have a frontenac gris that i will apply labels to today....five page wait list on it........yikes....who knew!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

oh my gooooodness....God invented the Rotovator!...my new best friend is this machine...what a lifesaver ....a friend *GAVE* it to me...used it today for the first time...no more using the cultivator....

second pic shows its handiwork...third pic is my newest white...a kick butt summer wine.....five page wait list...


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## grapeman

It is hard to imagine two wines being so different being basically the same grape. Frontenac and Frontenac Gris are basically identical except the Gris is missing certain compounds in it's skin. How would you describe yours Al? Mine are generally a bit more fruit and a bit of spiciness. 


That is a nice label you made for it. Great job.


----------



## AlFulchino

hi Rich...here is what we wrote on the back label....

"The bronze skin of our Frontenac Gris grapes is a vital component that lends color to the juice, resulting in a wine with rich amber color, The wine presents aromas of coconut, pineapple, peach and apricot with hints of enticing citrus and tropical fruit. A brilliant balance of fruit and acidity creates a delightful refreshing wine. Frontenac Gris, an excellent choice for seafood, chicken and lighter dinner fare."


----------



## grapeman

That sounds about right. The Gris is more tropical fruit while regular frontenac is more cherry,etc.


----------



## AlFulchino

i dont know if its luck or what..but i got a nice buttery smooth mouthfeel on this one


----------



## ibglowin

If it was just luck you would have run out loooonnggg ago! I'm starting to think you might just know what your doing! Grapes in your DNA or something....





Nice job all the way around Al.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Grapes in your DNA or something....




I think its DNA in his grapes!


----------



## Runningwolf

Al Fulchino said:


> oh my gooooodness....God invented the Rotovator!...my new best friend is this machine...what a lifesaver ....a friend *GAVE* it to me...used it today for the first time...no more using the cultivator....
> 
> second pic shows its handiwork...third pic is my newest white...a kick butt summer wine.....five page wait list...







Al what is the differance between a rototiller and a rotovator?


----------



## ibglowin

The Rotavator:

Unlike the Rototiller, the self propelled Howard Rotavator is equipped with a gearbox and driven forward, or held back, by its wheels. The gearbox enables the forward speed to be adjusted while the rotational speed of the tines remains constant which enables the operator to easily regulate the extent to which soil is engaged. For a two-wheel tractor rotavator this greatly reduces the workload of the operator as compared to a rototiller. These rotavators are generally more heavy duty, come in higher power (4-18 horsepower or 3-13 kilowatts) with either petrol or diesel engines and can cover much more area per hour.

The trademarked word "Rotavator" is one of the longest single-word palindromes in the English language.


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike kind of has it covered...except this Land Pride model is driven by PTO.....it has l shaped tines that rotate and can be set at the depth you need...i set mine at about 4inches...it weighs a ton and that allows the flap at the bacl end to smooth or grade the loosened top soil...the weeds are for the most part turned under....

cultivating was loosening up to a foot of soil...affecting some vine roots..and leaving the soil uneven

the machine is a God send for me


----------



## grapeman

It sounds like it was a gift from the heavens Al!


Be sure to keep the cultivation shallow to prevent destoying the soil structure. Running it too often breaks down the structure and can lead to compacted hardened soil. I'm sure you know this Al, but I am mentioning it for others that don't farm.


I have seeded my alleys and am trying to get the grass growing to pull a bit of vigor out of the vines. That might help with your need to hedge so often, but necessitates mowing then instead- a trade off for sure. With the new JD lawn tractor I got with 54 inch cut it only takes an hour or so to mow the three acres.


----------



## Runningwolf

appleman said:


> It sounds like it was a gift from the heavens Al!
> 
> 
> Be sure to keep the cultivation shallow to prevent destoying the soil structure. Running it too often breaks down the structure and can lead to compacted hardened soil. I'm sure you know this Al, but I am mentioning it for others that don't farm.
> 
> 
> I have seeded my alleys and am trying to get the grass growing to pull a bit of vigor out of the vines. That might help with your need to hedge so often, but necessitates mowing then instead- a trade off for sure. With the new JD lawn tractor I got with 54 inch cut it only takes an hour or so to mow the three acres.





Ok I understand that it is a 3pth. So is a 3pth rototiller and a 3pth rotovater the same thing but different names? 
Are you also spraying a vegetation killer first. I was just wondering if your busting up all of those weeds and roots if your not creating hundreds of smaller plants to start up again. just a thought. i guess you would just till it again.


----------



## AlFulchino

not sure Dan what 3pth is....do you mean three point hitch?

the rotovator is used to just smooth roads...driveways...paths...that sort of thing..also horse paddock areas....whereas rototillers are more for deeper cultivation....anyone here correct me if i am wrong...its just my layman's answer....

i only use glyphosphate underneath the vines....and that has allowed that area of soil to remain stable...but trust me they get as many weeds growing as the area in between the rows where i DONT spray and only have cultivated......when i had my landscape business over time thru constant bed maintenance the weed problem eventually subsided...but after four yrs w the vineyard its showing no sign of let up....but i expected that since the land has been farmed for generations.....and plenty of weed seeds last many yrs


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok that explains perfectly. Yes I meant three point hitch (3pth).


----------



## BonnieJoy

Al,


I'm in Indiana w/ lousy shipping laws. I'd really like to sample your Frontenac Gris &amp; Marquette wines. Do you know of a way short of a travel to NH for me to try your wines???


----------



## ibglowin

Word on the street is these guys are available for hire!


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike..how did you get my grandfathers picture?

Bonnie...our F Gris is sold out..it took four days...even the wine i left on friday of last week at our little supermarket is already gone.....and the second that you have requested, i have not released as of yet...although one version of about 70 gallons is getting real close to my liking....

how close to Ohio would you be? i can ship there via vinoshipper.com...all i have to do is get a few minutes and update my page there so that other wines are available...and now that spring rush is getting to be over i will have time to do things like this.....if Ohio works for you, let me know and that way we keep all things legal  but much better for you would be a drive to NH so that you can get free wine tasting ...


----------



## AlFulchino

i wish i could take a better pic during night time.....but i just dont know how...tonites full moon over the winery was particularly beautiful


----------



## ibglowin

Cool pic Al!

Next time, use a tripod, camera needs to be on manual, not automatic and then experiment with different shutter times, 1,2,3,5 seconds etc. It works best if you also use the automatic timer on the camera as that way you are not shaking the camera as you depress the shutter.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Mike..i will see what tonite's sky has to offer and see what i can do..i really appreciate the tip


----------



## ibglowin

Prego!


----------



## AlFulchino

well...the beauty of the internet is that you show people a problem and people like Mike answer your call....not that these two pics are perfect....but because of his advice they are better than last evenings pictures of the moon and winery


----------



## Waldo

Now there is a label just waiting to happen


----------



## Waldo

A little rearranging and yep, I can still see a label here


----------



## Waldo

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AlFulchino

ah!..you have'vision' Waldo!.....good idea


----------



## ibglowin

Belissimo! I see a "Moonrise" something in the future of Fulchino Vineyards!

Nice work Al and of course our resident Photoshop expert Waldo!


----------



## AlFulchino

no appreciable rain now for heading on a month and a half...the exact opposite for us at this time last yr when we measured the rain in double digits....98 degrees today......the vineyard was as usual 
noticeably warmer...so at 4pm i placed a thermometer right down on the 
dirt...the thermometer read 120 degrees...</span>


----------



## AlFulchino

no appreciable rain now for heading on a month and a half...the exact 
opposite for us at this time last yr when we measured the rain in double
digits....98 degrees today......the vineyard was as usual 
noticeably warmer...so at 4pm i placed a thermometer right down on the 
dirt...the thermometer read 120 degrees...</span>


a small sea of vines


----------



## grapeman

The vines look great Al. You have a sea of green going there! Yes it was hot again today. The digital read 98 degrees in the shade. The sand here is easily 120, maybe more. It is like a blast furnace. I gave up today in the vineyard around 1:00. I had to take one of the boys to his summer college classes- he stays on campus during the week and comes home for the weekend. I didn't go back out after that. Cindy says you can't do anything in the vineyard if you are dead- and she is right.


How big are the grapes? Most of mine are large pea size, with an early variety with tight clusters. You are going to have a nice big crop this year I bet. 


We had 4.30 inches of rain in June after a dry May. My bother inWaterloo NY had 8.5 inches of rain for June, so I guess we both lucked out.


----------



## AlFulchino

we are also at large pea size

i think we had a half inch in early june....been dry since

i was destemming 40 pounds of strawberries that a local farmer gave me this morning...gonna try my hand at strawberry wine ( per some instructions on one of the topics on this board) so i missed the early heat, but as they day went on i had a number of tastings and often i leave w the people and take them down to the grapes and you easily could not the huge increase in temps as you got towards and into the vineyard


----------



## AlFulchino

130 degrees plus on the vineyard floor!


----------



## AlFulchino

look at this site

http://logabottle.com/home/s.php?b=15781

it says date drank of 7/4/2010, yet there is no name or comment..methinks ...me know not what to think


----------



## AlFulchino

Nashua Telegraph Article

Gee I dont look as handsome as I thought I was ;( fair number of half quotes and some misquotes....gotta be careful when lettting people interview you...nothing malicious in the misquotes at all....just not all what it should be


----------



## Runningwolf

Father Al, Nice pictures and artical. Thought you would be wearing your collar for the pic..LOL. That woulda shocked the media!


----------



## grapeman

Keep it up Al. You are on your way there in that little town in NH! Good story even if all the quotes aren't completely accurate. I have yet to find a reporter that wrote it like you tell it.


Great publicity.


----------



## Scott

Nice article there Al, looks like things are going well atta boy.


That kinda sounds like a Toby Keith song, Not as handsome as I thought I once was?? or something like that.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow! What a wonderful article and GREAT pics! 

You should get permission to use them on your website, seriously! I am not sure what moved me more, the story about your cousin or the fact that you got dressed up!





Nice write up. Something tells me your going to be selling a lot of wine after that one!


----------



## R Ziegler

That is a nice article and pics.


Just one question - how did they take the picture of you in the vineyard, where it looks as if the photographeris 20 ft in the air?


----------



## AlFulchino

RZ - there happenened to be a 12 or so foot step ladder next to the building which is also about 5-6 feet up from teh vineyard floor....very observant


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks everyone, i apreciate the friendship and support here...and Mike...some day if i make it big i will hand down to you my famous t shirts


----------



## ibglowin

I was hoping you didn't let that reporter climb up on top of the winery!


----------



## ibglowin

Tell me your not pouring your limited release of Zinfandel in this pic!


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike thanks for posting the worst picture of me that they took  the funny thing is that i am much darker than the photo shows...anway no Zin in that photo!...good thing your not my neighbor....no work would get done!


----------



## grapeman

Al Fulchino said:


> Mike thanks for posting the worst picture of me that they took  the funny thing is that i am much darker than the photo shows...anway no Zin in that photo!...good thing your not my neighbor....no work would get done!

























Your worst picture of yourself is ten times more handsome than my best!


I have taken a major beating during my life with the Ugly Stick!












Al= Tall, Dark, and Handsome
Rich = Short, Faded and Ugly


----------



## AlFulchino

i dont think so!


----------



## AlFulchino

a survival video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgcctwb_lWk[/ame]

&lt;object width="480" height="385"&gt;&lt;param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dgcctwb_lWk&amp;amp;hl=en_US&amp;amp;fs=1"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dgcctwb_lWk&amp;amp;hl=en_US&amp;amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"&gt;&lt;/embed&gt;&lt;/object&gt;


----------



## ibglowin

I'm just learning all kinds of survival techniques on this forum!


----------



## Scott

That was pretty good, why was everyone backing away? That's why a Swiss Army knife is a must carry.


----------



## AlFulchino

we finally getto start on our small patio around the winery ...it should take 3-4 weeks to complete..i willpost a few pics here and on the website as available.....in the mean time here is what i think is our final draft if one of our next wines soon to be released...


----------



## AlFulchino

da back


----------



## grapeman

That should work out well for you Al. A good general purpose wine label to cover a lot of whites. You are golden with that one.


----------



## AlFulchino

summertime...does it get any prettier?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## AlFulchino

an old italian phrase

"non domandare all'oste esse ha buon vino"

"dont ask the host if he has good wine"


----------



## ibglowin

True Dat!


----------



## fivebk

Lookin good Al !!!!

BOB


----------



## Waldo

appleman said:


> Al Fulchino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike thanks for posting the worst picture of me that they took  the funny thing is that i am much darker than the photo shows...anway no Zin in that photo!...good thing your not my neighbor....no work would get done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your worst picture of yourself is ten times more handsome than my best!
> 
> 
> I have taken a major beating during my life with the Ugly Stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al= Tall, Dark, and Handsome
> Rich = Short, Faded and Ugly
Click to expand...





It's true Al..Appleman was so ugly as a baby that his Mother carried him upside down without a diaper on and told everyone he was born with just one eye


----------



## Waldo

Al Fulchino said:


> Nashua Telegraph Article
> 
> Gee I dont look as handsome as I thought I was ;( fair number of half quotes and some misquotes....gotta be careful when lettting people interview you...nothing malicious in the misquotes at all....just not all what it should be










Great article and pictures Al


----------



## AlFulchino

"It's true Al..Appleman was so ugly as a baby that his Mother carried him
upside down without a diaper on and told everyone he was born with just
one eye



"

 mine said i belonged to a friend and she had pity on me


----------



## grapeman

Ok now guys, be nice. I was a really cute kid.................... Not sure whatever happened except I grew up.


----------



## AlFulchino

started the patio this week....here is a couple of photos...more next week when the pavers are laid


----------



## ibglowin

About time you spent some of those wine profits on something other than fancy interview shirts and pants!


----------



## AlFulchino

hehehe, next time i will borrow clothes from you ...the plants are from the nursery area.....already own them


----------



## grapeman

Whatcha gonna do with the banks? Put up stone retaining walls or mulch it and plant perennial beds around? Maybe a two or three tier retaining wall with plants at each step................ It would be fun designing that. Have at it Al and let us see it when finished!


----------



## AlFulchino

i would like to do the wall...but want to wait until the next building goes up so that i can have a clearer picture of things...for now its just going to have a coat of bark mulch...by the way...that whole bed that you see is 100% horse do and bedding/wood shavings from my neighbors.....stuff gonna grow like crazy in that bed....fortunately the stuff is well aged


----------



## grapeman

Well what are you waiting for, build the next building


----------



## AlFulchino

next year..patio this yr and then i have to prep an area for three tents for a young lady and her fiance who would like to have their wedding reception here in august...then its harvest in sept and oct...get this neat story...she lives three miles from here...here and her mom walk by all these last four yrs...her grandmother owned a vineyard in oregon and everyone else had gotten married their...now its her turn and the vineyard was sold....she needed a vineyard 

now that is a beautiful story!


----------



## rrawhide

go Al go - - - 

all looks good and your plans sound great.

good luck

rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin

Will you be officiating Father Al?







Al Fulchino said:


> next year..patio this yr and then i have to prep an area for three tents for a young lady and her fiance who would like to have their wedding reception here in august...then its harvest in sept and oct...get this neat story...she lives three miles from here...here and her mom walk by all these last four yrs...her grandmother owned a vineyard in oregon and everyone else had gotten married their...now its her turn and the vineyard was sold....she needed a vineyard now that is a beautiful story!


----------



## AlFulchino

just hosting the reception, i will leave the wedding vow thing w people w a faster track to heaven than that of i


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Will you be officiating Father Al?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with all those new fancy clothes he's been wearing Father Al otta be able to buy a collar! I heard he can already turn water into wine.


----------



## Wade E

That will be one beauty of a patio.


----------



## AlFulchino

Welcome to my congregation my fellow wine brethren  i can see it now....do i hve to be celibate


----------



## grapeman

I don't know about celibate, but you sure can celebrate with the congregation of fellow winemakers anytime!


----------



## ibglowin

In nomine Domini Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. Amen!


----------



## Runningwolf

Aš pakeliu puodelio visi didieji Moderatoriai!


----------



## ibglowin

Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur!





ok ok Mike, not sure what you said there but when Father Al figures it out you'll surely burn in Hell, Of course unless you repent and confess


----------



## rrawhide

*Etiam Abbas Al is videor ut vos can operor 
is totus!!*</font></font>


----------



## AlFulchino

ok ok ok...ya'all better translate w some honest english here


----------



## grapeman

rrawhide said:


> *Etiam Abbas Al is videor ut vos can operor is totus!!*




OK Al, you want the English translation.......


How bout - Al is smarter than Albert Einstein and just did a video of running a can opener while wearing a Tutu


----------



## Waldo

Atwha idya ehya aysa


----------



## Runningwolf

runningwolf said:


> Aš pakeliu puodelio visi didieji Moderatoriai!




I raise my cup to all the great moderators


----------



## AlFulchino

you guys beat me up pretty good


----------



## ibglowin

ci piace picchiare al padre Al!


----------



## grapeman

I tried working once as a translator. What a disaster, those countries are still fighting today!


----------



## AlFulchino

Working on the Patio w help from a good friend and a young man trying to force broccoli on me


----------



## Runningwolf

Looking good Al. Is the helper your son? Looks like a lot of labor. Would concrete of been cheaper (not the same look though).


----------



## AlFulchino

grandson...2 yrs old..yep concrete would have been cheaper but as you say, not the same look, but better drainage for sure


----------



## Wade E

OK, How did you do that with the picture changing, Ive never seen that except in an avatar.


----------



## AlFulchino

gickr.com and was first shown this by our own Mike aka IBGLOWIN


----------



## ibglowin

Look at you, any excuse to show off your muscles again.....






Looking good, did you eat your broccoli?


----------



## grapeman

That will make a great looking patio to have tables and chairs on for customers to sip wine at while samling.


----------



## AlFulchino

thats right Mike....gotta do that before the skin starts to sag...just following your lead 

and yes i ate the broccoli..gotta be a role model..actually right from the garden it had some nice sweetness


----------



## rrawhide

Well Al,

I looked high and low and even went to Jack Keller's recipe book and DID NOT find a recipe for BROCCOLI WINE. I figur'd you could put your granson to work on that wine and eat some too!!! Alas and alack - not!!

look'n good, my friend.

you're beetin' the rest of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

not beetin anyone.....just doing the same thing we all do...one thing at a time...so many came before me that i am not ahead of anyone....and no one is behind me....just got word of a local small eatery doing a local cable tv show thing and wants to serve my vino....other than that i will upload a pic of the patio in a few minutes...got it 1/2 done....found myself 2 pallets short of whats needed.....typical of me


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## grapeman

slow it down Al I can't look at the pictures, they are going too fast! They look great from what I see, but set it to 2 seconds per picture if you can.


----------



## AlFulchino

will do that on the next one...glad you missed the tornados.....sunny, hot humid and no rain here since mid may...many of the local farmers have seen water sources dry up...one resorted to bringing in pool water tankers to keep his corn growing


----------



## AlFulchino

on their way


----------



## AlFulchino

sent in by one wine taster..pic of two others...the best part of the whole winery and vineyard thing is two fold...meeting people from all walks of life....and also having the solitude of the vineyard


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice pictures, WOW those are huge tasting glasses! LOL


----------



## grapeman

What's up? Their glasses look empty! Fill em up man. That's your job!


----------



## AlFulchino

laws man...laws..only so many ounces at a time ya know...imagine AFTER tasting they didnt have a smile....  anyone can smile BEFORE they taste!


----------



## ibglowin

Can't look at that for very long, start to feel queasy!







appleman said:


> slow it down Al I can't look at the pictures, they are going too fast! They look great from what I see, but set it to 2 seconds per picture if you can.


----------



## ibglowin

What happened to the fancy dud's! 

You can't sell any wine looking like that!







Al Fulchino said:


> sent in by one wine taster..pic of two others...the best part of the whole winery and vineyard thing is two fold...meeting people from all walks of life....and also having the solitude of the vineyard


----------



## Wade E

Wow, there is a limit on how much you are allowed to give them per tasting glass but I bet there is no limit to how many times you can let them do a tasting in one day right&gt; I guess this law works on your side though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

verasion has started!


----------



## BonnieJoy

Our Marquette's have started verasion here in NE Indiana, too.

This is the first season we've allowed any clusters, Al. About how big are this varieties grapes supposed to be (marbles or peas???)and how many pounds/vine is normal? I believe the Purdue Univ. test site nearest me was yielding about 7#/vine.


----------



## AlFulchino

what year in your ground are these Bonnie?


----------



## BonnieJoy

3rd year in the ground. Poor progress 1st year - so only 2nd good season. Just allowed 5 plants to have some clusters.


----------



## AlFulchino

10.5 lbs per vine is what U MINN found

i agree w your strategy of deciding to only let your most vigorous ones carry fruit in what it sounds like is more like a second year

my first two yrs i fertilized three times...then third and fourth reduced to 2 time...water appropriately while they are developing


----------



## grapeman

Your yield will vary by age of the vine, spacing, water and anount of clusters retained. Marquette berries tend to run smaller than some varieties and have fairly tight clusters. I would say they are the size of very large peas and a bit smaller than normal marbles. The ones at Willsboro have averaged 18 pounds per vine on 8x10 foot spacing over a 3 year period. Let them hang as long as you can. The brix should get in the mid 20's, ph is good about 3.3- 3.4 and TA should be around 9-10 g/L. 


What are you seeing veraison in Al?
Mine are just a bit off from starting. I see a bit of gray tint to some varieties which will soon begin turning.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Thank-you gentlemen. As always, you've both been very helpful.


----------



## AlFulchino

Bonnie, i just messaged you a picture


----------



## AlFulchino

also things depend on how many fruiting zones you are carrying....VSP / scott henry...because a vsp can only offer so much space to clusters..thats a decision you have to make regarding your soil and vine vigor


----------



## BonnieJoy

Al, I put all the hybrids on VSP. Frontenac Gris + 2 N/A's on TWC. I was actually trying for lower yields as I was hoping to maximize the fruit quality.


----------



## AlFulchino

on most hybrids the vigor is so good that you dont have to worry about making that decison on quality, it all should be good....the nice thing for you is that you can take a vsp trained vine and still go to for example a scott henry system....if you want tp experiment...how the vines now....you have a picture?


----------



## AlFulchino

patio is finally done....the only major project for this yr...need some furniture now


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino

i dont recall what varieties these were...took a lot of pictures...heading for the home stretch


----------



## Wade E

Patio looks sweet Al. Are those Nicolok pavers?


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks...they are Belgard Pavers...mega-bergerac, tumbled style...color is Esterel Red


----------



## Runningwolf

Al that patio looks great and so do the grapes! I am also liking the landscaping around it.


----------



## ibglowin

You done good Al!





Can't believe how much farther along you are vs. CA & WA. Must be those "smarter" hybrid grapes you have!


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike, trust me i was suprised at the rapid rate of verasion as well......hopefully the weather stays good and i can ride into some good ripening numbers...but as we say in farming...we take what we can get and are given...New Hampshire Magazine was interviewing me last week and i took them into the vines to show the the grapes and that was when i saw the first grapes of the yr going into verasion...i had been in that area just a few days earlier and there was nothing.....yesterday i went to the north end of that row and wow...the grapes were going as in the picture above...nets are ready...hope i dont have to use them

Dan, thanks....its a frugal landscape....the *soil* is all 100% manure and bedding from my neighbor.....the hibiscus and lillies etc are just ones we still have from the small nursery area that we have....just the mulch had to be bought

(not all my grapes are hybrids


----------



## ibglowin

I will post a ton of pics when I get back but here is one taken a few days ago of some Cab Sauvignon at Grgich Hills in Napa. Mike Grgich is the winemaker that crafted the Chardonnay that beat the French in the famous Paris blind wine tasting back in 1976.


----------



## AlFulchino

wow..great looking vines....and you say this is the same winemaker per the movie Bottle Shock? cool


----------



## ibglowin

One in the same. They didn't have a part for Mike in the movie.





These were the "show vines" in front of the winery. 

In the rear were the (acres) of "real" vines.





I made a stop at Gustavo Thrace Winery as well. He was the "apprentice" winemaker in "Bottle Shock". I did a tasting and picked up a bottle of his 06' Barbera. It was hands down the best of his reds.


----------



## AlFulchino

cool story! thanks for telling it

i made about 40-50 gallons of barbera that i sold out of in about six weeks, just out of our winery....its a great grape to work with..but you must give it time o develop and have to recognize that it is an earthy wine made for the purpose of letting food shine and be the star


----------



## ibglowin

Hard to beat an Italian grape varietal and food right!

Mangia, mangia!


----------



## AlFulchino

whatchya all think about the name 'Classico' for a dry red table wine ( red) that is the result of one of my blends...i am looking for this to me a regular year in and year out 12-16 dollar wine to be sort of a sugnature dry red table wine for our winery ....?

i had vincere ( to overcome) and conquisto ( to conquer) in mind but am liking Fulchino Vineyard Classico the best

corny? campy? over done? good?

notes of spice..pepper....thicker than a merlot...moderate tannins...black berroes, currants, cherry..some leather...dont have the number in front of me...wanna say 12=13%


----------



## AlFulchino

adding in based on todays tasting notes....although young at only 11 months, it us already showing a gentle complexity...very sure to age well...great deep rich black cherry and red in color..just beautiful to look at


----------



## ibglowin

Rosso Classico!


----------



## AlFulchino

good sounding Mike..... i like it....i have a Tutto di Rossi that I will be releasing in sept or october that is a dry red table wine made from six red varieties....a manly wine w aroma of leather and tobacco...and dried plums and cherries on the palate..a good cigar/library wine


----------



## AlFulchino

my daughter came across this new photo the other day...it was taken in the last week of May/first week in June of this year

[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=42.754789,-71.548167&amp;num=1&amp;t=h&amp;sll=42.755067,-71.54848&amp;sspn=0.006295,0.006295&amp;gl=us&amp;hl=en&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=42.754851,-71.548617&amp;spn=0.00182,0.005493&amp;z=18"]http://maps.google.com/maps?q=42.754789,-71.548167&amp;num=1&amp;t=h&amp;sll=42.755067,-71.54848&amp;sspn=0.006295,0.006295&amp;gl=us&amp;hl=en&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=42.754851,-71.548617&amp;spn=0.00182,0.005493&amp;z=18[/ame]


----------



## Goodfella

Cool pics and discussion about Grgich. 










Heres my story... My Great grandfather is Joe Grgich. As kids he would tell us about his cousin in calafornia growing grapes for wine!!! Yes... Mike Grgich.


Your great grand children will have the same story AL.


----------



## grapeman

I like the google picture Al. Did they take that from the winery roof also on a ladder?







Is the winery in the lower left corner where the vines are set back a bit?


----------



## ibglowin

Get out of town!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You get the family discount then right!





He's one of my hero's Joel! Rockstar status for sure. Way cool!








Goodfella said:


> Cool pics and discussion about Grgich.
> 
> Heres my story... My Great grandfather is Joe Grgich. As kids he would tell us about his cousin in calafornia growing grapes for wine!!! Yes... Mike Grgich.


----------



## ibglowin

Very cool pick of the place! 

It's so detailed I think I can even see Al in one of his patented "guinea's" working in the vineyard!


----------



## AlFulchino

Hey Joel...appreciate the comment..but i got 2-5 lifetimes before i get mentioned for being more than what i am....

Rich, in that lower left corner you can see what looks like some sand...that is about where the new patio is..so yes it seems the building is a bit hidden...keeps the building shaded during the summer

Mike....you must be seeing me in your sleep  not a good sign brother Mike!


----------



## Wade E

Nice Google map there Al. I always liked that Map but wish they had updated it somewhat more often cause the only pics of around here were about 1 years old. Whats the ratio of vineyard to nursery in that pic?


----------



## jeepbabe

Al- just looked at the google map and realized how close you are to my family in New England. I might have to stop by and check out the vineyards the next time I am visiting up North!


----------



## ibglowin

Ha!

I see many things in my sleep Al.......






Thank goodness you are not one of them!







Al Fulchino said:


> Mike....you must be seeing me in your sleep   not a good sign brother Mike!


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Wade....its as close to 100% vineyard as i can get till i cut trees down 

Mike..i agre...glad you dont see me in your sleep..and i hope the scrawny hand in that picture holding the grapes for that young lady is not you hand 

Hay ya Jeep!.....please do visit...just remember its one vineyard.....not vineyards


----------



## AlFulchino

this is a picture i took today of my good friend Pietro ..he came along a couple of years back, all excited to see a vineyard....he offered some help..w many things...and never took any money even though i offered....so i told him to go to my aging vessels and come up w a blend....it is called Tutto di Rossi which means 'all the reds'..it is a nice gentlemenly red table wine....

he's a gonna be-a famouso! 

this picture will go on the label


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Father Al!


----------



## grapeman

That's a great little story Al. I bet he enjoyed being able to go to the barrels and draw out some samples to mix. He just looks Olde World. Did he enjoy his own blend?


----------



## AlFulchino

yep he did..its a little light to med body...dry...notes of leather and 
tobacco in the nose and dried plum and cherry on the palate...if the 
final large blend integrates the way the small one did then it should be
ready in mid sept



also got the first of our peaches today....gotta let'em soften up for a few days before destoning and throwing the yeast


----------



## Wade E

That a lot of peaches, are you going to make some wine of this and sell it? Many local vineyards here do well with fruit wines.


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Wade...yep this is for the winery....i think i am gonna try about twenty bushels in all..i made some last yr w the help of the folks here on this forum....turned out great


----------



## ibglowin

Pietro looks way to distinguished to be hanging out witch you....





You better git rid of the guinea's!


----------



## Wade E

Sounds good Al, you should make a dry and semi out of it.


----------



## AlFulchino

you are right Wade....i will have to..last yr was a sweet version...delicious !

Mike...i told Pete that i would design the picture style ...i think it befits him...he is a great guy...and good friend...and yes...too distinguished for me


----------



## Wade E

Or you could do a semi and A desert, they sell 375 of desert wine around here for $14.00


----------



## AlFulchino

your right Wade...great idea


----------



## Waldo

It's Possible !!!


----------



## AlFulchino

now that made me smile! ok everyone here is welcome to come make blend...then we photo shop you on Pete's body as Waldo did and we can sell your wine


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Guess that old saying is true, clothes do make the man. 

Even Waldo looks "respectable" in that suit!


----------



## Runningwolf

That is way too funny!


----------



## rrawhide

ALL you can say is:

winemaker maggiore con l'atteggiamento</font> 


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

we never plannned on hosting any events...and was very suprised when a young couple asked to rent the vineyard for a day for their wedding reception.....for them we agreed...i wil try to get some pictures this saturday...for now here is the tents that were installed today


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! Pssssttt....

Its not a tent, its a "marquee"......

Tents cost $,Marquee's cost $$$$$!


----------



## AlFulchino

what were you thinking? the kind of tents uses by Native Americans in NM?


----------



## Runningwolf

Wow that is cool they thought enough of your place to do this. More publicity for you withthe guests also.


----------



## ibglowin

Ha!

No thats called a Teepee!








Marquee is more "European" and definitely for the rich! $$$$$$$

Events like this can be a gold mine for you my good friend!








Al Fulchino said:


> what were you thinking? the kind of tents uses by Native Americans in NM?


----------



## Goodfella

Hey AL,


I hope you tried to talk the groom out of it!!!


----------



## Waldo

Cool..loads of free advertising !!


----------



## grapeman

That is great Al. Have fun.


Dan, what is a hate guest?


----------



## Runningwolf

appleman said:


> That is great Al. Have fun.
> 
> 
> Dan, what is a hate guest?





That was a terrible typo!


----------



## AlFulchino

the vineyard really sticks out when people drive by...hopefully no one drives off the road


----------



## ibglowin

Thats a guest you wished didn't show up to the wedding!







appleman said:


> Dan, what is a hate guest?


----------



## ibglowin

Waldo said:


> Cool..loads of free advertising !!




Hmmmmm.........


----------



## ibglowin

Wow.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFEY9RIRJA&NR=1"]Tough audience[/ame] today!


----------



## Waldo

Is Al making his wine in tents????


----------



## AlFulchino

i am Waldo 

Hey Mike..at least the crickets responded! 

____

marching day by day towards harvest


----------



## grapeman

Mike I haven't had much time to spend in the office lately to check on these posts during the day. Too much going on.


Al those Marquette are looking good. Do you dare say what brix they are?
I checked at Willsboro today. The Marquette is at 21 brix and the Mn1200 is at 21.4. LaCrescent is at 21 brix. Most of the others are running from 16-19 brix. It won't take long to picking at these rates!


I assume you are about as ready for harvest as I am! HELP!!!


----------



## AlFulchino

who said those are marquette...those are corvina 

this past monday we were between 70 and 90% of where we should be vis a vis brix numbers...no real rain....so after this reception on saturday i will retake numbers

and by the way..only government employees can take the time to make posts like Mike does


----------



## Wade E

Al, you are growing Corvina? Plans to make some Amarone? Do you have the other 2 usually used as well which I believe are Molinara and Rhondinalla?


----------



## grapeman

OOpps sorry Al, didn't mean to miss-id those. Dang but they look like Marquette, leaves and all



Still posting in code for those spies that keep checking you out?


----------



## ibglowin

Rich,

I was just joking around, I realize you guys are busier than a rooster in a three story henhouse these days!







appleman said:


> Mike I haven't had much time to spend in the office lately to check on these posts during the day. Too much going on.


----------



## ibglowin

Al Fulchino said:


> by the way..only government employees can take the time to make posts like Mike does



Just doing my job keeping us all safe and sound for another day Al......


----------



## AlFulchino

and we all feel very safe thank you...any chance you could run for president in '12?


----------



## ibglowin

By then I'll be commercial and too busy shipping wine all over the place......


----------



## AlFulchino

with between 2400 and 2500 growing degree days under our belt here, we are ready to begin harvest...a full 2-4 weeks ahead of schedule/normal...acid has just dropped to wonderful levels...sugars are good to exceptional...and i know i saw a guilty bird flee the vineyard this afternoon.....seed color is there or close...flavor is getting wonderful

i wait all year for this...perhaps the 2-4 weeks before harvest is the most fabulous because the vines and grapes look so pretty...we have vines that have become pretty much disease resistant by August....the whole atmosphere is so pretty...

now we begin to work hard again...take in the final numbers that quantify what the year will mean in terms of wine and its own little legacy...


----------



## grapeman

Good luck as you proceed into harvest Al. 


You have indeed had a good growing season, warm dry weather all year. 


Here is to some great wine.


And no don't wish me to have a super early harvest- still waiting on the State! At least I talked to the woman today in charge. I asked her if they had the Temporary application and she said she would check because it isn't showing in the system. She was going to call back and let me know- but didn't. She is probably back on vacation now................... She had been on vacation 5 out of the last six weeks!


----------



## ibglowin

Al, Al, Al..........

You know the rules.......

Pics or it never happened!






Best Wishes for a Great and Magnificent Harvest in 2010!


----------



## AlFulchino

Brother Mike, rest assured you will have pictures  thanks for the good wishes

Rich..just stabilize that must till you get that license...its IN THE MAIL  it WILL come!  meanwhile sip some peach wine


----------



## grapeman

You are right when you say sip some peach wine. That stuff is high potency! I am having some right now and it puts hair on your chest for sure! A couple more bottles and I might look like you!


----------



## AlFulchino

hahahahhahhaaa..dont let Brother Mike hear that...he will start asking for some 

yu are right..it is a bot of a high impact wine


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO that is too funny my friend!


----------



## AlFulchino

ok Mike...see you in the AM!!! thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Wade E

Cant wait to see the beautiful pics of your grapes my friend. I agree, it looks just awesome when all the grapes have turned those wonderful colors against the green foliage!


----------



## xanxer82

can't wait to see the pictures. Good luck Al


----------



## AlFulchino

it has started...


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## grapeman

That's all you picked?????????????


You better get your butt in gear if you are going to get them all picked!


----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino




----------



## AlFulchino

ok thats enough...enough to prove to Mike that something is going on 

750 pounds this morning, 2 rows...start up again tomorrow


----------



## grapeman

Well that's a bit better! Glad you listened to me and got moving!


Seriously, looks great Al!


----------



## ibglowin

Bellissimo! 

Showing off your pecks again I see........





Can I borrow that Crusher when your through!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW great pictures. The grapes I am talking about!


----------



## Wade E

Now those grapes look awesome! What do you guys do as far as putting under the press to catch the juices. Never understood why they dont make them at least tall enough to get a 5 gallon bucket under the drip tray.


----------



## AlFulchino

well we havent pressed yet...just crush and destem...although i have a white ready to pick and will use it that day

we elevated the press on a stand that has a couple of wheels for easier moving around..anyways, the elevation allows is to place a brute under the drip area, and that saves a lot of time and extra work


----------



## Wade E

When you get a chance could you take a pic of that stand, I would highly appreciate it for ideas!


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Wade...i sure will...i will make sure it is in a future posting...another 1000 or so pounds today in between tastings and we have only done 5 rows wow...even i am impressed!


----------



## grapeman

Keep on going Al, another what- 25 rows to go? 


I need to keep my press at a shorter height because of my vertically challenged condition. I put a big Rubbermaid tote under to catch the juice and then ned to pour it into the fermenters. You could use a transfer pump and someday soon I am sure I will. You could always get one of these Wade









Attach a must pump to it and fill your tanks. Only a thousand bucks for the tank and a few grand for the pump. Maybeyou could get two and keep a spare.








Here is my collection tank:








Just remove the lid or it doesn't hold much. In my system, I am the transfer pump..........


----------



## AlFulchino

thats very nice Rich!!!

Wade here is a pic for you..we had to break the press out today because 
we have already passed the grape weight that we picked last year...and 
we are only about 1/3 done...anyway Wade this is just a home made 
solution...done by a friend for me...two wheels allow for me to tilt the
thing and move around easily...and the height is set to allow us to 
pour right into the tubs..hope it helps some....it has helped me a bunch


----------



## xanxer82

Wade said:


> When you get a chance could you take a pic of that stand, I would highly appreciate it for ideas!



Thanks for posting the pic
I'd like to build a stand for my press too.


----------



## AlFulchino

well worth it Dan...


----------



## AlFulchino

this just came out....thankful once again of course...but i also have to say i did not expect all the good vibes from all the every day people like me...stories like the one below seem surreal to me...its like...are they talking about us??? little us? and i mean little..we are like the teeniest little blip on the wine worlds radar

NH Magazine Article


----------



## grapeman

Another great article Mr. Fulchino! Great storyline, especially involving the family.


How do they find us? I hope they keep it up. Yesterday I had an interview with someone for an article for Wines and Vines Magazine.


----------



## Runningwolf

What an excellent article Father Al! It is so cool to read such nice articles in the paper (especially about yourself and family) at a time when there are so many distressing articles to read. I hope you have a page on your web site to post these.


----------



## ibglowin

Ooooooh..............

Al has a secret!





"He has tried a few vine types from UC Davis' Genome Center and other American and Italian vines - which varietal specifically, he will not tell....."


Nice press!


----------



## Wade E

Thanks Rich for the Tote idea!


----------



## AlFulchino

another 1350 lbs...now just under 7k.....and approx 1/2 done..i see grapes in my sleep


----------



## ibglowin

Hehehehe.....

Not what I see in my sleep my good friend but beautiful none the less!

So tell me, how much help do you have? I hope you have lots of help from "la famiglia" et. Al.......

No pun intended, Oh OK, pun intended!


----------



## grapeman

The man has more Brutes than I do! You must own stock in Rubbermaid by now.
Do you lift those full brutes up by hand to dump in the crusher? No wonder Mike thinks you "are a brute". 


Also, that lid won't work well for a primary- it is too shallow!


----------



## AlFulchino

you better get some Rich..that is where you are heading in short order!!! 

Mike...are you seeing dead batteries in your sleep?


----------



## grapeman

I know I will need more. I only have 15 and even last year had to press some early to open them up as I needed them.


----------



## ibglowin

Noooooooo.......

I see the same thing you do in my sleep!











Dibs on the blonde!


----------



## AlFulchino

you cant claim dibs when you make a post before the other chap knows of it...by default you get lucy


----------



## Wade E

Thats a lot of grapes there Al!


----------



## rrawhide

wow wow wow
wow wow
wow


looks like casa de fruita


congratulations


hope mine starts soon - netted some today to get a little more brix.


later


rick


----------



## Waldo

WOW....I mean......WOW !!!


----------



## AlFulchino

after cutting my fingers a few times last year i finally did purchase these tools...WELL WORTH IT...harvest is easier than can be imagined w these tools...grab the cluster w one hand push on the cluster stem w this tool...the two blades inside the tip slice o presto and you drop the cluster straight down to the bucket...fast not possible to cut your fingers unless you have teenie fingers like Mike 

6 bucks and change for the handle...2 and change for the replaceable tip/blade...orchard valley supply

the picture is from another website but is the exact tool i use


----------



## grapeman

Glad you gave them a try Al. Makes the job a lot easier and a bit safer.


----------



## ibglowin

Build a better mouse trap! So no lever to pull or anything?


----------



## AlFulchino

better than that Mr Mike......YOU don't need batteries!


----------



## ibglowin

My batteries are always running low these days it seems, and not just on my pH meter!


----------



## AlFulchino

call your doctor....thats called Low 'T' Mike  

and i only know about it from those tv commerical!  you got it!


----------



## AlFulchino

even though i should have expected it....we are up to 11,000 lbs so far...about a bit over 2/3 done .....if i close my eyes, i see grape clusters (seriously)

i need more aging tanks.....i cant say it enough times..i think this year w the weather ( heat and sunshine) and this land producing great brix....ph and acid will be one that i probably will never ever see again in my lifetime...i think we should end up w seven tons give or take


----------



## ibglowin

Better get a change of clothes......


----------



## rrawhide

I ordered one of them yellow thingys with a couple of spare cutters - they are in route but won't be here for tomarrow. But, the next round i will use.


rrawhide


----------



## grapeman

That's a lot of grapes Al. I was wondering how they were going.


As crazy as it sounds, unless you seriously thin crop, you will likely see double or triple that crop in the future even if you don't plant more.
Yields will keep growing as the vines mature and can handle more with your varieties. I picked Priarie Star yesterday at Willboro and we have taken a couple others also. Today we have a lot of volunteers coming so I will be leaving soon. I picked over 400 pounds of Prairie Star yesterday- off 12 vines. That is over 33 pounds per vine. I suspect you are getting about 12 pounds per vine this year- so there is room for a bigger crop! They were ripe enough and I wanted to get them before they start to break down. 


Good luck with the rest of harvest.


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike - i did get a better muscle head shirt 

Rick...you will love those picking tools...the blades will get a bit dull as any serious harvest beats them down...BUT at 2.38 for e replacemet head its no bog deal....you will LOVE this tool

Rich......UNBELIEVABLE..then again, i said that last year as well....gonna go do some pressing and pick some more...hopefully another 1000.


----------



## Runningwolf

What is the avg life span for a vine? Does it very between the types?


----------



## Wade E

Thats awesome Al and a great crop with great #'s is what you deserve. Are ou going to keep going with the Flex tanks and get some more this year?


----------



## AlFulchino

Didnt harvest so much today...had to do a lot of pressing and racking because so many primaries have gone to 1.02 or less in on case ( ouch)...so press and press and press...more picking on Monday....and Yes Wade, i am in the market for 5-8 more tanks right now

Dan, Rich probably knows better than i do...but i would think crown gall has a bigger opportunity to stunt a vine than age ...i think these vines are gonna be around for decades


----------



## AlFulchino

dont ask me how i have avoided using netting.....but thank God......i have not needed to apply them.....vineyard work is hard enough..and i am very appreciative the birds en masse have not found the vines....now on the other hand...some honey bees HAVE!


----------



## Waldo

So do the bees around vineyards produce Mead in their hives ??


----------



## AlFulchino

they must...no pun intended.....they sure dont fly right after being w the grapes


----------



## BonnieJoy

I love the joking on this forum. You guys keep me in stitches.


----------



## Wade E

Maybe Waldo can photo shop a big bee hive on a carboy and trick the bee to depositing all their hard work into it. Ummmmmmmmmm, Pyment!


----------



## rrawhide

AL - Ikeep dreaming about a #40 bladder press - just jumping over the vines and jumping - jumping!!! Do you have the same dream?


Sure wish we were commerciallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll, I think!!!








do not thinkthat we will ever be able to afford though!!!!


later


rick


----------



## AlFulchino

my dream starts w a label machine....an additional bottler...more aging tanks....THEN later a better must or transfer pump and press ( probably hydraulic)......

and oh yes...one other thing....eight or nine days in the week...or 30 hours to a day 

found three flex tanks on open market...the flex company themselves insist on a minimum 2-3 week delivery time...which is ludicrous and i told them so...great product they have, but their ability to deliver quickly has ALWAYS been lax, supposedly they were going to start also shipping from NY state...they said that yrs ago...seems what i need comes from WA state......and i know this..i get items from the west coast in 5 days or less...not sure what the issue is..when i say they have a great product..i MEAN GREAT...i still need more tanks...gotta figure something out FAST


----------



## BonnieJoy

Al - Are you using their cylindrical tanks w/ variable capacities? I've been weighing using the flex tanks vs. SS Var. Cap. I think for whites that having aging potential the best choice is SS. Flex tanks for reds seems a better fit &amp; no need for oak barrels. Do you have an opinion either way??


----------



## okree

Al - I noticed that you have a large collection of Rubbermaid Brutes. I assume you're also using them as primary fermenters? I'm trying to decide between the 55 gallon Brutes and the 55 gallon plastic drums (open top w\lid). I'm just curious if you are happy with the Brute containers and the factorsthat went into your decision.


btw, this is a very informative and entertaining thread.... thanks for sharing!


----------



## AlFulchino

sorry i missed the questions for a couple of days...between mums...harvest and winery duties, i didnt get a chance

Hi Bonnie...i can vouch for whites aging very WELL in Flex tanks...my issue w Flex tanks is they dont have product ready unless you give them lead time...

get the tanks w the larger openings versus the smaller openings...far easier to work with

Aubrey...yes the brutes are primaries...i crush in teh big tubs then bucket to the brutes to save space on teh crush pad...speed of aquisition was a motivating force as well.....

by the way we are up at about 15,500 lbs w a little more to go....sugar numbers have been from 20-28

sorry i had to pull some info...for reasons of a local nature...but look at Rich's topic for some great info

if you getthe floating skin it makes the tank variable,.....i have left as little as six gallons sit in a fifty gal tank for a year....w no issue.....the skin itself is an outrageous price in my view...but it works even though it often crinkles at teh edge a bit......so i use some argon

stainless looks pretty..but in my mind does not age wine as well....flex tanks look industrial


----------



## rrawhide

Al


I used my picker 'thingy' yesterday and wow what a difference. Except mine is orange!!! I am going to order a couple more of them - they really work well.
I can highly recommend them.


Thanx


rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide

Al


Since I do not have flextanks - have a question for you. I am using 59 gallon blue barrels for secondaries when I have the quantitiy of wine. In one of my barrels now there is only 48 gallons so have quite a bit of head space. Should I tighten up into 3 - 15 gallon barrels or just use co2 to blanket the empty space. This is already a blend so I might just fill with more wine in a few days after their fermentation is finished. Hummmm?


thanx


rick


----------



## ibglowin

Al Fulchino said:


> by the way we are up at about 15,500 lbs w a little more to go....



Thats over 1000 gallons of wine if I calculate correctly and over 5000 bottles of finished wine.........





You need to rent one of the portable bottling rigs that roll up to the winery for a day and bottles everything and then moves on down the road!


----------



## AlFulchino

rrawhide said:


> Al
> 
> 
> Since I do not have flextanks - have a question for you. I am using 59 gallon blue barrels for secondaries when I have the quantitiy of wine. In one of my barrels now there is only 48 gallons so have quite a bit of head space. Should I tighten up into 3 - 15 gallon barrels or just use co2 to blanket the empty space. This is already a blend so I might just fill with more wine in a few days after their fermentation is finished. Hummmm?
> 
> 
> thanx
> 
> 
> rick



Rick....i would blanket it w gas because space is often an issue...floor space....however i also at time place it into smaller things like carboys if i wish to bottle just some of the wine at a time. By the way...the floating skin in a flex tank is nothing more than a 2 sheets of plastic around some foam for flexibility and stability over the fluid...a lot to pay at 85 bucks


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike...i am gonna rent you!


----------



## ibglowin

Ok, just make sure you got lots of batteries around, mine tend to wear out quickly!


----------



## AlFulchino

mine was worn out today, no grapes picked......was out till 2am last night...a rarity for me....should finish i the next day or two....or three.....another good wine tasting day at the winery....i thing i may need batteries myself..or better yet a direct connect plug


----------



## ibglowin

Just get your Dr. to give you an Rx for these!


----------



## AlFulchino

just so you know...i foresaw this post you made.....

i knew you were using those things... didnt know you would admit it here....so did you use the tripod to take that still picture of the shelf in your medicine cabinet? 

was it the 200 lbs of grapes you pressed that wor you out and required those pills? i have heard about them..is that the dosage you are now requiring? 5 pills at a time??? ahem, remember the four hour rule


----------



## rrawhide

it all comes out now - Al Al Al - - -


----------



## ibglowin

You are psycho, I mean psychic........

ROTFLMAO!





I hate that 4 hour rule, unnecessary trips to the ER...........


----------



## rrawhide

U N E C E S S A R Y ?????????????????????


bawahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## ibglowin

You know me Al.......

Better living through..........Chemistry!


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike way to go, let everyone know you're UP for the job!


----------



## rrawhide

*5 pills - 5 hours?????????????





impressive!!!

*


----------



## Randoneur

Let's.....this is a wine forum, so to get back on topic-
How do you disolve those into a bottle of wine? One per bottle???
You have a genius marketing plan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

randoneur said:


> Let's.....this is a wine forum, so to get back on topic-
> How do you disolve those into a bottle of wine? One per bottle???
> You have a genius marketing plan!!!!!!!!!!





I agree that would be a very UP and COMING drink!


Al's New Wine, "Its what gets you up when your feeling down"!


----------



## grapeman

Yes but it might be HARD to justify the extra $10 expense for the extra raw material - that is a pretty STIFF expense. Then there is the matter of color..... a blue wine might make more than one user STAND UP and take notice.


----------



## rrawhide

just waiting for bonnie joys comments on this new wine


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

Harvest is complete...for the record the wine grapes that will go into our wine is 16,260 pounds and that does not include grapes i gave away to neighbors, friends etc,......found some food grade tanks locally ( 8 - 50 ) gallons to use as temp storage until i can free up my regular aging vessels

gonna do some pressing tomorrow...and one last press sill be done in about 10 days or so...and somewhere in there i may go buy some CA grapes as well


now you can all go back to talking about Mike's Viagra addiction and his need to take five pills to account for his new found need to up the dosage to get his same high .....


----------



## ibglowin

Hehehehe.......

And now we know the real secret to Fulchino wine, it's blended with Cali grape juice!







Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha.........



Al Fulchino said:


> ...and somewhere in there i may go buy some CA grapes as well now you can all go back to talking about Mike's Viagra addiction and his need to take five pills to account for his new found need to up the dosage to get his same high .....


----------



## AlFulchino

nope..i dont do that.....i do all varietals w CA grapes......my grandfather whom we called Poppy always made Zinfandel...so thats a family tradition

the great news is that my 100% vineyard grown grapes make fabulous blends and varietals all on their own....

take another blue pill


----------



## robie

The secret is out. Now we know what is made at Los Viagramos, NM.


----------



## rrawhide

Let's see - put the ol' rusty pencil to this and here it is: 


First the 'chart'


Grapes
From to approx


1 pound must gallons .09 to .11 gallons
1/2 ton must gallons 90 to 110 gallons
1 ton must gallons 180 to 220 gallons
1/2 ton finished wine70 to 90 gallons
1 tonfinished wine 140 to 180 gallons


therefore Al has, in his way-toooooo full new building, 8.1 tons of must gallons or 1620 gallons (approx) times .77 (must to finished wine conversion) = 1250 gallons/finished wine times 5 bottles per gallon = 6,250 bottles or 525 cases. (****** this is all very approximate high math calculations******). Not responsible for totals.


----------



## Wade E

You just about finished over 16,000 lbs of grapes and now your looking to buy some. Mike you are right, Al is psycho!


----------



## rrawhide

obsessed!!!


BUT he can sell!!!!!!!!!


maybe we all should meet at Al's once a year for Italian food and his 'special' wine. Anybody 2nd this??????


----------



## AlFulchino

Rick...you are all welcome out this way....especially at harvest time 

gonna release this one in the next 2-3 weeks...all from our own estate grown grapes


----------



## Runningwolf

Al very nice label. Sounds great. I can see the womencoming in for this one, I hope you UP for it!


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks......this one really captures the town i live in which has many pic your own fruit type frams....cherries, raspberries etc...and as soon as this one came of age, i thought this wine belongs to the twon

ps..i can tell you this....no blue pills needed


----------



## grapeman

I think you will appreciate your bigger building when you get a chance to build it! Lots of wine for a tiny winery.


Sounds like another winner you have going .


----------



## AlFulchino

started letting people taste it this weekend....what a response...it is going to appeal also to a lot of non wine drinkers....one of my biggest audiences


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmm......

With all that weight on the foundation in that tiny little winery I have some serious concerns about proper weight loading........

For that matter, all that ethanol in such a small place could be a serious fire hazard, asphyxiation hazard and health hazard to the small town of Hollis, NH........

We may need to have an "intervention" and relieve this poor man of some of this excess from purely a safety aspect......


----------



## rrawhide

lookin good Al


keep up the good work - - - - 


rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf

Father Al, my apologies to you sir. I was on my way up to help you out when my wife reminded me of bottling I needed to do in my own basement.


----------



## AlFulchino

ok Dan...so your wife is in charge?

Thanks Rick...how is your body after harvest? mine is still catching up on some sleep

Mike...it is the little winery that could


----------



## Runningwolf

Al Fulchino said:


> ok Dan...so your wife is in charge?



Sometimes its best to let them believe they are.


----------



## rrawhide

morn', 


Well Al, by now you have caught up on all your sleep and rearing to go again.


Rich, sounds like you had a fine harvest too.


And us, we still have 5 varieties to go - negrara; nebbiolo; barbera; charbono and forestera. They all were brix 20-21 yesterday. SO, still have some time to go. Since we had a cool spell they slowed way down. But warm again this week. We either have to pick by Thursday or they wait until the 7th of October. YES FATHER AL, I leave on the 1st until the 6th for a High Sierra fishing trip for trout!!! The grapes are all netted and are resting nicely. Hopefully, if we do not pick, they will be at 24-26 brix when we return. This is where we would like them to be anyway. This fishing trip is an annual men's trip from church. I have to go since I invited another (for his first time) and I am driving too. This is about 6 hours away and will be on the June Lake Loop out of Bishop, Ca. Yes, dear, I will take pictures too!!!


The earlier wine is all done with fermentation and is or will be racked into secondaries or carboys today. I still need to test the TA again but the ph's are all 3.25-3.68 so should be ok. I will post pictures later on these.


Hope all that are growing their own grapes are having a good time and a good harvest too!!! Especially Mike, after doing his destem/crush by hand - part of the learning curve. Next year, equipment for sure. But, remember, he is just a kid!!!!


later


rrawhide


ps: I'm posting this on my thread too!


----------



## ibglowin

Something tells me a Phase 2 expansion is already in the planning stages somewhere!



Al Fulchino said:


> Mike...it is the little winery that could


----------



## AlFulchino

Rick...i have been to June Lake...there was a little old lady who had a restaraunt nearby.....she had photos of many celebrities on the wall..there were seven of us dining and this lady, the owner sat down w us...talked w us, got our names and what we wanted to eat....all without ever writing any of it down....it was impressive...terrific food...poor lady s probably long gone as i suspected she was in her 80's back then...and this was 15 or so yrs ago

have a great time....the grapes will still be there!


----------



## AlFulchino

http://www.capwiz.com/freegrapes/issues/alert/?alertid=14948676

<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="406"><t><tr><td colspan="2" align="left" valign="top">*Defeat HR5034: Stop the Monopoly Power Grab*</span>
</td>
</tr>
<tr><td colspan="2" height="5">
</td></tr>
</t></table>

"HR 5034 is an unprecedented special interest power grab that is a 
direct threat to legal, regulated winery and retailer directshipping."</span>


----------



## AlFulchino

after all is said and done...some very productive leaves have done their job and begin to fall


----------



## grapeman

You had a bit too much wine when taking that picture Al.



Either that or you have about a 45 degree slope to your flat land.


----------



## AlFulchino

tilt your head!


----------



## ibglowin

You took that after doing a lot of barrel/carboy tasting!


----------



## AlFulchino

speak for yourself!


----------



## AlFulchino

just purchased an Enolmatic Bottle Filler from George to add alongside my Buon Vino Filler.......dont plan on using for a couple of weeks, but from what i have read here and other places everyone is happy w it...next on the hit list may be a Primera


AP362 Label Applicator
</font><h1> </h1>


----------



## grapeman

You should really like the filler Al. Not sure if you remember, but I posted that I was making a two spout filler. It uses my vacuum pump and two heads from the Enolmatic fillers. I still need to assemble it all and will do it soon after finishing picking and pressing. Assembly has taken the back burner since I have a one spout stainless filler that works off the vacuum.


----------



## Wade E

When did George start selling the Enol? Ive bugged him a few times to carry it!


----------



## grapeman

It has to be recently because he has it listed with picture coming soon.


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Wade,i have noticed it on his site for a while...no picture to go along w the listing yet....i am very happy w my buon vino filler and was going to keep it simple w a second one...but i like the idea of adding the filter later on to this enolmatic...and getting that nice discount that George offers to his frequent buyers is a notable plus

my reason at this point in time for adding a second machine versus a double or multi spout filler was to have a second option if one unit got clogged or went down..i tend to do batches of 5-25 cases at a time so these single spouts work out well for me

Rich...yep i recall that...looking forward to see your take on it.... i will be able to learn a thing or two from your experience


----------



## Wade E

Cool and cant wit to see these pics of the dble spout Rich.,


----------



## Runningwolf

Al you're going to love that machine. I have that and the filter. It is so awesome to filter and bottle at the same time. Clean up is not so bad either.


----------



## AlFulchino

looking forward to it Dan..i remember you writing about it in the past


----------



## rrawhide

dan 


can you show us some pictures?


thanx


rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf

YEP, it'll be a few weeks before I bottle again but I will at that time.


----------



## AlFulchino

a late october release..a new dessert drink, *SETA* which means _silk











_


----------



## Randoneur

Nice!! 
Beautiful label, well done!


----------



## BonnieJoy

SETA's description makes me want to sip in front of the fire. Well done! Keep it up Al + you're gonna grow fast.


----------



## Runningwolf

Al, that is one of the coolest labels I have seen so far. The wine sounds really good also.


----------



## Wade E

Soooooo, what is it?


----------



## grapeman

I ran into a wine like that today while pressing off a batch. I need to sample as I press each batch to see what it has to offer. This one really gave me an unexpected WOW. Normally it is a very good varietal wine, but it is as you describe, silky smooth and confronts you with a blast of cherry and berry goodness. I had to go back for another bigger sample. This stuff could be bottled right now if it was a bit clearer.


Keep us informed on it's progress and how it does. I need to get to work on some labels of my own as soon as I can get picking done hopefully in the next week or so.


----------



## AlFulchino

a local restaraunteur uses one of my wines to cook with and assembled some video into a youtube piece...he uses these for his local tv show...this will allow Mr Mike to pick me apart 

fyi..my voice is a bit on the low side because i was not miked...any sound is from the mike on the chef

have at it folks  the video was taken in august 2010

look in at the 3.30 mark and i am out by 5:25


----------



## Runningwolf

we need the link!


----------



## Wade E

Ummm, somebody has been hitting the vino from Fulchinos Me thinks!


----------



## ibglowin

I could never pick you apart........


----------



## AlFulchino

whoops

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjsjqDHDT_k[/ame]

gonna need some public speaking training i think


----------



## ibglowin

On second thought........







Did that announcer totally butcher the name of the winning restaurant?


and........


You people really talk funny in New Hampshire!


----------



## AlFulchino

yep he did butcher it.....and yep there is an accent up this way...of course i still carry around a few odd words my self from my massachusetts dats///such as pizzer for pizza


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice video!


----------



## grapeman

Talk funny? Sounds perfectly normal to me! 


Now Wade talks funny!


----------



## Wade E

Thats was just because I had been drinking!



I normally dont slur my words as much.


----------



## grapeman




----------



## Runningwolf

rrawhide said:


> dan
> 
> 
> can you show us some pictures?
> 
> 
> thanx
> 
> 
> rrawhide





Here you go. This is a really great machine and I'm glad George started carrying it. 


Here I am bottling from my bottling bucket after adding k-meta and gum arabic to my Raspberry Blush. You can see its one step into the filterthen into the Enolmatic. After I fill up my bottling crate I go back and cork all the bottles.














And then I go right into my Cru Select Italian Chianti Riserva and bottle.


----------



## fivebk

Nice setup Dan !!!!

BOB


----------



## AlFulchino

great set up...thank you so much for taking the time to share them..i look forward to getting mine next week!


----------



## grapeman

You will love it Al! I like the addition of the Filter Dan. I haven't filtered at the same time yet, but plan on starting this fall.


----------



## Dean

I absolutely LOVE my Enolmatic and cannot ever think of how I bottled without it!


----------



## AlFulchino

better than the Buon Vino Super jet filler?


----------



## AlFulchino

http://www.winebusiness.com/


----------



## grapeman

I think you meant to put this in
http://www.wine-blog.org/index.php/2010/10/05/a-winery-in-new-hampshire-eh-yah-its-true-fulchino-vineyard/


----------



## Runningwolf

Al Fulchino said:


> better than the Buon Vino Super jet filler?


 I looked at the super jet a year ago and was talked out of it and told to stick with the vino gravity filter if I was going to buy it.


----------



## ibglowin

Another nice little write up!


----------



## Dean

Al Fulchino said:


> better than the Buon Vino Super jet filler?



The ENOLMatic has a stronger vacuum than the fill jet, and can handle a cartridge filter, in-line, while you bottle. I used a fill jet years ago at a brew-on-premise, and while it was okay, it was not as "nice" as the ENOLMatic.


----------



## robie

appleman said:


> I think you meant to put this in
> http://www.wine-blog.org/index.php/2010/10/05/a-winery-in-new-hampshire-eh-yah-its-true-fulchino-vineyard/



Wow, Al !!! That is gorgeous!
A very nice write-up.


----------



## grapeman

How is the wine coming along Al? We haven't heard much from you in acouple days. We all need our fix.


----------



## AlFulchino

Hi Rich...back in town...was away for a wedding......today it all starts up again


----------



## grapeman

You should have had the wedding at your place! Free wine all around! Oh wait a minute, that's a bad idea...............................................


----------



## ibglowin

Who was hugging all those primary's and secondary's while you were away..........


----------



## AlFulchino

was down in St Thomas for a wedding, but note Rich..that just like you i didnt leave until after the main work was done..unlike those two from the west that skip town during the summer to travel an leave mid harvest to go to June lake 

obviously we take things a bit more serious than they do

*****

cant tell you that Mike.....except to say that he carries a gun


----------



## AlFulchino

practiced w my new Enolmatic today...sent by George per my instructions to not send until lat last week for arrival today....naturally George did exactly what the customer requested...i just ran k meta/water thru it so i could practice w speed...and settings for bottle fill levels...looks all ready to go for tomorrow....boy is that machine fast...not sure i have the vacuum dial set properly.....i guess once the wine starts flowing i will see how foamy it gets...hopefully it doesnt get too foamy


----------



## grapeman

Al if it seems too fast, it may foam. Dial it down a bit to a lesser vacuum. That will slow the flow and help prevent foam which leads to excessive wine being sucked into the overflow.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ditto what Rich said. I keep the vacuum about 50% after the wine starts flowing. I hope you love it as much as we do. If you do you can only imagine how much nicer it'll be to also filter at the same time.


----------



## AlFulchino

sure seems faster than the buon vino...will find out tomorrow...and the filter is an eventual thing for sure


----------



## AlFulchino

reporting in on the Enolmatic....have used it twice now for about 15 cases....LOVE it

i have had a good run w the Buon Vino Super filler....have had it several years...it has bottled approx 4000+ bottles and it is a work horse.....so currently my comparison is seeing a several yr old machine w a brand new Enolmatic

other than me still having a small issue w consistent bottle fill levels i have to say that the Enolmatic that George sold me last week is the hands down winner

i have not used it w the filter attachment, so i dont know if that will affect the speed and efficiency

w the Buon vino you have an over flow bottle and that is very helpful unless you have a fruit fly around  while the enolmatic over flow tank must be emptied in some fashion either into a bottle or back in your tank or carboy ( which you dont want to do if there is sediment at the bottom of the carboy)...but even w that.....the Enolmatic is fast fast fast....draws up from about thirteen feet

just the cleanliness of the Enolmatic and the great speed and the lack of little things that occiasionally seem to go wrong w the Buon Vino makes it a great buy...and w George's Grower Discount, the price is in teh right range for comparison shoppers for both models

once again..the Buon Vino is a good machine...a good buy...has a great name . and does a good job....but side by side, i find the Enolmatic more efficient in the ways that count....SPEED!, ease of use and a quality performance

if you are thinking of buying a bottler......go w the Enolmatic


----------



## grapeman

Great review Al. Now if you run them both at the same time you can do some serious fillage!


----------



## Runningwolf

appleman said:


> Great review Al. Now if you run them both at the same time you can do some serious fillage!





Ditto what Rich said. As far as the overflow container the wine is already filtered so I just use a funnel and dump it into a bottle. I don't see any difference in speed using the filter either.



I believe you can transfer (rack) with your super jet filler. I would continue to use that as I am going to continue to use my vacuum pump for. The enolmatic can do it but I prefer to burn up a $60 vacuum pump than a enolmatic.


----------



## AlFulchino

the Enomatic is 17-20 seconds to fill a bottle and allow it to exacuate any bubbles it created...darn good machine...if the wine doesnt work out then i can use for tomato and olive oil 

in fact i will add this advantage over the Buon Vino...less foam/air etc..so the bottle filled by the Enolmatic can be corked faster after bottling than that of the Buon Vino


----------



## Wade E

One of my next few toys but Im pretty happy at present with my set up. The only reason I say this is its convenience of not having hoses all over the place.


----------



## AlFulchino

just ordered this: Label Applicator

best price found as well....will report in how it fares


----------



## ibglowin

Nice, and you can write it off!

Maybe I should turn pro!


----------



## AlFulchino

you already are a pro...you just havent actually taken the formal steps


----------



## AlFulchino

off to the winery...very peaceful this time of year....can even catch a nap of two!  ( did i mention each day?)


----------



## grapeman

That is a very nice labeler. I had to look up the description.

<DIV =std>The perfect semi-automatic labeling solution for cylindrical containers as well as many tapered containers, including bottles, cans, jars and tubes. Set-up and operation is fast and easy. 1. Set the guides 2. Place your container in the machine 3. Press the foot switch to apply label The built-in spring-loaded pressure arm makes sure labels are applied firmly and without wrinkles. You’ll be able to apply labels at speeds of up to 1200 per hour. Labels are perfectly applied without wrinkles, giving your finished products a highly professional look. It can apply one or two different labels to a single container. A built-in LED counter and memory for up to nine front-to-back label offsets is also included. Features: * Quick set-up and easy operation * Accurately applies labels to front and back with variable spacing * Fast – up to 1200 bottle per hour * Compact size – fits on most desks and counter tops * Professionally designed – one of the only semi-automatic label applicators available with UL, CSA and FCC safety and emissions certifications * Industrial strength – built with heavy-duty sheet metal and steel for long life Specifications: * Container Width: 1” to 9.4” (25.4mm to 238mm) * Container Diameter: 0.6” to 6.7” (15mm to 170mm) * Container Shape: Cylindrical and many tapered * Roll diameter: Up to 8” (203mm) * Media liner width: 1” to 8.375” (25.4mm to 213mm) * Roll core: 2” to 3” I.D. (51.8mm to 76.2mm) * Weight: 16 lbs. (7.26 kg) * Dimensions: 13.4”W x 8.9”H x 12.9”D (340mmW x 226mmH x 328mmD)
<DIV =std>
<DIV =std>
<DIV =std>So when you are out at the winery, are you supervising the wines aging? Sounds like a nice job! I'm still out doing "pressing" work. I am down to about a week of it, but only have 10 brutes left to do. I just need to wait for them to get to the point I want them to press.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nery nice. Mike can't you find a way for the govt to buy of those for you.


----------



## ibglowin

Sure, if I want to lose my job!

I need some more tax write offs! 

Lets see how many years can you loose money before the IRS shuts you down as a business!


----------



## Wade E

That looks pretty sweet Al!


----------



## AlFulchino

"So when you are out at the winery, are you supervising the wines aging? 
Sounds like a nice job! I'm still out doing "pressing" work. I am down 
to about a week of it, but only have 10 brutes left to do. I just need 
to wait for them to get to the point I want them to press."

Rich...i do supevise the wines as they age...i talk to them..i place bottles of their predecessor's ( with labels of course) in front of them so they know what they are shooting for...that type of thing 

one word of advice to you...buy some sticky tape fly traps for the fruit flies...and keep your press cakes far away from the winery


----------



## grapeman

I tried one of the soda bottle traps- it caught 6 flies out of 6 billion!


I ended up going to Lowes and got a kitchen safe botannical spray. Two days fogging in a row and I was good for almost a week. Then I would respray. It was very effective. I took the press cakes and stems out to a compost pile on the east side of the vineyard about 300 yards away from the winery. That helped a lot. They were bad this year.


----------



## Wade E

I accidentally threw my Chard press cake right at the end of our property a few weeks ago which is only about 75' from the back of my house. This was not a fermented cake and it seems the animals loved it hence why when i let my dog out that night he got sprayed by a skunk! Ill never do that again. I have had almost no fruit flies at all this year, I have no idea if its something Im doing right or if its just a good year here. Usually there are at least 2-3 flying around in the room about the airlocks.


----------



## Runningwolf

This is my latest strategy against fruit flies. I put about 1/4-1/2 inch of fermenting juice in the cup. The effectiveness was immediate. I caught more in a few hours then the previous few weeks. Now a week later the effectiveness has worn off again. I will change out the fermenting juice when it gets bad again.


----------



## AlFulchino

thats the same strip i have been using...thanks for showing the additional improvement..great idea


----------



## Randoneur

I was wondering, where do you get your labels and who does your graphics? Do you use Resource Label Group? With your new labeler you will need alternating front and back labels on a roll, right?


----------



## ibglowin

You guys have fruit fly's?

Tisk, tisk, tisk........

That is just gross!

They don't seem to like our high altitude nor our dry climate.

Or perhaps its the Chloroform I spray on them to put them into a deeeep sleep before I smash them! 

JK!


----------



## AlFulchino

Randoneur...we do our own graphics....send then to the printer and hand apply each one....w the new printer, yes, we have to have them on a roll..alternating front and back labels.

Mike, yes it is a curse that we have to endure....


----------



## rrawhide




----------



## rrawhide

Just spotted Al taking some fruit home to press for his New Apple Wine. I think that he will probably call it:


Vino de la fruita









wadda ya think, guys?


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino

hilarious....that guy is serious about apples..i would like to see the leaf springs on that car

it looks like the passenger taking the picture is in a mercedes


----------



## AlFulchino

worth reading for all, who like me, believe that biodynamic grape growing is wishful thinking AT BEST and MORE OFTEN THAN NOT bs, charlatan speak, environmentalism run amok and a pseudo religion

http://biodynamicshoax.wordpress.com/

and an initial paragraph:

*Welcome* to “Biodynamics is a Hoax.” I
created this blog to offer an alternative view to Biodynamics and to 
engage the Biodynamic community in debate over the merits and efficacy 
of Biodynamic farming. I challenge any Biodynamic farmer or supporter 
to defend the writings of Rudolf Steiner. I submit that if you believe 
in science you cannot believe in Biodynamics, and the corollary is just 
as true, if you believe in Biodynamics you cannot believe in science. 
As you can tell by the title I believe that Biodynamics is a hoax and 
deserves the same level of respect the scientific community has for 
witchcraft, voodoo and astrology.


----------



## Randoneur

You mean you and your grapes are not ONE with the cosmos???


----------



## Dean

I'm one of those people who cannot stand all the "Greenwashing" that goes on in this world. Biodynamics is one of those things that sounds good, but is total rubbish! Much like when a store will charge you for bags, in the name of the environment. That money doesn't go to help the environment! It goes to cover the cost of the bags at usually a 400% margin. Then there are others that bring their own "environmental" bags that are made of nylon, which cause the environment more grief than plastic, etc. It's all one big money making industry, and don't believe anything else. 

Much like certified organic stuff...don't even get me started on that! My thing is buy local and use local for as much as you can. THAT reduces your carbon footprint.


----------



## AlFulchino

i am getting ready to do my annual layering of argon on wines during the rackings that i will do during the next month after oaking and stabilizing and any other chores....the article at this sight is a good reminder of argon's value and economy...further more it reminds me of the necessity to deliver the gas at slow rates a possible.
http://www.vinovation.com/ArticleArgon2.htm


----------



## ibglowin

Good article but it needs some serious proof reading!


----------



## Runningwolf

Overheard Mike in confessional...


----------



## AlFulchino

thats the least of his sins


----------



## ibglowin

Hey!

I represent that!


----------



## AlFulchino

this surprised me today.... I was surprised to find out that the vineyard had been captured on 
canvas in the form of an oil painting. Well know and respected artist 
Monique Sakellarios, who operates a gallery in Nashua NH"Maison de 
l'Art", 
<h3 ="UIIntentionalStory_Message" -ft="{&quot;&quot;:&quot;msg&quot;}"> *




*</font>http://moniquesakellarios.com/</span></span></h3>


----------



## Randoneur

I can't quite make it out.... is that you???







Beautiful picture. Did you buy it??


----------



## AlFulchino

it is done in the impressionistic style....did not purchase it..i may at some point...the painter said she wants to do more next spring and summer...so maybe i can do a series of labels w the image...she has granted me permission to do so


----------



## Randoneur

I agree that it would make a great label. If you give her credit on the label for the art, it will help both of you.


----------



## Wade E

Pretty cool Al!


----------



## grapeman

And how did you find out about it Al?


Great idea on the labels.


----------



## Waldo

Love the painting and would definately make an awesome label


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool painting!


----------



## AlFulchino

appleman said:


> And how did you find out about it Al?
> 
> 
> Great idea on the labels.



the painter's fiance had come in to purchase wine, turned out he is a trustee of the local symphony..very nice people, both of them, he called me this week to inform me and showed it to me today...she is thinking of doing some more next spring and summer....

who knew something like this was coming......?


----------



## BonnieJoy

Beautiful painting &amp; I agree with the others. You definitely need to put this image on a wine label.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Bonnie...when it is actually in front of you, it is quite stunning to see..actual size i am estimating at 12x16


----------



## rrawhide

i can see some trading goning on -


i mean inventory shrinkage


rick


----------



## AlFulchino

thats illegal


----------



## AlFulchino

clearing the land in preparation for the future tasting room...this wont be a 5 month project like the first building.....this will take 1-2 years






























</span>


----------



## ibglowin

1-2 years!





Looks like you have all the lumber you need right there on the ground.





Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## grapeman

Good luck with the project Al. Keep us updated.


----------



## Runningwolf

Good Luck, looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## AlFulchino

this building goes a bit beyond my means in terms of time now that winery is up and running...and additionally in some areas it exceeds my skill set....so here and there i have a little less time i will have to hire some folks...case in point the foundation...although i will excavate the site myself and then lay and compact the sand base, i will hire a foundation company to to the pour.....the foot print will be approximately 1000 square feet and one company has given me a 5k estimate for next year some time in the first half of the yr


----------



## BonnieJoy

So Al, your tasting room is gonna 2.5X the size of your current winery??


----------



## AlFulchino

about 3.3x.....the reason was simple...the original building was supposed to be 1260 sq ft....a town building code requires buildings over 1000 sq ft to have a fire suppression system ( sprinklers) having installed them in a house that i built for resale, i was aware that this could run over 7 k...so i went w a small building ( the current winery) and now the next building...iwhich will add between 960 and 990 sq feet


----------



## Randoneur

Nice watching you build your dream


----------



## AlFulchino

i can no longer think that i have a lot of vines to prune

http://www.purplepalate.com/winery/Cirillo-Estate


----------



## ibglowin

5500 vines!


----------



## AlFulchino

exactly...then i saw his pic..he is 20 yrs or so younger than me and i dont think he has greenhouses  so now i dont feel as old as i did last evening


----------



## AlFulchino

picked up some more 50 and 80 gallon aging vessels this week.....and got to rack four wines including a white blend that i have yet to name....what a joy this whole venture is

will try to get some pics this week...although w snow on the way and having to get the furnaces in the greenhouses up and running, time may be tight

hope everyone is having a good season......w the exception of about 40 cases of peach wine ( our only fruit wine to date), we are about sold out of everything....we released about 18 or so wines this yr and there is probably less than 35 cases total left....granted we are a micro micro winery doing under a thousand cases we will grow w the second licensed vintage

i feel very fortunate.....there was a lot to learn...some of it on the fly....next year will be easier in many ways...but one way that it will be more taxing is we will have more to bottle and to sell.....our next purchase is something i have been looking at for several month...today i emailed the owner of Vinmetrica.com (not sold here or i would by from George)...their sulfite tester looks like w win win in terms of what has become my biggest issue...time...not enough of it


----------



## Wade E

Awesome Al that you are almost sold out. It just goes to show you that all the work you do isnt going unpaid for.Wishing you nothing but look on the second vintage but I dont think luck has anything to do with it. Mainly marketing and word of mouth and excellent wines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman

You just need to buy some time in a bottle. What a joy it is to get a few gallons extra of it.


Glad things are moving along for you over there. Do you still sit around watching the wine age in an easy chair?


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome job. If things went this good in last years economy it's only going to get better going forward.


----------



## Scott

Must be a good feeling of accomplishment, make agood product and they will come.


----------



## ibglowin

Way to go Father Al!

You need to post a pic of that winery all filled up from this years bumper crop of juice. I don't know how you could fit it all into that space and still have room for a tasting area!

Let us know if you end up getting the Vinmetrica and how you like it.

And of course he goes out to check on the "babies" every day!


----------



## AlFulchino

first of all...to Mike.....'thou shall call no man father'  

Rich.....?????? easy chair? no room for one of those in the winery...but i do confess to having fallen asleep a time or two on a chair in the winery 

side note: the baby chicks are now 9 days old...last night one of the plymouth barre chicks flew 16 inches to the top of their little pen...wont be long till they are walking into the kitchen looking for more than what i give them

thanks Wade, Dan and Scott for the support...will get some pics and it wil be the Vinmetrica tester


----------



## Runningwolf

And here's a new tree for your winery.


----------



## BonnieJoy

Well, Al, I'd say you had a darned successful 1st year. Does my heart good to watch my forum compatriots have awesome vintages, win medals, and some turn pro. May God continue to bless your efforts and help you to grow your winery at just the right pace for you.


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Bonnie...we do all feed a bit off each other

Dan! Dan! Dan...tell me somethin'...do you have lights in each of them bottles?


----------



## Runningwolf

ha ha if that was my tree I'd have candles all around it.


----------



## AlFulchino

an interesting read

http://www.winesandvines.com/templa...ent=82456&amp;htitle=Treasure in Winery Trash

as is this

http://www.zesterdaily.com/zester-soapbox-articles/777-sommelier-training


----------



## OilnH2O

Interesting articles, Al. I thought about the second for a few minutes -- and decided that as far as sommelier "training," I'll just have to continue to be "home schooled!"





(It's great to see your success in 2010 -- here's hoping 2011 is a great year for you, and all of us as well!)


----------



## Waldo

Wishing you all the success you need in your winery Al


----------



## AlFulchino

thanks Gents...and to you both as well in all your endeavors


----------



## AlFulchino

we have had a few nights this yr under zero degrees...the worst being -7....right now it is 13 degrees and supposed to drop another 27 degrees at least to -14

not as bad as what some others face, but i expect significant bud kill above the snow line and i figure my test vineyard will toast as well


----------



## ibglowin

What are your vines rated down to?


----------



## grapeman

It is -8 here right now. Throw another dog on the pile tonight!


----------



## AlFulchino

Mike i just posted in Rich's topic...i figure we already lost some buds prior to this and will lose more at these temps.....the wind is picking up a bit so that adds the dessication factor...we shall see!!!! welcome to farming...and to think the last two days i was researching more european varieties


----------



## ibglowin

I feel for you guys. 

We had -10 over the Xmas break. Today I changed the oil on one car, and washed two others by hand in the driveway. Almost 50 degrees......

Oh and I watered the vines sine its been about a month since we had any precip at all. One weird Winter for sure.


----------



## Wade E

Bummer you guys. Hope all isnt as bad as you guys are making it to be!!!!!!


----------



## Dean

Sad. It's so warm here right now, I had to go out this afternoon and do some emergency pruning of my vines before I start to get early bud swell. Let's hope that Mother nature is just a little frosty and not that chilly!


----------



## AlFulchino

Dean......early pruning to control bud swell? if it is warm where you are you dont want to prune yet as it )(Warm weather will encourage bud swell in the buds that you allow to remain

i.e if you have a cane and prune to 2-4 buds, you will now encourage those remaining buds to swell earlier than they would naturally if you left the cane long until *real* spring


----------



## Dean

Al, I meant that I've done nothing since fall, no pruning, nothing, and needed to do it while they are still dormant. We might have an early spring if the warm temps keep up here.


----------



## AlFulchino

i misunderstood sorry!

i hope you get some cold weather then....i still would hold off pruning until almost spring


----------



## Randoneur

Al, I think you said you got to -9. Notreally out of line for your area is it? How much damage do you think that will do?


----------



## AlFulchino

i have a few varieties that will be susceptible to these temps partly because my vineyard is in the lowest spot in this little valley...predicted temps were to be -15 and that would have insured some toast.....the trouble is that i really wont know til spring...even if you prune a vine now to see if it is green inside, it is not a conclusive test...two and 3 yrs ago i was concerned that i had lost some things, and i cut them open and saw green so i smoked a cigar....then spring came...the buds never pushed....


----------



## Randoneur

This has really been an unusual year - much colder here in TN also, I won't be suprised if I have damage to my Cab Sauvignon, Not too worried about the Chardonnay and Cab Franc. About 5 years ago I lost every single Merlot I had tothe Alberta Clipper, every thing else made it, so I stay away from the Merlot now.




Al, I think that the vines are more resilent as they get a little age, so hopefully yours will come through better than they would have a few years ago. Have you ever looked any of the new Hybrids coming out of Germany at the Geisenheim (sp)Institute??


----------



## AlFulchino

have not looked at the vines you mentioned...but i am looking at adding vines for my test vineyard....when spring comes hit me on the head to report in if any vines were lost from the winter....hopefully the ones that are four yrs old and going into yr five were developed enough to handle this winter


----------



## ibglowin

Will do!








Al Fulchino said:


> when spring comes hit me on the head to report in if any vines were lost from the winter....


----------



## AlFulchino

i knew i could count on you!


----------



## AlFulchino

for observational and contemplative purposes

[ame]http://vimeo.com/3519159[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin

Good video if you have 30 min to kill. 

So true that 1 point can make or break you in this industry.....


----------



## AlFulchino

i had the 30 minutes during lunch  it is a good video indeed and gives a glimpse into the wine making, wine reviewing, wine distributing worlds


----------



## paubin

Al, spring has come and gone. Summer is more than half gone. Nobody smacked ya upside the head yet. 

Pete


----------



## robie

I enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing the link. 
Not surprising, though. I think the trend is toward fruitier, in your face wine. Honestly, I do enjoy a fruity wine, that's why I like red Zin, which tends to be high in ABV.

I pay little attention to points. Some of my favorite wines, well, come to think of it, I don't even know their points score; they likely are not expensive enough to have had a high points score, though.


----------

